# سيدنا انتقل للامجاد السماوية



## zezza (17 مارس 2012)

*اسفة على الخبر 
المجمع المقدس اعلن نياحة قداسة البابا *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2012)

*وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة بعد صراع مع المرض*

بعد صراع طويل مع المرض، توفى قداسة البابا شنودة، بابا الإسكندرية،  وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، عن عمر يناهز 88 عاماً، مساء اليوم السبت.. وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.







الخبر صحيح للاسف برجاء مراجعه قناه اغابي شاشتها سودا دلوقت...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*امتي  وازاي*

*ربنا ينيحك  يا حبيبي قلبي*
*يانور عيني وكل حياتي*
*في احضان المسيح يا ابوي*
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2012)

أمتى ومين المصدر ؟


----------



## antonius (17 مارس 2012)

قديس عظيم انتقل الى الامجاد السماويّة لحضن ابيه السماوي اليوم..
فالسماء تهلّل, و نحن على الارض سنفتقده. 
تعازي الحارة لكل قبطي, و كل مسيحيي العالم لخسارة رجل الله البار قداسة البابا المعظم شنودة الثالث


----------



## antonius (17 مارس 2012)

العربية اكدت


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2012)

قناة مار مرقس يا مينا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*اتمني المصدر بسسسسرعه 
بدور علي النت مش لقي اي تفصيل للخبر دا
*​


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2012)

و دلوقتى على العربية و الbbc


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2012)

توفى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية  مساء اليوم، السبت، عن عمر يناهز الـ87 عاما، بعد صراع مع المرض الشديد،  وأعلن المقر البابوى حالة الحداد لرحيل البابا واتخاذ إجراءات ومراسم الدفن  التى ستبدأ عقب الانتهاء من الترتيبات الرسمية، ووصول أساقفة وبطاركة  الكنيسة والأبرشيات فى بلاد المهجر.
وعبرت الكنيسة عن حزنها للشعب القبطى وللمصريين برحيل بطريرك من أعظم بطاركة الكنيسة.


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2012)

يا زيزا
ارجوكى قوليلنا الخبر ده
مصدره ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2012)

http://www3.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=629104
اتأكد فى اليوم السابع اهه 
يا حبيبى يا سيدنا


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مارس 2012)

*يااااااااااه .. صدمة بجد*
*خبر وحش جدا جدا جدا ..*
*البابا شنوده كان كله خير و حكمة بجد*
*ربنا يرحمه لاعماله الحسنه*​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

سى تى فى قفلت وطلعت بالاسود واعلنت الخبر


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*هل الخبر صحيح وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة بعد صراع مع المرض*

*وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة بعد صراع مع المرض*

*  السبت، 17 مارس  2012 - 18:44*
*





البابا شنودة* 
*

*
*بعد صراع طويل مع المرض، توفى قداسة البابا شنودة، بابا  الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، عن عمر يناهز 88 عاماً، مساء اليوم  السبت.. وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل.*


​


----------



## zezza (17 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> يا زيزا
> ارجوكى قوليلنا الخبر ده
> مصدره ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟



مينا اقرا شريط اخبار قناة مار مرقس
انا نفسى الخبر يطللع غلط بس ده اللى حصل


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*فين المصدرررررررر
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> أمتى ومين المصدر ؟


قناه اغابي عامله شريط اسود و شاشه سودا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2012)

سي تي واغابي مصادر للخبر


----------



## TELLER (17 مارس 2012)

المجمع المقدس اعلن الخبر


----------



## emad62 (17 مارس 2012)

*ل الاسف الشديد الخبر صحيح*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*قلبي حزين جدا 
الخبر موجود علي قناه مارمرقس واغابي
مش قادر اتكلم ولا افكر 
سيدنا انتقل فعلا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*سى تى فى وأغابى واليوم السابع أنا أتأكدت حالا*
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 مارس 2012)

ربنا ينيح نفسك يا سيدنا ، فى فردوس النعيم

يا رب اعطينا التعزية القلبية
واعطى العصا الرعوية لخادم امين ليكمل الطريق


----------



## tony2005 (17 مارس 2012)

*مش قادر امسك دموعى 
ربنا ينيح نفسه *


----------



## emad62 (17 مارس 2012)

*قلوبنا تبكى*
*لابنا يولى امر الكنيسه من هو جدير بها*​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2012)

*الخبر احزنى بشدة فعلاً........ولكن فرحان لانة مع الرب وانتقل الى الأمجاد فقد نال اكليل الشهداء  *


----------



## fouad78 (17 مارس 2012)

انتقاله خسارة كبيرة لكل الكنائس
نيح الله روحه واذكرنا يا سيدنا أمام العرش الإلهي بصلواتك مع القديسين​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

قلبي بينزق من شده الالم
بحبك اوي يا سيدنا
اتمني اموت مكانك وتفضل لينا
مش قادر اصدق حاسس اني هموت


----------



## man4truth (17 مارس 2012)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه
أذكرنا أمام العرش الألهى​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

* 							وفاة البابا شنودة بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية							 						*

* 									السبت 17 آذار 2012،   آخر تحديث 18:58  								* 






 														 								 	توفي منذ قليل البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية عن عمر 89 عاماً.
  البابا شنودة من مواليد العام 1923 تاريخ 3 أب، ولد في قرية سلام في محافظة أسيوط المصرية، التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947، وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية، وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليريكية عمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا للغة الإنكليزية، حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ في نفس الكلية في نفس الوقت.
كان البابا شنودة يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية ولقد كان ولعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيسا للتحرير في مجلة "مدارس الأحد" وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة، وكان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وكان خادما في مدارس الآحاد، ثم ضباطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش.
رسم راهباً باسم انطونيوس السرياني في يوم السبت 18 تموز 1954، وقد قال قداسته انه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش قداسته حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة، وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً.
	رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الإكليريكية، وذلك في 30 ايلول 1962.
وعندما تنيَّح قداسة البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 اذار 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 تشرين الاول، ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا شنودة للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 تشرين الاول 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.
في عهد البابا شنودة تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام، بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، أكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*وفاة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية البابا شنوده الثالث*


                                   آخر تحديث:  السبت، 17 مارس/ آذار، 2012، 17:11 GMT                   


 Facebook
 Twitter
 ارسل لصديق
 اطبع نسخة سهلة القراءة
 






البابا شنودة الثالث


                                            اكدت مصاد كنسية لبي بي سي وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الأسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية عن عمر ناهز التاسعة والثمانين من العمر.
                      وكان البابا شنوده أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي قبل أن يصبح البابا، وهو رابع أسقف أو مطران يصبح البابا بعد البابا يوحنا التاسع عشر.
                      التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث.
وفي السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية. وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليركية عمل مدرساً للتاريخ. 
                      حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ في نفس الكلية في نفس الوقت.


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*الآن شرائط المحطات الفضائيه بتنشر الخبر
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

أكد الأنبا يؤانس، الأسقف العام وسكرتير البابا شنودة، خبر وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وذلك بعد صراع طويل مع المرض، عن عمر يناهز (89 سنة)،وقضى البابا الفترة الأخيرة من حياته في رحلات علاجية إلى الولايات المتحدة حيث كان يعاني من الفشل الكوي وأورام بالرئة. 
 كانت مصادر كنسية إن الحالة الصحية للبابا شنودة الثالث، شهدت تحسناً نسبياً صباح السبت، كما تم إلغاء المقابلات التى كانت مقررة سلفاً


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> *الخبر احزنى بشدة فعلاً........ولكن فرحان لانة مع الرب وانتقل الى الأمجاد فقد نال اكليل الشهداء *


 الراجل ده شاف كتييرجدااا جيه الوقت اللى يرتاح فية
يارب لا نتزمر على مشيئتك ولكن نسألك ان تعطينا العزاء​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*               طباعة* Share  


                                تعليقات                 0                 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*               الأنباء بسنتي يؤكد وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث*


*تعليقات:                 0* شارك بتعليقك 



*                             آخر تحديث يوم             السبت 17 مارس 2012 - 7:05 م ا             بتوقيت القاهرة           *







وفاة البابا






*بوابة الشروق                                                                                        * *أكد الأنبا بسنتي، أسقف حلوان والمعصرة، وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، مساء اليوم السبت، عن عمر يناهز 88 عاماً، بعد صراع طويل مع المرض تسبب في غيابه عن العظة الأسبوعية كل أربعاء خلال الفترة الماضية.*

 وأعلنت القنوات القبطية ومنها سي تي في وماري مرقس الحداد الرسمي على قداسته وبدأت في استقبال التعازي من جموع الشعب المصري في وفاة البابا.


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*تعليقاً على وفاة البابا.. "موسى": مصر فقدت قائداً للعمل المشترك*

*  السبت، 17 مارس  2012 - 19:11*
*




عمرو موسى المرشح المحتمل لانتخابات الرئاسة* 
*كتب أمين صالح*
*   *
*أعرب عمرو موسى، المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، عن حزنه الشديد، لوفاة  قداسة البابا شنودة، مؤكداً فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مصر فقدت  مواطنا عظيما وحبرا قديرا ورائدا مميزا للعمل المصرى المشترك. 

وقال: "رحمه الله ونعزى فى وفاته الشعب القبطى المصرى الكريم".* *
وأضاف موسى: "البابا شنودة كان رجلا عظيما وقائدا دينيا لأقباط مصر وكان  يعمل على الدوام لصالح الوطن وكان يحمل علم الوطنية المصرية، ويعمل على  الوقوف بمصر صفا واحدا أمام التحديات التى يواجهها الوطن".

* *  اليوم السابع* ​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

أعرب عمرو موسى، المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، عن حزنه الشديد، لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة، مؤكداً فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مصر فقدت مواطنا عظيما وحبرا قديرا ورائدا مميزا للعمل المصرى المشترك. 

وقال: "رحمه الله ونعزى فى وفاته الشعب القبطى المصرى الكريم".
وأضاف موسى: "البابا شنودة كان رجلا عظيما وقائدا دينيا لأقباط مصر وكان يعمل على الدوام لصالح الوطن وكان يحمل علم الوطنية المصرية، ويعمل على الوقوف بمصر صفا واحدا أمام التحديات التى يواجهها الوطن".


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (17 مارس 2012)

*إنا لله وإنا إليه لراجعون *


----------



## the critic (17 مارس 2012)

*لأَنَّنَا إِنْ عِشْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَعِيشُ وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَمُوتُ. فَإِنْ عِشْنَا وَإِنْ مُتْنَا فَلِلرَّبِّ نَحْنُ*

 _عزيز_ في _عيني الرب موت_ أتقيائه​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

هتوحشنا يا سيدنا


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 مارس 2012)

الخبر صحبح لسه قريه في اليوم السابع
حبيبنا وراعينا انتقل الي ابيه السماوي​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

بحبك يا سيدنا  ربنا ينيح روحك






​


----------



## aymonded (17 مارس 2012)

نيح الله نفسه في فردوس النعيم في حضن آباءنا القديسين الذين أحبوا الرب من كل قلبهم
وجاهدوا الجهاد الحسن وأكملوا السعي وحفظوا الإيمان حياً في قلوبهم
ولا يوجد عندنا موت ولا حداد لمن أحبوا الرب وسلموا لهم حياتهم
فهم أحياء يمشون وسطنا رافيعن صلواتنا إلى عرش الرحمة 
لأننا كنيسة أحياء ولسنا كنيسة أموات
+++
فلنُصلي يا إخوتي طالبين نياحاً لنفسه المحبوبة لنا جميعاً
كونوا اشداء في المحبة مملوئين من كل صلاح وعافية روحية بالإيمان الحي بشخص الكلمة رأس الكنيسة وقوتها
روح النعمة يملأ قلوبكم من كل زينة سماوية وبكل سلام دائم آمين
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 مارس 2012)

*اااااه يا قلبى مش قادره اصدق 
نياحا لروحك يا حبيبى يا سيدنا
وجعت قلوبنا برحيلك 
يا ريتنى مت مكانك 
يا رب صبرنا وعزينا يا رب*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

وأعلنت القنوات القبطية ومنها سي تي في وماري مرقس الحداد الرسمي على قداسته وبدأت في استقبال التعازي من جموع الشعب المصري في وفاة البابا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2012)

أعرب عمرو موسى، المرشح لانتخابات الرئاسة، عن حزنه الشديد، لوفاة قداسة  البابا شنودة، مؤكداً فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مصر فقدت مواطنا  عظيما وحبرا قديرا ورائدا مميزا للعمل المصرى المشترك. 

وقال: "رحمه الله ونعزى فى وفاته الشعب القبطى المصرى الكريم".
وأضاف موسى: "البابا شنودة كان رجلا عظيما وقائدا دينيا لأقباط مصر وكان  يعمل على الدوام لصالح الوطن وكان يحمل علم الوطنية المصرية، ويعمل على  الوقوف بمصر صفا واحدا أمام التحديات التى يواجهها الوطن".


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2012)

أكد أبو العز الحريرى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، أننا فقدنا قامة كبيرة بوفاة البابا شنودة وليس من السهل تعويضها.

ونعى الحريرى، الأخوة الأقباط فى مصر فى وفاة البابا شنودة متمنيا لهم الصبر والسلوان خاصة وأن البابا شنودة رمزا مصريا.


----------



## nahed hanna (17 مارس 2012)

نياحآ لروحك الطاهره
صلي من أجلنا
و من أجل بلدنا مصر


----------



## bob (17 مارس 2012)

*لتكن ارادتك يا رب*

*اعطينا راعي يا رب حسب قلبك
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ وَالأَمِينُ. 
كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ 
فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ. 
ادْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ

هنيئا لك يا بويا بالملكوت
أذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة
أذكر شعب ورعية المسيح
فأنت من حملت أوجاعنا
واستشهدت من أجل كنيسة المسيح دون سفك دم​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*انا عارف غلاوتي في قلوبكم .. لكن مش عايزكم تزعلوا .. انا دلوقتي مرتاح في حضن رب ...المجد .. انا معاكم وهفضل جنبكم .. ربنا بيطمنكم على الكنيسه وبيقولكم متخافوش .. انا سافرت بس روحي مش هتفارقكم .. هاتقولولي مبروك السما ؟*


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*ربنا يمنحنا الصبر
ربنا ينيح نفسه
*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (17 مارس 2012)

الخبر بمثابه صدمه بالنسبه لى
مبروك عليك السماء يا قداسه البابا​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعلن المقر البابوى حالة الحداد لرحيل البابا واتخاذ إجراءات ومراسم الدفن التى ستبدأ عقب الانتهاء من الترتيبات الرسمية، ووصول أساقفة وبطاركة الكنيسة والأبرشيات فى بلاد المهجر*


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2012)

هتوحشنا يا سيدنا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*كتب - مصطفي بكري* 
*توفي منذ قليل البابا شنودة الثالث بعد صراع مرير مع المرض وذكرت مصادر عليمة للأسبوع أونلاين أن المجمع المقدس قد بدء* *اجتماعاته منذ قليل لمناقشة الأمر والبدء في ترتيبات الجنازة وتشييع الجثمان قداسة البابا, واشارت المصادر إلي أن جنازة شعبية ورسمية كبير سوف تنطلق من الكاتدرائية إلي مثوي الراحل الفقيد الذي منيت البلاد برحيله بخسارة كبري.

وسوف يجري اختيار بديلا للبابا شنودة من بين خمسة من كبار رجال الكنيسة وهم الأنبا موسي, الأنبا بشوي, الأنبا بولا, الأنبا يؤنس, الأنبا إرميا.*


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2012)

لا اجد تعليق على رحيل محبوبنا البابا شنودة
 لاتوجد كلمات  توفى هذا الحدث الجلل


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى الدكتور شاكر عبد الحميد، وزير الثقافة، رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية والأب الروحى للكنسية المصرية، ووصف عبد الحميد موته الفاجعة التى ألمت بالوطن، مؤكدا فى تصريح خاص لـ "اليوم السابع" أن شخصية البابا جعلت منه محط أنظار الجميع، وروحه المتسامحة المحبة أحاطت بالجميع، نظرا لما يتمتع به البابا من ثقافة ووعى ورح مصرية أصيلة تجلت فى معظم مواقفه.

وأكد عبد الحميد على أن فاجعة وزارة الثقافة المصرية والمثقفين عامة كبيرة، نظرا لأن البابا كان شاعرا وأديبا، وهو ما انعكس على روحه التى تقبل الآخر وتفهمه له، وأضاف: انتابتنى حالة شديدة من الحزن فور قراءتى للخبر على موقع اليوم السابع، وقال إن البابا لا يعد رمزا كبيرا للكنيسة القبطية المصرية فحسب، وإنما من رموز الوحدة الوطنية المصرية، والألم لفقدانه لا يقتصر على الإخوة المسيحيين فقط بل يمتد ليشمل كل مصرى مخلص يحب بلده، سواء كان مسلما أو مسيحيا.

وأضاف عبد الحميد: لقد شرفت بمقابلته ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد وطلبت منه ديوانا من أشعاره لنطبعه فى الوزارة، ولكن حالت ظروف مرضه دون تحقيق ذلك، ولكننا سنحاول أن نحقق هذا لاحقا.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 مارس 2012)

قدم الناشط السياسى وائل غنيم خالص التعازى للإخوة الأقباط لوفاة قداسة  البابا شنودة الذى توفى، اليوم السبت، بعد صراع طويل مع المرض،  قائلا: عبر  حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" نعزى إخواننا وأخواتنا فى الوطن  من أقباط مصر لوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث.


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> لا اجد تعليق على رحيل محبوبنا البابا شنودة
> لاتوجد كلمات  توفى هذا الحدث الجلل



*فعلا هى صدمه
لكن الرب يسوع حبيبه 
أخذه عنده ليستريح من آلامه وأوجاعه
وليصلى عنا أمام عرش النعمه
ربنا ينيح روحك الغاليه يا سيدنا الحبيب
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*البابا شنودة من مواليد العام 1923 تاريخ 3 أب، ولد في قرية سلام في محافظة أسيوط المصرية، التحق بجامعة فؤاد الأول، في قسم التاريخ، وبدأ بدراسة التاريخ الفرعوني والإسلامي والتاريخ الحديث، وحصل على الليسانس بتقدير (ممتاز) عام 1947، 

في السنة النهائية بكلية الآداب التحق بالكلية الإكليركية، وبعد حصوله على الليسانس بثلاث سنوات تخرج من الكلية الإكليريكية وعمل مدرساً للغة العربية ومدرسا للغة الإنكليزية، حضر فصولا مسائية في كلية اللاهوت القبطي وكان تلميذاً وأستاذاُ في نفس الكلية في الوقت عينه.

كان البابا شنودة يحب الكتابة وخاصة كتابة القصائد الشعرية وكان لعدة سنوات محررا ثم رئيسا للتحرير في مجلة "مدارس الأحد" وفي الوقت نفسه كان يتابع دراساته العليا في علم الآثار القديمة، وكان من الأشخاص النشيطين في الكنيسة وخادما في مدارس الآحاد، ثم ضابطاً برتبة ملازم بالجيش.

رسم راهباً باسم انطونيوس السرياني في يوم السبت 18 تموز 1954، وقد قال قداسته انه وجد في الرهبنة حياة مليئة بالحرية والنقاء. ومن عام 1956 إلى عام 1962 عاش قداسته حياة الوحدة في مغارة تبعد حوالي 7 أميال عن مبنى الدير مكرسا فيها كل وقته للتأمل و الصلاة، وبعد سنة من رهبنته تمت سيامته قساً.

رُسِمَ أسقفاً للمعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية، وكان أول أسقف للتعليم المسيحي وعميد الكلية الإكليريكية، وذلك في 30 ايلول 1962.

وعندما تنيَّح قداسة البابا كيرلس في الثلاثاء 9 اذار 1971 أجريت انتخابات البابا الجديد في الأربعاء 13 تشرين الاول، ثم جاء حفل تتويج البابا شنودة للجلوس على كرسي البابوية في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة في 14 تشرين الاول 1971 وبذلك أصبح البابا رقم (117) في تاريخ البطاركة.

في عهد البابا شنودة تمت سيامة أكثر من 100 أسقف وأسقف عام، بما في ذلك أول أسقف للشباب، وأكثر من 400 كاهن وعدد غير محدود من الشمامسة في القاهرة والإسكندرية وكنائس المهجر.*


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*وائل غنيم ينعى الأقباط فى وفاة البابا شنودة*

*  السبت، 17 مارس  2012 - 19:35*
*





                            وائل غنيم* 

*

* 
*قدم الناشط السياسى وائل غنيم خالص التعازى للإخوة الأقباط لوفاة  قداسة البابا شنودة الذى توفى، اليوم السبت، بعد صراع طويل مع المرض،   قائلا: عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" نعزى إخواننا  وأخواتنا فى الوطن من أقباط مصر لوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث.*
*اليوم السابع
*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

ولم يتحدد بعد موعد الجنازة والصلاة على جثمان البابا شنودة، بينما من المقرر أن يحضر جميع أعضاء المجمع المقدس من الأساقفة الصلاة على الجثمان.


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2012)

قناة النهار بتجيب نقل مباشر من الكاتدرائيه 
كل شويه 

مع السلامة يا سيدنا


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*"الجنزورى": البابا كان حريصاً على الوحدة وفقدانه خسارة للأمة*

*  السبت، 17 مارس  2012 - 19:41*
*




رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور كمال الجنزورى* 
*كتب محمد الجالى*
*

*
*نعى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، فى بيان له منذ  قليل، فقيد الأمة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية، الذى وافته المنية اليوم.

وقدم الجنزورى خالص التعازى للأخوة الأقباط داخل مصر وخارجها، مؤكدا أن  الفقيد حرص على ترابط الوحدة الوطنية بجمهورية مصر العربية، طيلة اعتلائه  للكرسى البابوى. 
اليوم السابع*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*صدر الدكتور محمد بديع، المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بيانا رسميا مقتضبا، للعزاء في وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، الذي توفي مساء اليوم السبت.* 
 وقال في بيان، وصل "بوابة الشروق" نسخة من: "باسمي وباسم الإخوان المسلمين نتقدم إلى إخواننا في الوطن والإنسانية أقباط مصر فردًا فردًا بأخلص التعازي القلبية والمشاركة الوجدانية في مصابهم الأليم ومصاب الوطن بفقدان غبطة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وأن يمكنهم من تجاوز هذه المحنة الشديدة، وأن يعوضهم بعده بمن يصلح ويرفع شأن الوطن ويقوي اللحمة بين جميع أبنائه.. وختاما أسأل الله أن يحسن لكم العزاء".


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

البابا والمرشد في أول وآخر لقاء بينهما


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 مارس 2012)

حاتوحشنا يا سيدنا
حملتنا في قلبك كل سنين رعايتك لينا 
وحاد الدور علينا نحملك في قلوبنا 
حاتوحشنا ياسيدنا
ستظل في قلوبنا يا سيدنا


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)

*وزير الثقافة ينعى رحيل البابا شنودة ويصف موته بالفاجعة*

*  السبت، 17 مارس  2012 - 19:28*
*
 شاكر عبد الحميد وزير الثقافة* 
*كتب بلال رمضان*
* * 
*نعى الدكتور شاكر عبد الحميد، وزير الثقافة، رحيل البابا شنودة  الثالث بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية والأب الروحى للكنسية المصرية، ووصف عبد  الحميد موته الفاجعة التى ألمت بالوطن، مؤكدا فى تصريح خاص لـ "اليوم  السابع" أن شخصية البابا جعلت منه محط أنظار الجميع، وروحه المتسامحة  المحبة أحاطت بالجميع، نظرا لما يتمتع به البابا من ثقافة ووعى ورح مصرية  أصيلة تجلت فى معظم مواقفه.

 وأكد عبد الحميد على أن فاجعة وزارة الثقافة المصرية والمثقفين عامة  كبيرة، نظرا لأن البابا كان شاعرا وأديبا، وهو ما انعكس على روحه التى تقبل  الآخر وتفهمه له، وأضاف: انتابتنى حالة شديدة من الحزن فور قراءتى للخبر  على موقع اليوم السابع، وقال إن البابا لا يعد رمزا كبيرا للكنيسة القبطية  المصرية فحسب، وإنما من رموز الوحدة الوطنية المصرية، والألم لفقدانه لا  يقتصر على الإخوة المسيحيين فقط بل يمتد ليشمل كل مصرى مخلص يحب بلده، سواء  كان مسلما أو مسيحيا. 

وأضاف عبد الحميد: لقد شرفت بمقابلته ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد وطلبت منه  ديوانا من أشعاره لنطبعه فى الوزارة، ولكن حالت ظروف مرضه دون تحقيق ذلك،  ولكننا سنحاول أن نحقق هذا لاحقا.* 
​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (17 مارس 2012)

*أذكرنا يا سيدنا أمام عرش النعمة و صلى عنا​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعلنت الكنيسة القبطية وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصة وفاة اثر ازمة قلبية في الساعة الواحدة اليوم

و قالت الكنيسة القبطية  ان قداسة البابا شنودة  توفي اثر اصابته بازمة قلبية ادت الي وفاته  بعد معاناة مع المرض استمرت عدة سنوات .

واضافت ان من المنتظر ان يتم عمل الاجراءات العزاء خلال الاسبوع المقبل وسيتم اعلانها بشكل رسمي  .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*جامعة الأزهر والصوفية والأشراف ينعون قداسة البابا شنودة
السبت، 17 مارس 2012 - 19:52


قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية
 كتب لؤى على


نعى الدكتور أسامة العبد، رئيس جامعة الأزهر، إلى شعب مصر وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى وافته المنية مساء اليوم بعد صراع مع المرض، قائلا "نعزى أنفسنا، ونعزى شعب مصر مسلمين وأقباطا فى وفاة قداسته، الذى كان مثالا للسلام والتوفيق بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، والذى كان من ضمن من دعا مع الإمام الأكبر إلى وثيقة الأزهر وإنشاء بيت العائلة، مشيرا إلى أنه سيشارك على رأس وفد من جامعة الأزهر فى تشييع جنازة الفقيد.

من جانبها نعت المشيخة العامة للطرق الصوفية برئاسة الدكتور عبد الهادى القصبى لشعب مصر بأكمله أقباطا ومسلمين قيادة دينية وطنية تميزت بالحكمة والعطاء والقدرة على توجيه الأمور فى أحلك الظروف، فكان رحيما، وقامة يدعو إلى السلام، مشيرا إلى أنه سيشارك فى جنازة الفقيد على رأس وفد من الطرق الصوفية.

من جانبها نعت نقابة الأشراف بقيادة السيد محمود الشريف للأمة المصرية جميعا بخالص التعازى فى فقيد مصر والوطن قداسة البابا شنودة الذى كان مثالا للعطاء والوطنية الصادقة، متقدما لجميع الإخوة المسيحيين بخالص التعازى لهم، مشيرا إلى أن نقابة الأشراف سوف تشارك بوفد يترأسه النقيب فى جنازة الفقيد.*


----------



## treaz (17 مارس 2012)

ياااااااااااااااا احساسنا كاننا اطفاااااااااااال يوتما مات ابوهم يااارب ينيح روحك فى وسط الملايكه والقدسين ويصبرنا يا احن اب


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*التجمع: توفى صاحب العبارة الشهيرة "مصر ليست وطنا نعيش فيه وإنما وطن يعيش فينا"*


----------



## النهيسى (17 مارس 2012)




----------



## My Rock (17 مارس 2012)

في الارض كنت بركة وفي السماء أنت بركة أعظم.. أينما كنت ستكون بركة للشعب المسيحي بكل طوائفه


----------



## M a r i a m (17 مارس 2012)

* بالدموع مملوءة بالحزن والألم
 نودع حبيبنا وأبينا القديس
 والراعى الأمين قديس هذا القرن
 صاحب أروع وأجمل ابتسامة
 نبكى دموع بل دماً من اجل فراقك يا أبى القديس
 قلبى يتمزق ويبكى دماً عندما سمعت خبر فراقك
 السماء الآن تستقبل روحك الطاهرة بأناشيد الفرح
 أما أنا أتألم وأتوجع من حسرة فراقك عنى
 لقد كنت لنا الأب الحنون لكل إنسان يتيم
 وكنت لنا المعلم الجليل والراعى الأمين
 الذى يسهر على رعيته
 نودعك يا أبى بالبكاء والحزن ممزوج بالفرح
 لأنك ذهبت إلى السماء لتكون شفيعاً لنا
 أذكرنا يا أبى القديس عند حبيبك المسيح
 ولا تنسى شعبك وكنيستك فى صلاتك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*التجمع: توفى صاحب العبارة الشهيرة "مصر ليست وطنا نعيش فيه وإنما وطن يعيش فينا"
السبت، 17 مارس 2012 - 19:42


أكد نبيل زكى المتحدث الرسمى لحزب التجمع، أن وفاة البابا شنودة جاءت بمثابة الصدمة لكثير من المصريين، مضيفا أن حزب التجمع ينعى كل المصريين فى وفاته قائلا البابا شنودة له العديد من المواقف الوطنية ودائما ما كان يردد عبارته الشهيرة" مصر ليست وطنا نعيش فيه وإنما وطن يعيش فينا".

وأضاف زكى أن وفاة البابا شنودة جاءت فى وقت سىء للغاية فهو كان قائدا عظيما، وصحفيا ماهرا وعضوا بنقابة الصحفيين وكان قائدا للأقباط فى مصر وبوفاته سيتم فتح الباب لصراع كبير حول خلافته فى مصر.*


----------



## الياس السرياني (17 مارس 2012)

اذكر ابنك الخاطي يا بويا

كان حلم لي اني اخد بركة لقياك وابوس ايدك 

تعازي لكل مسيحي على وجه الارض

فكل مسيحي  فقدك يا أبونا الغالي...


----------



## M a r i a m (17 مارس 2012)

* كنت فى الحق .. أسد
 وفى وقت الشدة .. سند
 وللضعيف .. كنت العضد
 وفى ضحكتك .. أصغر ولد
 علمتنا إن مصر عايشه فينا .. مش إحنا اللى عايشين فى البلد

 سيبتنا و رُحت السما
 صحيح بجسدك فارقتنا
 لكن روحك لسه وسطنا
 هاتفضل أبونا .. وواحد مننا*


----------



## aymonded (17 مارس 2012)

treaz قال:


> ياااااااااااااااا احساسنا كاننا اطفاااااااااااال يوتما مات ابوهم يااارب ينيح روحك فى وسط الملايكه والقدسين ويصبرنا يا احن اب



لنطلب له من الرب نياحاً لنفسه ملتمسين صلاته مع كل القديسين لأجلنا نحن الذين لا زلنا نسكن هذا الجسد المُجرب في كل شيء تحت الآلام، ولكننا لم ولن نكون يتاما، لأن الروح القدس يسكن أوانينا، لأن الرب يسوع قال لن اترككم يتاما، ولنا أبانا السماوي هو من يرعانا كلنا ويرعى كنيسته لأن الكنيسة كنيسة المسيح الممجد فيها في كل زمان إلى الأبد آمين
​


----------



## rana1981 (17 مارس 2012)

اااااااااه يا ربي شو هاليوم هاد من الصبح اخبار حزينة بالتفجيرات يلي صارت عنا وهلا خبر موت البابا
الله يرحمك يا ابونا


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مارس 2012)

+
مبروك ملكوت السموات يا أبي الحبيب يا بابا شنودة.
صلي من أجل أولادك ياأبي الغالي أمام رب المجد.
الدنيا هتبقى صعبة جداً من غيرك يا حبيب القلب.

[YOUTUBE]iOUSxPqLGk8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*عبر الدكتور زين عبد الهادى، رئيس مجلس إدارة دار الكتب والوثائق القومية، عن حزنه الشديد لرحيل قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية مساء اليوم، السبت، عن عمر يناهز الـ89 عاما، بعد صراع مع المرض الشديد.

وقال "عبد الهادى" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" إن مصر فقدت واحدًا من رجالها المخلصين، الذين حاولوا على مدار السنوات الماضية بث روح الحب والتسامح بين المصريين، ولم ينظر فى يومٍ ما على أنه مسيحى أو مسلم، وإنما تعامل مع المصريين جميعًا بقلب رجل مؤمن، ونحن نعزى مصر جميعها فى رحيله، وهو صاحب واحدة من أهم المقولات فى الحياة المصرية وهى "أن مصر وطن يعيش فينا وليس مجرد وطن نعيش فيه". *


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (17 مارس 2012)

ربنا يعزي قلوبنا جميعا وخاصة مسيحيي مصر الحبيبة لنياحة البابا شنودة  فعلا خسرنا كنز ومنهل نبع صافي الذي غرفنامنه جميعا  اليوم السماء تتهلل بفرح لاستقبال هذا الرجل البار فلتتشفع لنا جميعا


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2012)

اعتقد صفحات المنتدى لن تكفى للحديث  عن البابا شنودة
حبيبنا الراحل


----------



## Desperado_3d (17 مارس 2012)

خبر حزين لنا و لكنه مفرح أيضاً لأنه انتقل إلى ربنا يسوع حيث سيرتاح من الجسد الفاني و يتمتع برؤية رب الأرباب.
بالنسبة لي هو لم يمت لأن المسيح غلب الموت, بل هو انتقل إلى الحياة الحقيقة.
تشفع لأجلنا يا أبونا الحبيب, آمين.


----------



## Rosetta (17 مارس 2012)

كنت بس شوف وجهه الملائكي أحس بتفاؤل رهيب 
ودائما كنت أحكي لسه الدنيا بخير بوجود هذا الإنسان الرائع 
اليوم غابت عنا رائعة من روائع هذه الدنيا
ولكن كلنا ثقة أنه روحه الطاهرة لن ولم تغيب عنا ....
هنيئا للسماء بقدوم هذه الروح العطرة 
إذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة يا أبونا الغالي 
وأمام سيدنا المسيح الذي تشتاق أرواحنا للرحيل إليه سريعا 

تعازينا الحارة لمسيحي العالم ومسيحي مصر خاصة


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*ها الظلمة تزداد سوادا
ها نجوم السماء تتساقط
ها الشيطان طلبنا ليغربلنا كالحنطة
فيا يا رب الأكوان
أذكرنا .... فقلوبنا تتمزق
أذكر أننا تراب ....
أشرق يا رب فى عالمنا .... فأننا نكاد أن نهلك*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5xkQuezYqf0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 مارس 2012)

* الان بث مباشر على قناة النهار من الكاتدرائية*
​


----------



## هالة الحب (17 مارس 2012)

المصائب لا تأتى فرادى.وهكذا شاءت الاقدار ان نحيا لنعيش يوم اسود فى تاريخ المسيحيه وهو يوم تنيح سيدنا.اسفه لا استطيع الكتابه...............


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2012)

*




وداعا أبويا الحنون​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 مارس 2012)

*هو انا مش هشوفك تانى خلاص يا سيدنا ولا هستناك بوعظتك يوم الاربع ؟*

*مش قادرة استوعب انه ودعنا   سيبتنا لمين يا سيدنا*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> * الان بث مباشر على قناة النهار من الكاتدرائية*
> ​



*ممكن تردد القناة ؟؟؟*


----------



## oesi no (17 مارس 2012)

17/3/2012
البابا شنودة الثالث البطريرك 17 على كرسي مارمرقس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 مارس 2012)

*سنوات وانا اتابعك ...سنوات وأنت مع الناس ...*
*وستبقى دائماً ....فى قلب كل مصر ...*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2012)

bob قال:


> *لتكن ارادتك يا رب*
> 
> *اعطينا راعي يا رب حسب قلبك
> *




*أمين أعطينى يارب حسب يكون ما تريدة *​


----------



## عبير الورد (17 مارس 2012)

تعازينا للشعب القبطي في كل انحاء العالم

انا حزينه جدا ومصدمة حتى الدموع تحجرت
الرب معكم


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 مارس 2012)

اذكرني يا ابي امام عرش النعمه 
واذكر كل شعبك


----------



## M a r i a m (17 مارس 2012)

*النهاردة 17/3/2012
 17 تعنى البابا شنودة البطريرك الـ17 بعد المائة
 3 تعنى البابا شنودة الثالث
 12 تعنى أنه واحد من تلاميذ المسيح*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مارس 2012)

اللي قال الدموع بتريح يبقي عمره ما اتحرق قلبه علي عزيز
الدموع نازله تكوي

اذكرني يا ابويا 
يا بخت السما بيك ​


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)

*يارب أعط قلوبنا تعزية*

*ربنا ينيح روحك يا أعظم أب .... أذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (17 مارس 2012)

*لأنه ليس موت لعبيدك بل هو انتقال*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*تقدم حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، بخالص التعازى للشعب المصرى فى وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، مساء اليوم، السبت، موضحا خلال تدوينة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "توتير" أن البابا كان رمزا من رموز الوطنية المصرية.

وكتب "صباحى" خلال التدوينة "نعزى أنفسنا والشعب المصرى فى وفاة رأس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، ورمز من رموز الوطنية المصرية، فقيد الوطن البابا شنودة الثالث".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء السابق عبر صفحته على الفيس بوك وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، معلنا تقدمه بخالص العزاء لكل الشعب المصرى، أقباطا ومسلمين.

وعبر شرف عن أسفه الشديد لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الذى كان حبراً ورعاً ومواطناً صالحاً وقائداً قديراً، مؤكدا أن مصر فقدت الكثير برحيله، ولكن ذكراه ستبقى، فطالما كانت نظرته لمصر أنها وطن يعيش فينا وليست وطن نعيش فيه.*


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)

*الصفحة الرسمية لإتحاد شباب ماسبيرو
*

*الكنيسة: البابا شنودة توفى فى الساعة الواحدة ظهراً إثر أزمة قلبية


أعلنت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، اليوم السبت، أن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية توفى فى تمام الساعة الواحد ظهر اليوم إثر أزمة قلبية، وقال الأنبا ارميا الأسقف العام إن قداسته تم نقله إلى المستشفى بعد أن فاجأته أزمة قلبية حادة أدت لوفاته. وأضاف الأنبا أرميا أنه من المنتظر أن يتم الإعلان عن إجراءات العزاء بشكل رسمى خلال الساعات القادمة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى الدكتور أحمد شفيق، رئيس الوزراء الأسبق والمرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، قداسة البابا شنودة بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس، بوصفه مصريا عظيما، وقيادة دينية فريدة، وعلما متميزا فى التاريخ الوطنى.

وقال شفيق فى بيان صدر عنه مساء اليوم بعد لحظات من إعلان الكنيسة المرقسيه وفاة قداسته أن هذه خسارة عظيمه لمصر، مضيفا: فقدنا قيمة كبيرة، وحبرا جليلا، وشخصية وطنية حظيت بتقدير كل المصريين مسلمين وأقباطا، واحترام المجتمع الدولى والشخصيات العالمية .

واعتبر شفيق أن فقدان قداسة البابا شنودة سيترك فراغا بين كل المصريين وليس الأقباط وحدهم، وأن هذا سبب حزنا شديدا للجميع، وتقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق بالعزاء إلى كل المصريين خصوصا الأقباط، مؤكدا على أن الكنيسة المصرية قادرة على أن تعبر هذه اللحظة العصيبة بفضل الميراث العظيم لقداسة البابا شنودة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى البيت الأبيض اليوم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، والذى توفى ظهر اليوم بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.

وقال البيت الأبيض فى بيان قصير لقد فقدت مصر والعالم رجل دين لن ينسى، فخالص التعازى لكل المصريين لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.*


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (17 مارس 2012)

*الله يصبركم يا إخوتي *

*ويرحم البابا ويسكنه فسيح جنانه*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 مارس 2012)

*كم اختلفت معك في الآراء يا سيدنا ، وكم هاجمتُ كتباً ومقالات كان بعضها ضد كنيستي ، ولكني أحبك ، أحب القداسة فيك ، لم أؤمن يوماً بأ القداسة ترتبط بصحة الفكر والعقيدة ، بل بالمسيح ، وبعمل المسيح في القلوب ، وستكون في ملكوت الرب .*
*اذكرنا في صلواتك .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*ينعى شيخ الأزهر الدكتور أحمد الطيب لمصر والعالم الفقيد الكبير والحبر الأعظم وأحد رجالها المحدودين فى ظروف دقيقة تحتاج منا إلى حكمة الحكماء وخبرتهم ورهافة إحساسهم وهو قداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، قائلا: "فلم يكن لفقيد مصر الكبير مواقفه الوطنية وشخصيته الجذابة وسعيه الدءوب البناء على المستوى الوطنى فحسب، بل على المستوى القومى أيضا عاشت قضية القدس ومشكلة فلسطين فى ضميره لا تغيب ولا تهون، ويذكر الأزهر بكل الإكبار والإجلال موقفه الرائع فى قضية القدس الشريف وصلابته فى الدفاع عنه وعن تاريخه ومقدساته".

وأضاف شيخ الأزهر بأن قصارى ما أستطيع أن أقول فى هذه الظروف الحزينة أن أحدا منا نحن المصريين لم ينس كلمته التى تعبر عن شخصيته الوطنية خير تعبير "مصر وطن يسكننا ولا نسكنه فحسب"، والأزهر وإن كان يشعر بخسارة كبيرة وفادحة بفقد قداسته، فإنه يأمل أن يقيد الله لمصر والإخوة من الأقباط من يحمل رسالة قداسته بما يعود على مصر بمزيد من المحبة والمودة والإخوة والسلام، وعوّض الله مصر والإخوة من الأقباط فى مصابنا ومصابهم خيرا، حيث كان الفقيد يحرص على إقرار السلم والأمن الاجتماعى بين أبناء الوطن الواحد والأمة الواحدة.*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن تردد القناة ؟؟؟*




*حاليا بث مباشر من الكاتدرائيه
تردد القناه

11488
3/4  
H ( أفقي )​*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*حالة من الحزن خيمت على كنائس الإسكندرية عقب إذاعة خبر وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بعد صراع مع المرض، حيث فوجئ الحاضرون بالكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية أثناء صلاة التسبحة، بالخبر.

وقال مايكل سعيد، ناشط قبطى، إن الكنيسة مازالت تعمل على ترتيب إجراءات الجنازة والدفن الذى سيكون بمدافن الناصرية، كما ستعمل الكنيسة بالإسكندرية على ترتيب عزاء يليق بقداسة البابا، قائلا " الكنيسة حزينة على رحيل هذا الرجل العظيم".

أما جوزيف ملاك، ناشط قبطى، ورئيس المركز المصرى للدراسات الإنمائية وحقوق الإنسان، فقال "لقد تركنا فى وقت صعب ونحن نحتاج الى حكمته فى مثل هذا الوقت العصيب"، رافضا استكمال حديثه. 

ومن جانبه، أعرب الدكتور كميل صديق سكرتير المجلس الملى بالإسكندرية عن حزنه العميق لوفاة البابا، هذا القامة الروحية الكبيرة التى فقدتها الكنيسة، مشيرا إلى أن حالة من الارتباك مازالت تسيطر على الكنيسة من شدة الحزن.

كما أعلن اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو عن مشاركته فى العزاء بالقاهرة بجميع أعضاؤه و أعضاء المكتب السياسى للاتحاد، ونعى مينا جرجس منسق الاتحاد بالإسكندرية قداسة البابا وطلب من الرب العزاء للشعب القبطى والعالم أجمع.

كما أصدرت الحملة الرسمية لدعم الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح بالإسكندرية بيان تنعى فيه البابا قائلة " ببالغ الأسى وصلنا خبر وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة"، مقدمة تعازيها للشعب المصرى بأكمله فى وفاة احد اكبر رموز مصر بوسطيتها واعتدالها، مشيرة الى حرص البابا شنودة دائما على العمل المشترك وطرح الرؤى الوسطية لما فيه خير مصر و انه رحل فى ظل ظروف صعبة تمر بها مصر ، وجاء فى نص البيان " نرجو من الله أن يساعد المصريين على تحمل المصاب الأليم الذى أصاب المصريين جميعا ويوفق القيادة الجديدة للكنيسة المصرية فيما فيه خير مصر والمصريين".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعرب الداعية الدكتور عمرو خالد عن بالغ الحزن والأسى لفقدان البابا شنودة، متقدما بخالص العزاء للأقباط فى مصر.

وأكد فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مصر فقدت رجلا حمل هموم المسيحيين سنوات طويلة، بل وهموم الوطن بأسره، ولفت أنه كانت تجمعه بالبابا عدة لقاءات داخل مصر وخارجها تبادلا فيها النقاش حول هموم الوطن كمشكلة البطالة التى يعانى منها الشباب المصرى، وكيفية حلها، هذا إلى جانب اهتمامه باللغة العربية ووضعها فى مصر وكيفية الارتقاء بها.

وأضاف عمرو خالد أن البابا شنودة استطاع وأد العديد من محاولات الإيقاع فى شرك الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر ومحاولات الفرقة بين المصريين، مؤكدا أنه نجح فى ذلك بمواقف عديدة.

وأشار عمرو خالد إلى أنه مطمئن لوجود جيل من ورائه من المسئولين بالكنيسة يحملون هموم الوطن ويحملون نفس الرؤية التى كان يحملها، ولفت إلى أن وفاته لن تؤثر على مجرى الوحدة الوطنية فى مصر، لأن تلك كانت رؤية الكنيسة وروح المسيحية كلها وليس رؤية البابا شنودة وحده.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعرب الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية فى اتصال هاتفى بخالص تعازيه للأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب بالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الأخوة الأقباط شركاء الوطن، وذلك فى وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية، الذى وافته المنية مساء اليوم.

وتقدّم أبو الفتوح بخالص العزاء لأهل الفقيد والأساقفة والقساوسة على مستوى الجمهورية ، والأقباط بالداخل والخارج فى وفاة البابا شنودة.

وكان توفى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية مساء اليوم، السبت، عن عمر يناهز الـ89 عاما، بعد صراع مع المرض الشديد، وأعلن المقر البابوى حالة الحداد لرحيل البابا واتخاذ إجراءات ومراسم الدفن التى ستبدأ عقب الانتهاء من الترتيبات الرسمية، ووصول أساقفة وبطاركة الكنيسة والأبرشيات فى بلاد المهجر.*


----------



## alpha&omega (17 مارس 2012)

قد جاهدت الجهاد الحسن أكملت السعى حفظت الإيمان وأخيرآ قد وضع لى إكليل البر

نعزي انفسنا وكل اخوتنا الاقباط بهذا المصاب


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8DX2XCaSqSY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعلن المجمع المقدس انعقاده الدائم برئاسة الأنبا باخوميوس، أسقف البحيرة، أقدم الأساقفة بعد اعتذار الأنبا ميخائيل مطران، أسقف أسيوط، أقدم الأساقفة رسامة، لأسباب صحية.

وسيقوم الأنبا «باخوميوس» بأعمال قائم مقام لمدة شهرين تنتهي بانتخاب البابا الجديد، الذي سيحمل رقم 118.

وأكدت مصادر بالمقر البابوي أنه ستقام صلاة الجنازة، الثلاثاء المقبل، بعد أن يٌجلسوا الباب بكامل هيئة البابوية وفي يده عصا الرعاية على كرسي البابوي لمدة 3 أيام لتوديع الشعب القبطي له وتقبيل يده.*


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعلنت كاتدرائية الأقباط الأرثوذوكس بالإسكندرية الحداد العام، حزنًا على وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وأصدر القمص رويس مرقص، وكيل البابا بالإسكندرية ورئيس مجمع الكهنة، تعليمات لجميع الكنائس الأرثوذوكسية بتعليق الشارات السوداء على الأبواب حزنًا على رحيل البابا.

ويسافر وفد من كهنة وقساوسة الإسكندرية إلى القاهرة لتلقي العزاء فى المقر البابوي، وقال القس راضي عبد الله إسكندر، راعي الكنيسة الإنجيلية بالإسكندرية إن البابا شنودة كان رجل دولة بمعني الكلمة، وله مواقف يعلمها القاصي والداني، فضلاً عن أنه قيادة دينية وروحية من طراز فريد.

وأضاف «إسكندر» أن الكنيسة الأرثوذوكسية شهدت اتساعًا ونموًا وحياة روحية كبيرة، تعد من أفضل الفترات فى تاريخ الكنيسة المصرية، مشيرًا إلى أن شنودة كان أول من رفض زيارة إسرائيل، عندما قال: «لن ندخل القدس دون المسلمين».*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*ينعى حزب الإصلاح والتنمية، إلى الشعب المصرى وللعالم بأسره قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية – بابا الأسكندرية، كونه أهم رموز الكنيسة الشرقية، وذلك بعد أن أدى رسالته الروحية وواجبه الوطنى على الوجه الأكمل فى ظروف صعبة انحاز فيها لمصلحة وطنه وشعبه كان فيها مثالاً لرجل الدين الوطنى بشخصية حملت أبعاداً عديدة.

وأشار الحزب فى بيان له، اليوم السبت، إننا جميعاً بجميع فئاتنا المختلفة ثقافياً واجتماعياً شعراء وصحفيين ومثقفين رددنا دائماً جملته الخالدة "إن مصر وطناً لا نعيش فيه إنما وطن يحيا فينا".

وأضاف البيان، بأن الحزب ينعى هذا الرمز الكبير صاحب المواقف المبدأية من الوحدة الوطنية وقضايا العرب وفى مقدمتها القضية الفلسطينية، يدعو الله أن يلهم المصريين عامة والمسيحيين خاصة الصبر والسلوان. *


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2012)

*
 قدم الناشط السياسي وائل غنيم خالص التعازى للإخوة الأقباط لوفاة قداسة  البابا شنودة الذى توفى، اليوم السبت، بعد صراع طويل مع المرض.    
وأضاف وائل علي  موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" نعزى إخواننا وأخواتنا فى الوطن من أقباط مصر لوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، شعب مصر فى فقيدها الكبير قداسة البابا شنودة، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، والذى وافته المنية ظهر اليوم الأحد.

وكشفت مصادر عسكرية لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المشير طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان وعدد كبير من أعضاء المجلس العسكرى سيشاركون فى تقديم واجب العزاء وإلقاء النظرة الأخيرة على فقيد مصر.

وأضافت المصادر أن المشير طنطاوى أصابه حزن بالغ على رحيل البابا شنودة، وأنه يتقدم لكل شعب مصر بصفة عامة، والأقباط بصفة خاصة بكافة التعازى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*قال منصور حسن المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية" "تألمنا أشد الألم لفراق قداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، لما كان له من مكانه وطنية عظيمة ودور وطنى وقومى مشهود، بالإضافة إلى شخصيته الوطنية النموذجية".

وأضاف حسن أن قداسة البابا أسهم فى تقوية روح الوحدة الوطنية فى جميع الأوقات التى كانت مصر معرضة فيها للفتنة، قائلا : "نحن نعمل الآن على بناء مجتمع جديد بعد الثورة سنفتقد فيه قداسة البابا لما كان يتمتع به من حكمة ودور إيجابى وكنا نأمل فى الله أن يبقيه لنا لنستعين بحكمته وإيمانه ووطنيته فى هذه المرحلة الدقيقة"، مقدما خالص العزاء للأخوة الأقباط ولكل أبناء شعب مصر لفقدان هذه الشخصية العظيمة التى انتقلت إلى الأمجاد السماوية.*


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أصدرت وزارة الإعلام المصرية بيانا تنعى فيه رحيل قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

وقال البيان: " تنعى وزارة الإعلام فقيد الأمة الراحل قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الذى يعد رمزاً من رموز الوطنية المصرية بعد رحلة طويلة من العطاء الحافل من أجل مصر ومن أجل حرمة المقدسات الإسلامية والقبطية". *


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

*نهنيء قداسه البابا شنوده 

 بسلامه الوصول الى بيته*




​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أكد مصطفى الفقى الفقيه الدستورى، أن رحيل البابا شنودة يعد صدمة مفجعة وأنه يشعر بالأسى تجاه وفاته، مشيرا الى أنه أكثر البابوات لمعانا فى التاريخ، فهو رجل وطنى، وأبو الوحدة الوطنية فى مصر، وخسارته خسارة كبيرة للوسط المصرى أجمع، وليس للأقباط فقط.

وأضاف الفقى أن البابا شنودة كان دائما يوصى بالوحدة الوطنية، وكان يدعو كافة المصريين للاتحاد، وكان من أكثر الناس قبولا فى مصر خاصة أن وصاياه كانت دائما تتحدث عن الوحدة الوطنية.

وأكد الفقى أن رحيل البابا لن يحدث صراعا على خلافته فى مصر، خاصة أن هناك يد إلهية فى اختيار البابا الجديد، حيث يتم ترشيح ثلاثة من الأساقفة أو الرهبان، وبعدها يتدخل طفل صغير ممثلا عن الاختيار الإلهى، ليختار أحدهم ليخلف البابا الجديد، وهنا تتجلى القدرة الإلهية فى اختيار البابا الجديد، دون أن يحدث أى صراع على خلافته.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى الدكتور حسام كامل رئيس جامعة القاهرة، البابا شنودة الذى وافته المنية ظهر اليوم السبت، مشيرا إلى أن رحيله خسارة لمصر بأكملها، بعد مسيرة طويلة قضاها فى خدمة الوطن.

وأضاف كامل، إن جامعة القاهرة تتقدم بخالص التعازى للإخوة الأقباط ولمصر بأكملها فى فقدانه، لافتا إلى دوره الوطنى الذى قدمه لخدمة مصر.*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

> [YOUTUBE]8DX2XCaSqSY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



التقرير حلو اوووى

بس جيه فى اخر 10 ثوانى وخرف

عزلة ايه اللى عزلها البابا للاقباط عن الحياة السياسية و ضعف الانتماء

هيا الحياة السياسية دى كان فيها حد اصلااا من المصريين ولا حد كان فاهم فيها حاجة :smil8:​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (17 مارس 2012)

انا فعلا انصدمت...مش مصدقة...بحبك يا ابونا


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعرب أمير الكويت الشيخ صباح الأحمد الجابر الصباح عن خالص تعازيه وصادق مواساته بوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.



وأشاد أمير الكويت فى برقية تعزية بعث بها الى المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس  المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحة بحضور البابا شنودة السياسي والديني الرفيع، راجيا  له الرحمة ولذويه جميل الصبر وحسن العزاء.



كما بعث ولي عهد الكويت الشيخ نواف الأحمد الجابر الصباح ببرقية تعزية الى المشير طنطاوي عبر فيها عن خالص تعازيه وصادق مواساته بوفاة البابا شنودة  الثالث، وبعث الشيخ جابر المبارك الحمد الصباح رئيس مجلس الوزراء ببرقية تعزية مماثلة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*بعث الشيخ خليفة بن زايد آل نهيان، رئيس دولة  الإمارات العربية المتحدة ببرقية تعزية إلى المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، عبر خلالها عن خالص تعزيه للشعب المصري والإخوة الأقباط  في وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.



ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الإماراتية " و ا م " عن البرقية: "إننا نشاطركم الحزن العميق برحيل البابا شنودة الذي كان مثالا لرجل الدين الذي يؤمن بالتسامح  والتعايش بين الطوائف والاديان ويحرص على وحدة الشعب المصري الشقيق".



كما بعث الشيخ محمد بن راشد آل مكتوم نائب رئيس الدولة، رئيس مجلس الوزراء، حاكم دبي والفريق أول الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان ولي عهد أبو ظبي نائب القائد الأعلى للقوات المسلحة ببرقيتي تعزية مماثلتين إلى المشير حسين طنطاوي.*


----------



## Coptic Man (17 مارس 2012)

هتوحشنا اوي يا سيدنا 

كان نفسي اخد بركتك واشوفك بس اكيد ما استحقش 

نشيعك بدموعنا المريرة وتستقبلك السماء بالافراح

يارب عزينا


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*قدم حزب الوفد التعازى للشعب المصرى فى وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريك الكرازة المرقسية بعد أن وافته المنية، ظهر اليوم، السبت، بعد صراع مع المرض. 

وقال الوفد فى بيان له "ينعى حزب الوفد إلى الشعب المصرى ابنا بارا من أبنائه طالما دافع عن حقوقه، وزعيما وطنيا انحاز دائما إلى مصر وقضاياها الوطنية، وحكيما كانت حكمته صمام أمن فى كثير من الفتن التى حاول البعض إشعالها للمساس بالوحدة الوطنية، وهو قداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، والوفد يشاطر الكنيسة المصرية الحزن فى مصابها الجلل، والذى هو مصاب المصريين جميعا وليس
الكنيسة فقط، ونسأل الله أن يلهم كل محبيه الصبر والسلوان".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أصدرت وزارة الأوقاف بيانا نعت فيه قداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية إلى شعب مصر كله مسلمين وأقباط على حد سواء، حيث تلقى وزير الأوقاف والعلماء والدعاة بمزيد من الأسى نبأ وفاة البابا الذى كان نموذجا للوطنية المخلصة ورمزا من رموز الوطن فى وقتا تشتد فيه الحاجة إليه والى أمثاله المخلصين.

وتشارك وزارة الأوقاف الإخوة الأقباط فى هذا المصاب الجلل بأحر التعازى، وتشاطرهم مشاعرهم تجاه فقدان هذا الرمز الكبير وتتمنى أن يتماسك الأخوة الأقباط فى هذا المصاب، ويلهمهم الصبر والسلوان.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعت القوات المسلحة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الذي وافته المنية مساء اليوم السبت عن عمر ناهز 89 عاما بعد صراع مع المرض.



وقالت القوات المسلحة، في بيان، " فقدت مصر والعالم أجمع بمسلميه ومسيحيه رجل  دولة من الطراز النادر، عمل بكل طاقاته على ترسيخ القيم المسيحية السمحة وأعلى  مصلحة الوطن فوق كل إعتبار".



وأضاف البيان: "ينعى المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام رئيس المجلس الأعلى  للقوات المسلحة والفريق سامى عنان رئيس اركان حرب القوات المسلحة نائب رئيس  المجلس الأعلى وأعضاء المجلس الأعلى وقادة وضباط وصف وجنود القوات المسلحة، الشعب المصرى بخالص العزاء وبالغ الحزن والأسى البابا الأنبا شنودة الثالث بابا  الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية 117".



وتابع البيان أن البابا شنودة هو " أحد الرموز الوطنية المصرية التى تفانت فى  العطاء من أجل هذا الوطن وسعيه الدائم للحفاظ على وحدة النسيج الوطني داعين  الله أن يتغمده بالرحمة ويلهم أبناءه من الشعب المصرى الصبر والسلوان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعرب الرئيس الفلسطيني محمود عباس "أبو مازن" عن  خالص تعازيه في وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية اليوم السبت بعد صراع طويل مع المرض، عن عمر يناهز 89 عاما.



وقال بيان رسمي صدر عن الرئاسة الفلسطينية مساء اليوم السبت إن الرئيس أبو مازن بعث  برقية للكنيسة المصرية معزيا بوفاة البابا شنودة.



وأشاد البيان بمواقف البابا شنودة، قائلا "سجل البابا شنودة الثالث على الدوام  موقفا ثابتا رافضا لتهويد القدس، أو القبول بالسيادة الإسرائيلية عليها وأعلن  دائما رفضه للتطبيع مع إسرائيل وكان يدعو باستمرار العرب إلى الوحدة لإنقاذ  القدس، مؤكدا أن قرارات الأمم المتحدة ليس لها سوى تأثير أدبي وأن الحل العملي  هو بأيدي أصحاب القضية ورفض البابا شنودة أي تنازل لإسرائيل في القدس".



وأضاف البيان "كان البابا شنودة يردد دائما، في تصريحاته ومحاضراته، أنه يدعم  بلا أي تحفظ، الكفاح الفلسطيني المشروع في سبيل تحرير فلسطين، والقدس التي هي لب  الصراع، معتبرا أنه لا يمكن الحديث عن أي حل أو إنهاء الصراع، ما لم تعد القدس  إلى أصحابها".*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

حاسس اني في كابوس مش قادر اقوم منه
اتمني اموت ولا يجي اليوم اللي سيدنا ينتقفل فيه وانا علي الارض

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*يعقد المجمع المقدس للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية اجتماعا طارئا ظهر الغد فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية لبحث الترتيبات والإجراءات الخاصة بمراسم تشييع جنازة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الذى تنيح مساء اليوم. 

كما يتناول المجمع المقدس حسب ما صرح به الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادى دراسة معايير تشكيل اللجنة واختيار القائم مقام وتشكيل لجنة من المجمع المقدس والمجلس الملى لإدارة المرحلة المقبلة حتى يتم انتخاب بابا جديد.

وأضاف الأنبا كيرلس، إن المجمع سيحدد الفترة الزمنية لمراسم الجنازة وعرض الجسد داخل الكنيسة وتحديد الموقع الذى سيدفن فيه جثمان قداسة البابا الذى ربما يكون داخل الكاتدرائية المرقسية نفسها أو فى مكان آخر وفقا لوصية البابا التى تركها.

يذكر أن البابا كيرلس السادس بطريريك الكنيسة السابق أوصى بدفن جثمانه بدير مارى مينا بكنج مريوط بجوار "حبيبه" القديس ماريمينا العجايبى وفقا لوصيته، وأصبح مرقده مزارا للتبرك لآلاف المسيحين.*


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

​

سوف يتم وضع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بكامل هيئته بملابس الكهنوت و ملابس البطريرك و فى يده عصا الرعاية على كرسى

 مار مرقس الرسول بالكاتدرائية بالعباسية أبتداءً من الغد الأحد و لمدة ثلاث أيام حتى يوم الثلاثاء .

 و ذلك لنظرة وداع أخيرة للشعب , فيمكن للشعب القبطى التوافد و أخذ البركة و تقبيل يد البطريرك الـ117 الأنبا شنودة الثالث .


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*بدأت سلطات مطار القاهرة الدولى فى اتخاذ كافة التدابير والاستعدادت اللازمة لتسهيل إجراءات وصول الشخصيات العامة ورجال الدين والوفود الرسمية التى ستشارك فى مراسم جنازة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الذى وافته المنية مساء اليوم.

كما ألغى عدد من الأفراد والأسر المسيحية كانوا فى طريقهم إلى مقاصد داخلية وخارجية سفرهم عقب علمهم بنبأ الوفاة للمشاركة فى مراسم تشيع جنازة البابا الراحل.

وعبر عدد كبير من رواد مطار القاهرة والعاملين عن حزنهم العميق لوفاة البابا، مؤكدين أنه كان من الشخصيات الوطنية التى أسهمت فى الحفاظ على نسيج الأمة والوحدة الوطنية فى أحرج وأدق اللحظات التى مرت بها البلاد، خاصة بعد قيام ثورة 25 يناير*


----------



## alpha&omega (17 مارس 2012)

من الصفحة الرئيسية لياهو
http://news.yahoo.com/egypts-christians-pope-seen-protector-182003401.html


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*
صرح مصدر عسكرى بأنه سيتم إعلان حالة الحداد الرسمى على وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية لمدة 3 أيام .

واوضح المصدر فى تصريحات خاصة لبوابة الوفد انه من المنتظر ان يشارك عدد من قيادات العسكرى فى تشييع جنازة البابا شنودة .

واستبعد المصدر ان تؤثر وفاة البابا على سير العملية الانتخابية لرئاسة الجمهورية، مشيرا الى ان وفاة البابا شأن يهم كل المصريين الا انه لن يؤثر بأى حال من الاحوال على سير عملية التحول الديمقراطى فى مصر *


----------



## tasoni queena (17 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]BDnn_N2BoV8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (17 مارس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حاسس اني في كابوس مش قادر اقوم منه
> 
> 
> ​


و انا زيك بالظبط​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (17 مارس 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> حاسس اني في كابوس مش قادر اقوم منه
> اتمني اموت ولا يجي اليوم اللي سيدنا ينتقفل فيه وانا علي الارض
> 
> ​



كلنا حسييين بنفس الكابوس


----------



## اليعازر (17 مارس 2012)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه.. 

خسارة سيدنا  كبيرة وموجعة لجميع المسيحيين..

تعازيي الحارة لجميع إخوتي وأخواتي الأقباط.​*

.


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ihdVgdQMHj8[/YOUTUBE]


*وها انت قد رحلت عن دنيانا .. 
وكم كنت تعيننا بقوتك .... 
ها قد تركت ظلمة العالم ... 
ورحلت حيث النور الأبدى ...
فمن سيعننا على ظلمة﻿ واقعنا ....*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*احتشد الآلاف من الأقباط أمام الكاتدرائية بالعباسية لتوديع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية، الذى رحل عن عالمنا مساء اليوم.

ووقف الآلاف أمام البوابة الرئيسية للدخول لتوديع البابا، مما تسبب فى حالة تكدس مرورى بشارع رمسيس واحتشدت قوات الأمن أمام الكاتدرائية لتنظيم عملية الدخول وإجراء عمليات التأمين فى ظل حالة الزحام، فى الوقت الذى وقفت كشافة الكنيسة والأمن الخاص للاطلاع على هوية الداخلين.

من جانب آخر، احتشد عدد من المسلمين أمام الكنسية متضامنين مع الأقباط فى حزنهم على البابا وتوافد عدد من الشخصيات العامة مثل النائب محمد أبو حامد، الذى قال: إن رحيل البابا خسارة لكل المصريين لأنه كان رمزا وطنيا وحصنا منيعا للوطن، ومواقفه الوطنية يعلمها الجميع فى رفض التدخل الأجنبى فى شئون مصر رغم تعرض الأقباط لعديد من الاعتداءات، لكن حكمة قداسته كانت رمزا للسلام والاستقرار ،كما أن من مواقفه الوطنية رفض دخول القدس إلا مع الأشقاء المسلمين بعد تحريره.
وقدم ابو حامد لكل المصرين العزاء نيابة عن أعضاء مجلس الشعب.

من جانب آخر يستمر توافد أساقفة وكهنة الكنيسة لتوديع البابا وارتدت النساء الملابس السوداء وظلت أجراس الكنيسة تدق إعلانا عن رحيل البابا المحبوب لكل المصريين.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعي مجلس الشعب، مساء السبت، قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وأعرب المجلس عن حزنه الشديد لوفاة البابا، الذي أفني حياته في خدمة وطنه بكل إخلاص، وخدمة دينه وأهل ملته.

وقال الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتني رئيس المجلس، في بيان النعي: «السادة أعضاء الاجتماع المشترك من مجلسي الشعب والشوري، ونحن في هذه اللحظة التاريخية التي نقوم فيها بتشكيل حاضر ومستقبل مصر بشأن إعداد دستور جديد للبلاد ، تآلمنا أشد الآلم وحزنا أشد الحزن أن نتلقي في هذه اللحظة هذا النبأ الحزين ، فقد غاب عنا قداسته في هذا اليوم المشهود».

وأضاف « لقد عاش قداسته وطنيا، ومات وطنيا مخلصا، سعي بكل جهد لرفعة الوطن، وإعلاء شأنه، واشتهر بقوله (إن مصر ليس وطنا نعيش فيه بل وطن يعيش فينا)، ونذكر له مواقفه الوطنية المشهودة ضد انتهاك القدس الشريف وتدنيس المقدسات الإسلامية والمسيحية، وإننى إذ أنعاه إلى أعضاء مجلسي الشعب والشوري وإلى شعب مصر كله بكل حزن وأسف أنعي فيه الأخلاق الدمسة ومعاني الوطنية المقدسة».

وتوجه رئيس المجلس إلى جميع الأقباط في مصر والعالم وإلى جميع أعضاء المجلس المقدس بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية قائلا: « أتقدم بخالص العزاء الأليم في هذا الرجل العظيم، وعوض الله مصر خيرا ولأبناء الوطن جميعا الصبر والسلوان».*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعت الخارجية الهولندية مصر اليوم لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى وافته المنية مساء اليوم السبت عن عمر ناهز 89 عاما بعد صراع مع المرض.

وقال وزير الخارجية الهولندى يورى روزنتال لقد فقدت مصر والعالم رجل دين من الطراز النادر، وأحد الرموز المصرية المعروفة، ننعى كل الشعب المصرى لوفاة هذا الرجل .*


----------



## Twin (17 مارس 2012)

*ردود الأفعال بعد أنتقال سيدنا وأبونا قداسوة البابا شنودة الثالث ... فليسوف المسيحية*

*عقب الإعلان عن وفاة البابا شنودة بطريرك الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية فى مصر، بعد صراع طويل مع المرض، عن عمر يناهز 88 عاماً، مساء اليوم السبت توالت العديد من ردود الأفعال المحلية والإقليمية والعالمية.
وجاءت أول ردود الأفعال من مرشحى الرئاسة المصرية من قبل عمرو موسى الذى أعرب عن حزنه الشديد، لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة، مؤكداً فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مصر فقدت مواطنا عظيما وحبرا قديرا ورائدا مميزا للعمل المصرى المشترك. 

وقال: "رحمه الله ونعزى فى وفاته الشعب القبطى المصرى الكريم".

وأضاف موسى: "البابا شنودة كان رجلا عظيما وقائدا دينيا لأقباط مصر وكان يعمل على الدوام لصالح الوطن وكان يحمل علم الوطنية المصرية، ويعمل على الوقوف بمصر صفا واحدا أمام التحديات التى يواجهها الوطن".
فيما أكد أبو العز الحريرى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، فقدان مصر قامة كبيرة بوفاة البابا شنودة وليس من السهل تعويضها.

ونعى الحريرى، الأقباط فى مصر فى وفاة البابا شنودة متمنيا لهم الصبر والسلوان خاصة وأن البابا شنودة رمزا مصريا.
بينما تقدم حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، بخالص التعازى للشعب المصرى فى وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، مساء اليوم، السبت، موضحا خلال تدوينة له على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "توتير" أن البابا كان رمزا من رموز الوطنية المصرية.

وكتب "صباحى" خلال التدوينة "نعزى أنفسنا والشعب المصرى فى وفاة رأس الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، ورمز من رموز الوطنية المصرية، فقيد الوطن البابا شنودة الثالث".
أما الدكتور أحمد شفيق، رئيس الوزراء الأسبق والمرشح لانتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، نعى بطريرك الأقباط الأرثوذكس، بوصفه مصريا عظيما، وقيادة دينية فريدة، وعلما متميزا فى التاريخ الوطنى.

وقال شفيق فى بيان صدر عنه مساء اليوم بعد لحظات من إعلان الكنيسة المرقسيه وفاة قداسته أن هذه خسارة عظيمه لمصر، مضيفا: فقدنا قيمة كبيرة، وحبرا جليلا، وشخصية وطنية حظيت بتقدير كل المصريين مسلمين وأقباطا، واحترام المجتمع الدولى والشخصيات العالمية .

واعتبر شفيق أن فقدان قداسة البابا شنودة سيترك فراغا بين كل المصريين وليس الأقباط وحدهم، وأن هذا سبب حزنا شديدا للجميع، وتقدم الفريق أحمد شفيق بالعزاء إلى كل المصريين خصوصا الأقباط، مؤكدا على أن الكنيسة المصرية قادرة على أن تعبر هذه اللحظة العصيبة بفضل الميراث العظيم لقداسة البابا شنودة .
منصور حسن المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية من جانبه قال " "تألمنا أشد الألم لفراق قداسة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، لما كان له من مكانه وطنية عظيمة ودور وطنى وقومى مشهود، بالإضافة إلى شخصيته الوطنية النموذجية".

وأضاف حسن أن قداسة البابا أسهم فى تقوية روح الوحدة الوطنية فى جميع الأوقات التى كانت مصر معرضة فيها للفتنة، قائلا : "نحن نعمل الآن على بناء مجتمع جديد بعد الثورة سنفتقد فيه قداسة البابا لما كان يتمتع به من حكمة ودور إيجابى وكنا نأمل فى الله أن يبقيه لنا لنستعين بحكمته وإيمانه ووطنيته فى هذه المرحلة الدقيقة"، مقدما خالص العزاء للأخوة الأقباط ولكل أبناء شعب مصر لفقدان هذه الشخصية العظيمة التى انتقلت إلى الأمجاد السماوية.
الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية أعرب عن خالص تعازيه للأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب بالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الأخوة الأقباط شركاء الوطن، وذلك فى وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية، الذى وافته المنية مساء اليوم.

وتقدّم أبو الفتوح بخالص العزاء لأهل الفقيد والأساقفة والقساوسة على مستوى الجمهورية ، والأقباط بالداخل والخارج فى وفاة البابا شنودة.
إخوان مصر
تقدم الدكتور محمد مرسى، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع السياسى لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بتعازيه لأقباط مصر، بعد وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة.

وقال مرسى على حسابه الشخصى على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": أتقدم بخالص التعازى لإخوانى وأخواتى أقباط مصر فى وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث".

المجلس العسكرى ورجال السياسة
نعى المشير حسين طنطاوى القائد العام، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، شعب مصر فى فقيدها الكبير قداسة البابا شنودة، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، والذى وافته المنية ظهر اليوم الأحد.

وكشفت مصادر عسكرية لـ"اليوم السابع"، أن المشير طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان وعدد كبير من أعضاء المجلس العسكرى سيشاركون فى تقديم واجب العزاء وإلقاء النظرة الأخيرة على فقيد مصر.

وأضافت المصادر أن المشير طنطاوى أصابه حزن بالغ على رحيل البابا شنودة، وأنه يتقدم لكل شعب مصر بصفة عامة، والأقباط بصفة خاصة بكافة التعازى.
فيما نعى الدكتور كمال الجنزورى رئيس مجلس الوزراء، فى بيان له منذ قليل، فقيد الأمة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى وافته المنية اليوم.

وقدم الجنزورى خالص التعازى للأخوة الأقباط داخل مصر وخارجها، مؤكدا أن الفقيد حرص على ترابط الوحدة الوطنية بجمهورية مصر العربية، طيلة اعتلائه للكرسى البابوى.
كما نعى الدكتور عصام شرف رئيس الوزراء السابق عبر صفحته على الفيس بوك وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، معلنا تقدمه بخالص العزاء لكل الشعب المصرى، أقباطا ومسلمين.

وعبر شرف عن أسفه الشديد لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الذى كان حبراً ورعاً ومواطناً صالحاً وقائداً قديراً، مؤكدا أن مصر فقدت الكثير برحيله، ولكن ذكراه ستبقى، فطالما كانت نظرته لمصر أنها وطن يعيش فينا وليست وطن نعيش فيه.
قدم الناشط السياسى وائل غنيم خالص التعازى للإخوة الأقباط لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الذى توفى، اليوم السبت، بعد صراع طويل مع المرض، قائلا: عبر حسابه على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر" نعزى إخواننا وأخواتنا فى الوطن من أقباط مصر لوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث.

رجال دين
أرسل الدكتور على جمعة مفتى الجمهورية برقية عزاء فى وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة، أكد فيها أنه تلقى نبأ الوفاة مساء اليوم ببالغ الحزن والأسى.

وأضاف أن وفاة قداسة البابا تمثل فاجعة ومصاب جلل تعرضت له مصر كلها وشعبها الكريم مسلمين ومسيحيين، على حد سواء.

وعبر عن حزنه الشديد فى وفاة رمز كبير من الرموز الدينية فى مصر والعالم وقامة وطنية كبيرة بذلت كل ما بوسعها للعمل من أجل وحدة الوطن، داعيا المولى عز وجل أن يلهم جميع المصريين الصبر والسلوان، وأن يديم على مصر الأمن والأمان وأن يحفظها دائما، مسلمين ومسيحيين.
فيما أعرب الداعية الدكتور عمرو خالد عن بالغ الحزن والأسى لفقدان البابا شنودة، متقدما بخالص العزاء للأقباط فى مصر.

وأكد فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع" أن مصر فقدت رجلا حمل هموم المسيحيين سنوات طويلة، بل وهموم الوطن بأسره، ولفت أنه كانت تجمعه بالبابا عدة لقاءات داخل مصر وخارجها تبادلا فيها النقاش حول هموم الوطن كمشكلة البطالة التى يعانى منها الشباب المصرى، وكيفية حلها، هذا إلى جانب اهتمامه باللغة العربية ووضعها فى مصر وكيفية الارتقاء بها.

وأضاف عمرو خالد أن البابا شنودة استطاع وأد العديد من محاولات الإيقاع فى شرك الفتنة الطائفية فى مصر ومحاولات الفرقة بين المصريين، مؤكدا أنه نجح فى ذلك بمواقف عديدة.

وأشار عمرو خالد إلى أنه مطمئن لوجود جيل من ورائه من المسئولين بالكنيسة يحملون هموم الوطن ويحملون نفس الرؤية التى كان يحملها، ولفت إلى أن وفاته لن تؤثر على مجرى الوحدة الوطنية فى مصر، لأن تلك كانت رؤية الكنيسة وروح المسيحية كلها وليس رؤية البابا شنودة وحده.
وزراء ومثقفون
نعى الدكتور شاكر عبد الحميد، وزير الثقافة، رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية والأب الروحى للكنسية المصرية، ووصف عبد الحميد موته الفاجعة التى ألمت بالوطن، مؤكدا فى تصريح خاص لـ "اليوم السابع" أن شخصية البابا جعلت منه محط أنظار الجميع، وروحه المتسامحة المحبة أحاطت بالجميع، نظرا لما يتمتع به البابا من ثقافة ووعى ورح مصرية أصيلة تجلت فى معظم مواقفه.

وأكد عبد الحميد على أن فاجعة وزارة الثقافة المصرية والمثقفين عامة كبيرة، نظرا لأن البابا كان شاعرا وأديبا، وهو ما انعكس على روحه التى تقبل الآخر وتفهمه له، وأضاف: انتابتنى حالة شديدة من الحزن فور قراءتى للخبر على موقع اليوم السابع، وقال إن البابا لا يعد رمزا كبيرا للكنيسة القبطية المصرية فحسب، وإنما من رموز الوحدة الوطنية المصرية، والألم لفقدانه لا يقتصر على الإخوة المسيحيين فقط بل يمتد ليشمل كل مصرى مخلص يحب بلده، سواء كان مسلما أو مسيحيا.

وأضاف عبد الحميد: لقد شرفت بمقابلته ليلة عيد الميلاد المجيد وطلبت منه ديوانا من أشعاره لنطبعه فى الوزارة، ولكن حالت ظروف مرضه دون تحقيق ذلك، ولكننا سنحاول أن نحقق هذا لاحقا.
أما الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الأبنودى، فقد عبر عن بالغ حزنه الشديد لرحيل قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية مساء اليوم، السبت، عن عمر يناهز الـ89 عاما، بعد صراع مع المرض الشديد.

وقال "الأبنودى" فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنه برحيل البابا شنودة الثالث، فقدت مصر من حافظ على روح التواؤم والمحبة والسلام بين أبناء مصر، مؤكدًا على أن جميع المصريين يشاركون بعضهم فى حزنهم على رحيل البابا شنودة لما له من قيمة إنسانية لشخصية دينية كبيرة شديدة التأثير.

وأكد "الأبنودى" على أن البابا شنودة كان رجلاً يتميز بروحه المتسامحة وبحضوره الطاغى ليس فقط فى عالم الكنيسة، ولكن فى علاقاته الحميمة مع شيوخ الأزهر المتواليين، والقيادات الدينية المسلمة، متمنيًا أن يخلفه من يهمه سلامة قضية الوحدة الوطنية والحفاظ على روح المواءمة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين.
البيت الأبيض
نعى البيت الأبيض اليوم البابا شنودة وأصدر فى بيان قصير "لقد فقدت مصر والعالم رجل دين لن ينسى، فخالص التعازى لكل المصريين لوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث".*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (17 مارس 2012)

تعازينا لكل أقباط مصر


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*رحيل البابا ومخاوف الاقباط -
عمر عبد الرازق 
بي بي سي

آخر تحديث:  السبت، 17 مارس/ آذار، 2012، 20:26 GMT 

كان البابا شنودة الثالث من الشخصيات الرئيسية في المشهد السياسي المصري

يأتي رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث يوم السبت في الوقت الذي تكتنف فيه المشهد السياسي المصري، حالة من الضباب تتزايد معها مخاوف المسيحيين الأقباط الذين تبلغ نسبتهم حوالي 10 % من إجمالي السكان.

فالبابا شنودة لم يكن مجرد رجل دين لكنه كان، وحتى قبل أسبوع من وفاته ، من الشخصيات الرئيسية في المشهد السياسي المصري وكان حضوره حيويا حتى بالنسبة لمن اختلفوا معه بقوة. دخل حروبا شرسة مع خصومه أحيانا، وقدم مجاملات سياسية أحيانا، لكنه ظل وفيا لقناعة رئيسية وهي أنه الممثل الأعلى للأقباط في مصر والمدافع عن حقوقهم.

وبالرغم من مواقفه المتشددة أحيانا، فقد ظل بتاريخه الطويل ممسكا باطراف اللعبة السياسية وموضع شبه إجماع لأقباط مصر في الداخل والخارج، كما أن مواقفه المعروفة في قضايا كثيرة مثل العلاقات مع إسرائيل اكسبته احتراما واضحا من معظم العواصم العربية.

نجح البابا على مدى أربعين عاما في إدخال تغييرات جذرية على بنية الكنيسة المصرية، وهو امر دفع كثيرين لانتقاده بأنه جعل الكنيسة "دولة داخل الدولة".

لكن في المقابل يرى تيار واسع بين أقباط مصر أن الكنيسة كان لابد أن تتحرك من أجل رعاياها عندما فشلت الدولة خلال العقود الأخيرة في الوفاء بالتزاماتها تجاه مواطنيها.

وُلد نظير جيد، وهو الاسم الحقيقي للبابا قبل دخوله سلك الرهبنة، في أسرة غنية بمحافظة أسيوط عام 1923 ، وينقل عنه غالي شكري في كتابه الأقباط في وطن متغير قوله "ماتت أمي بحمى النفاس بعد ولادتي فأرضعتني مسيحيات ومسلمات كثيرات".

عندما ارتحل إلى القاهرة لإكمال دراسته، كانت التجربة الوفدية الليبرالية، التي جسدت العصر الذهبي للمسلمين والأقباط في مصر، على مشارف الإخفاق مع انشقاق الرمز الوطني القبطي مكرم عبيد باشا عن زعامة الوفد ومعه عدد من رموز الأقباط.

درس نظير جيد التاريخ في جامعة القاهرة (جامعة فؤاد الأول) وتخرج منها عام 1947 ثم توجه إلى الكلية الإكليركية التابعة للكنيسة المرقسية، وما بين الفترتين كان قد انضم متطوعا إلى الجيش المصري وحصل على رتبة ضابط احتياط.

مدارس الأحدكان البابا الراحل من المؤسيين الناشطين في مدارس الأحد، وهي حركة بعث قبطية اسسها حبيب جرجس في النصف الأول من القرن الماضي، وقد كان نظير جيد حتى عام 1949 مسؤولا عن تحرير مجلة مدارس الأحد.

تخرج في مدارس الأحد الكثير من رموز الأقباط في مصر المعاصرة، منهم من أصبحوا قادة في الكنيسة مثل الأب متى المسكين والأنبا صموئيل ومنهم من انخرط في صفوف السياسة بصفته العلمانية مثل الدكتور ميلاد حنا والدكتور وليم سليمان قلادة.

ويقول رفيق حبيب في كتابه "المسيحية السياسية في مصر" إن البابا شنودة انتمى إلى تيار كنسي شمولي يرى ان الدين يشمل كل جوانب الحياة.

مثلت العلاقة بين الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر والبابا كيرلس السادس طوال الستينيات نموذجا لما يمكن أن تكون عليه العلاقة بين الدولة والكنيسة، فالكنيسة كانت تعتمد على دولة قوية في تطبيق القانون، والدولة تعتمد على كنيسة تضمن لها الجبهة الداخلية والنفوذ الخارجي خاصة في أفريقيا التي اعتبرت الكنيسة القبطية من الكنائس الوطنية للقارة.

لكن بداية السبعينات شهدت اختفاء الرجلين معا، وقبلهما كانت القوانين الاشتراكية لعبد الناصر وإنهاء الحياة الحزبية قد قضت على نفوذ النخبة الارستقراطية العلمانية من الأقباط التي طالما زاحمت الكنيسة على تمثيل الاقباط.

وقتها كان الأنبا شنودة لا يزال أسقفا للبحث العلمي باسم الأنبا شنودة وكان نجم جيل سمي بـ"الرهبان الجامعيين" . كانت محاضراته في مدارس الاحد وكليات اللاهوت، تتجاوز احيانا الخطوط الدينية إلى الدنيوية وهو أمر لم يرق للبابا كيرلس السادس أحيانا.

كانت عملية اختيار البابا الجديد تقضي بأن يجري الاستفتاء على الأسماء المرشحة ثم توضع الأسماء التي حصلت على العدد الأكبر من الأصوات في صندوق ويختار طفل صغير الورقة التي تحمل اسم البابا الجديد، ورغم أن الأنبا شنودة لم يكن صاحب الأصوات الأعلى فقد خرجت الورقة التي تحمل اسمه، وجلس على عرش القديس مرقص باسم شنودة الثالث.

بدأ الصدام مبكرا بين البابا الجديد والرئيس السادات. ويروي محمد حسنين هيكل في كتابه خريف الغضب أن "الأنبا شنودة كان ممثلا لجيل الرهبان المتحمسين المصمين على إخراج الكنيسة من عزلتها".

وتجسد الصدام بداية في أحداث منطقة الخانكة، إحدى ضواحي القاهرة، عندما احرقت مجموعة من المسلمين ما قالوا إنه كنيسة غير مرخص بها، فأصدر البابا أوامره لمجموعة من الكهنة بالتوجه إلى موقع الكنيسة المقترحة وأداء الصلاة فيه مهما كلفهم الأمر.

وتطورت الصدامات مع تزايد اقتراب السادات من التيارات الإسلامية لقمع الناصريين واليساريين، حتى وصلت ذروتها في عدد من الاشتباكات الطائفية وانتهت باعتقال البابا شنودة الثالث وتنحيته عن العرش البابوي في 1981 حتى جاء مبارك وأصدر قرار بإعادته إلى البابوية في عام 1985.

رصد كثيرون التغيرات التي طرأت على أسلوب البابا شنوده بعد عودته من الإقامة الجبرية، فأصبح أكثر استعدادا للتعاون مع الدولة ومؤزارتها. وعندما انخرط نظام مبارك في مواجهة واسعة مع المتطرفين الإسلاميين كانت الكنيسة تشعر بأنها أقرب إلى الدولة، لكن عندما ارتفعت وتيرة الدين في السياسة المصرية، تحولت الكنيسة بمرور الوقت إلى ملاذ للأقباط، ومؤسسة اجتماعية واقتصادية وسياسية.

وقد شهدت السنوات الأخيرة لنظام مبارك خروج الأقباط من داخل أسوار الكنيسة في حراك يعزز مطالب الكنيسة نفسها. وقد رأى بعض المراقبين أن هذا الحراك الذي خرج إلى الشارع هو تحد صريح لسلطة البابا من قبل جيل جديد من الشبان، في حين رأى آخرون أنه كان بمثابة توزيع الأدوار حتى لا تشعر الكنيسة بالحرج تجاه الدولة.

وكان من الملاحظ ان الكنيسة قد امتنعت عن إبداء اي موقف رسمي تجاه الانتفاضة التي أسقطت مبارك، لكن تيارات قبطية كثيرة مثل اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو والكتيبة القبطية قد تمكنت من إعلاء صوتها في الشارع عقب تلك الأحداث.

لم ينكر البابا الراحل أن جزءا من اهتماماته ان يتحدث باسم الأقباط المصريين في مطالبهم، خاصة بعدما أصبحت الكنيسة المصرية واحدة من أكثر الكنائس انتشارا في العالم ولها شعب ينتشر في حوالي سبعين دولة، لكنه قال " ان العمل السياسي شيء والاهتمام بالسياسة شيء آخر".

اختلف كثيرون مع البابا من داخل الكنيسة وخارجها ، فمنهم من اتهمه بفرض ولاية متشددة على الأقباط مما أدى لعزلهم عن الحياة السياسية في مصر، ومنهم من قال إنه أقصى كل خصومه- من قادة الكنيسة - ولم يمارس معهم أي رحمة.

لكن كثيرين يعزون للبابا شنودة جماهيريته وبساطته .فحتى خلال مرضه الأخير، كانت عظته الأسبوعية يوم الأربعاء مناسبة تجمع الأقباط من مختلف طبقاتهم وانتماءاتهم.

ومن المؤكد ان رحيل البابا شنودة بما مثله من تاريخ وحضور على المشهد السياسي ، يضع مهمة ثقيلة على كاهل من سيجلس على الكرسي البابوي وبعده فمهمته لن تكون سهلة خاصة في ظل ما تشهده مصر من تحولات.

فالكنيسة المصرية لم تعد المؤسسة الروحية التي ورثها البابا شنودة الثالث عن البابا كيرلس السادس، لكنها أصبحت مؤسسة تلبي كل الاحتياجات الخاصة بشعبها، بقدر ما اتسعت المسافة بين المسلمين والأقباط في مصر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى الدكتور أشرف هلال محافظ المنوفية فقيد مصر البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى وافته المنية اليوم.

وقدم محافظ المنوفية خالص التعازى للإخوة الأقباط داخل المحافظة وخارجها، مؤكداً أن البابا حرص على ترابط الوحدة الوطنية داخل مصر، طيلة اعتلائه للكرسى البابوى.

وكان ميزان الحكمة فى كل قراراته فهو بحق شخصية تخص الشعب المصرى بأسره مسلمين وأقباطا، كما اتصل المحافظ بنيافة الأنبا بنيامين مطران كنيسة شبين الكوم وأبلغه خالص تعازيه لكل أقباط المنوفية وأقباط مصر.*


----------



## كلدانية (17 مارس 2012)

الراحة الابدية اعطه يارب ونورك الابدي فليشرق عليه 
نقدم تعازينا الحارة لخوتنا الاقباط لرحيل  البابا شنودة طالبين من الرب يسوع وامه مريم العذراء ان يحميهم من كل شر ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*بدأ أعضاء المجمع المقدس فى المهجر يحضرون للقاهرة للمشاركة فى تشييع جنازة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية، ومن المنتظر مشاركة 127 أسقفا ومطرانا فى مراسم تشييع الجنازة، حيث حضر الأنبا دميان أسقف ألمانيا و الأنبا أباكير أسقف الدول الاسكندافية و الأنبا انطونى أسقف إنجلترا ومن المنتظر أن يتم وضع البابا شنودة بالملابس لمدة 3 أيام طبقا لمعتقد الكنيسة الذى يقوم بوضع الكنيسة من أجل أن يقوم بتوديعه.*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (17 مارس 2012)

*سارَ مع الله...
سارَ يحمل صليبه ويبتسم رغم الصِّعاب ، ورغم التحدّيات والاضطهاد..
  لقد تمثّل بسيّده ، الذي ذاق المرارة وارتشف العلقم فلِمَ لا يكون مثله ؟
 تمثّل بيسوع الذي احبّه وأخلص له وغنّاه شعرًا لأنّه يستحق.
 سارَ يحمل هموم شعبٍ يعيش التسبيح ويتنفّس نُسيمات الايمان، ويطرب لترنيمة تُغنّي الجليليّ الشّابّ الذي كتب بدمه ملحمة الفِداء.
  ...إنّه رجل الله الفائز السعيد ببطاقة المثول بين يديْ يسوع.
 طوباكَ يا أيّها الرجل العظيم المنتقل عنّا ...
   حيْرة ما بعدها حيْرة...ماذا أقول ومن أين أبدأ ؟ والرجل ...رجل الله  قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ، رجل " قدّ " الدُّنيا، حارب بالمحبّة وجاهد  الجهاد الحَسَن في زرع بذور الايمان في نفوس شعبه ، حتى أنّ أريج ايمانه   وعبير تقواه وصدى وعظاته  وصل الينا في الجليل ...وصلت نفحاتٍ ملأى بمحبّة  يسوع.
  ما عرفته عن قُرب ، وكم كنت اريد ذلك !!  كنت أريد أن أقابله ففي محيّاه الكثير من سِمات الربّ يسوع وتواضعه.
   أليسَ الربّ يسوع مُعلّمه؟...والطالب المثابر يعشق نهج معلّمه..
كان الفقيد العظيم تلميذًا في مدرسة يسوع ومعلّمًا رائدًا في مدرستنا.
  سنفتقدك ...وسيفتقدك شعبك العظيم ايّها الراحل العظيم ، خاصّة ورحيلك جاء  والظروف  التي تمرّ بها مصر ضبابيّة ، مُسربلة بالغموض وموّشحة بالغيوم..
  إنّنا في أمسّ الحاجة اليك.
   كنتَ رجل المواقف يا قداسة البابا..كنت الأب الحنون والصدر الدافىء للملايين في كل أركان المعمورة..كنت اللون والطعم والايمان.
   أنبكيكَ أم نُغنّيك؟
  أنبكيكَ وقد تركت شعبك في احلك الظروف ...أم نُغنّيكَ ونبتهج فرجل الله  البابا شنودة الثالث أنهى الشّوط حائزًا على المرتبة الاولى ، ويحظى الآن  بآكاليل المجد من الذي أخرس العاصفة وأقام الموتى..
  من هنا من أرض الجليل ؛ الأرض التي عطّرها يسوع بعبير قدميه ، أشارككم أهلي الاقباط والمصريين جميعًا وأشاطركم الحزن والأسى.
  نم قرير العين يا سيّد ..ففي عرينك أشبال يملؤون الارض وكلّهم يعشقون – كما عشقت- يعشقون أسد يهوذا.
 ويبقى عزاؤنا...أنّ البابا شنودة مع يسوع.                                                                                       

من زهير دعيم
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*عزاء الذئاب فى وفاة الحمل

أعرب الدكتور حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل المرشح الرئاسى المحتمل عن خالص تعازيه فى وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الذى وافته المنية مساء اليوم عن عمر يناهز 89 عاما.

وأكد أبو إسماعيل - فى بيان صدر مساء اليوم - عمق العلاقات التى تربط بين أشقاء الوطن من مسلمين ومسيحيين ومشاركتهم لبعضهم البعض فى ذلك المصاب الكبير بوفاة البابا، معربا عن أمله فى استمرار الوحدة والرقى والتقدم لأبناء الوطن المصرى جميعا تحت سماء واحدة.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

حاسس اني هيغمي عليا مش قادر اقعد
حاسس بنار في راسي
هتنفجر مش قادر استحمل

سيدنا البابا شنودة الثالث
نظرة عيونه كانت بتسعدني
صوته كان بيطمئني
بسمته كانت بتفرحني
كلمته كانت بتعزيني
عظاته كانت بتنميني

قلبي وجعني يا ابويا
محتاج اسمع صوتك واشوفك
اذكرني امام العرش السماوي

ابنك


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*تقدم ممدوح قطب، المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، بخالص العزاء للشعب المصر كله وللإخوة الأقباط خاصة فى وفاة أحد أهم قيادتها الدينية البابا شنودة الثالث، قائلا "لقد فقدت مصر أحد القيادات الكنسية العظيمة التى كانت مصر فى حاجة إليها فى هذا الوقت العصيب، وأتمنى من الله أن يرحمه ويمنح الإخوة الأقباط الصبر على هذا المصاب الجلل، فقد كان نعم العون لمصر كلها فى الشدائد وساهم فى خروجها من العديد من الأزمات بإعلاء روح الإخاء بين المسلمين والمسيحيين للتغلب على العديد من المكائد التى كانت تدبر لمصر من أجل التفريق بين مواطنيها".

وأضاف "قطب" أنه كان نعم العون والسند لإخواننا المسيحيين، مؤكدا أنه كان دائم الاستماع لشكواهم والسعى لحلها بشكل ودى دون إثارة المشكلات.

ومن جانبه قال الفريق حسام خير الله، المرشح لرئاسة الجمهورية، "نعتبر وفاة البابا خسارة فادحة لمصر كلها لأنه كان يتسم بالعقل والحكمة وأحب المسلمين وأحبوه، مشيرا إلى أنه كان له مواقف عديدة كانت فى منتهى الذكاء وعمل على حل العديد من الأزمات، متمنيا أن يخلفنا الله عوضا عنه.

أما بثينة كامل، المرشحة للرئاسة، فقالت إنه كان زمرا كبيرا للوطنية ولن ننسى كلمته عندما قال "لم أصلى فى القدس إلا مع تحرير فلسطين" ووجهت التعازى لجميع الأقباط، موضحة أن مصابهم كبير، وتمنت أن يسير البابا القادم على نفس نهجه وبصيرته لأنها مرحلة صعبة من عمر الوطن لوجود العديد ممن يحاولون فض الصف وإثارة المسيحيين ووجود البابا كان يمنع ذلك.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أكد أبو العز الحريرى المرشح المحتمل للرئاسة، أننا فقدنا قامة كبيرة بوفاة البابا شنودة وليس من السهل تعويضها.

ونعى الحريرى، الأخوة الأقباط فى مصر فى وفاة البابا شنودة متمنيا لهم الصبر والسلوان خاصة وأن البابا شنودة رمزا مصريا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى اتحاد شباب الثوره البابا شنوده الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، وتقدم أعضاء الاتحاد بأحر التعازى للشعب المصرى عامةً والأقباط خاصةً، وأعضاء اتحاد شباب الثورة من الإخوة الأقباط فى كافة المكاتب التنفيذية فى المحافظات فى فقيد الوطن الذى، طالما اتسم طيلة حياته بالحكمة والحب لجميع المصريين دون تفرقة، وطالب اتحاد شباب الثورة جميع المواطنين للوقوف دقيقه حداد على روح الفقيد.

وقال تامر القاضى المتحدث باسم الاتحاد إن المصاب واحد لا فرق فيه بين المسلم والقبطى، كما تعلمنا من ميدان التحرير ومن أخلاق الثوار المسلمين والأقباط على حد سواء أن الحزن والفرح يعم على الجميع دون تفرقة.

وأكد محمد السعيد، المنسق العام، أن الاتحاد سيشكل وفداً من أعضائه فى المكتب التنفيذى لمشاركة الإخوة الأقباط فى حضور مراسم الدفن ولتقديم العزاء.

وأكد الاتحاد أن الفقيد كانت له مواقف وطنية ملموسة، وكان له دور بارز فى لم الشمل والوحدة الوطنية ووأد الفتنة الطائفية، وكان آخرها فى أحداث ماسبيرو، وأحداث إمبابة وأطفيح وكنيسة مارى مينا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*أعرب السفير عبد الله الأشعل المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية، عن بالغ أسفه وحُزنه على رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، قائلاً لقد رحل عنا رجلٌ عزيز على قلب مصر.

وأضاف الأشعل فى اتصال هاتفى بـ "اليوم السابع"، إن مصر قد فقدت اليوم ابنا بارا من أبنائها العظام بما قدمه من مواقف وطنية أصيلة فى مراحل عصيبة مرت بها مصر وشعبها سواء على المستوى الخارجى أو الداخلي، مما ساعد كثيرا على الحفاظ على اللُحمة الوطنية بين أبناء الشعب المصرى.

هذا ويتقدم الأشعل، إلى شعب مصر وإلى الكنيسة الأورثوذكسية المصرية العريقة بصادق تعازيه القلبية فى فقيد مصر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*تقدم حزب المحافظين للأخوة الأقباط وللكنيسة الإنجيلية وللمصريين أجمع داخل وخارج البلاد، بخالص التعازى والأسى لفاجعة رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

وأعرب الحزب فى بيان له مساء اليوم السبت، عن ما تركه رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث من إلم فى نفوس المصريين أجمع، مضيفاً بأنه قد فقدت الأمه المصرية اليوم واحداً من أبرز الرموز الوطنية وأعظم البطاركه الحكماء فى تاريخ الكنسية، حيث كان أباً ناصحاً ووطنياً مخلصاً، أرشدت عبراته وعظاته أرواح التائهين وأنارت لهم الطريق.
كما أعلن البيان، عن قرار الهيئة العليا للحزب إعلان الحداد إحتراماً وإجلالاً لروح الفقيد، وذلك مراعاة لمشاعر الأخوة الأقباط فى الداخل والخارج وتضامنه مع أحزانهم قلباً وقالباً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 مارس 2012)

*نعى منير فخرى عبد النور وزير السياحة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الذى وافته المنية ظهر اليوم.

وأرسل عبد النور عزاءه لجموع الأقباط والمصريين، مشيراً خلال اتصال هاتفى لـ"اليوم السابع" إلى إلغائه زيارته لموسكو التى بدأها أمس لمشاركة فى المعرض الدولى للسياحة ntourmarket مقرراً العودة للقاهرة للمشاركة فى مراسم تشييع جنازة قداسة البابا شنودة*


----------



## Alexander.t (17 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]FYPOOv82Jxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (17 مارس 2012)

يابختك بالسما يا احلى واحن واطيب اب يا حلى واجمل ضحكه


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

فى أول رد فعل للأنبا أرميا الرجل الثانى فى الكنيسة و سكرتير البابا شنودة على وفاة البابا أكد الاقباط المتجمهرون أن العذراء زارت البابا قبل ان يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة.
    وأضاف الانبا أرميا للمسيحيين الذين يبكون على رحيل البابا " بأن البابا مات دون علة فالسيدة العذراء وهبته الشفاء قبل صعوده الى السماء وتشهد الكنيسة الآن صلوات للترحم على البابا قبل إقامة قداس الليل والذى من المنتظر إقامته فى الثانية عشرة من مساء اليوم ويتوافد الآلاف على مقر الكاتدرائية حيث انه من المقرر ان يتم اجلاس البابا شنودة على كرسى الباباوية لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل تشييع جنازته.


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2012)

*نعزى انفسنا  مصر فقدت اجمل الرموز *

* فقدت المحبه والتسامح والحكمه *

* فقدت كل شىء جميل برحيل حبيب الملايين البابا شنوده *

* القديس العظيم *

* ربنا ينيح روحه *

* مع المسيح ذاك افضل جدا *

* هتوحشنى يا حبيببى *

* صليلى امام عرش النعمه *​


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (17 مارس 2012)

++NARAWAS++ قال:


> *شوفو المنتديات الإسلامية اللي فيها الخبر *
> 
> *الردود كلها سب وشتم ولعن وجهنم وكفر وفرح !!!*


 
*معليش أعتذر لك ولجميع المسيحيين عن مايحدث في هذه المنتديات *

*هؤلاء شرذمة لا يتحلون بأخلاق الإسلام *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

صرح الانبا كرلس - مطران كنيسة نجع حمادي - أن المرشحين لشغل منصب رئاسة بطريركية الكرازة المرقسية هما ميخائيل مطران أسيوط، أو كيرلس مطران البحيرة وذلك طبقاً لمعايير المجمع المقدس ان يكون شاغل المنصب أفضل الآباء واكبرهم سناً.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

قالت مصادر كنسية: إن الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط هو المرشح الأقرب لتولي منصب قائم مقام البطريرك باعتباره الأكبر سنًا بين أساقفة الكنيسة .



​ 


 وأضافت المصادر أنه في حالة اعتذار الأنبا ميخائيل مثلما حدث إبان رحيل البابا كرلوس فإن الأقرب إلى المنصب هو الأنبا باخوليوس مطران البحيرة، لافتًا إلى أن فترة قائم مقام البطريرك يمكن أن تستمر لمدة عامين لحين انتهاء إجراءات انتخاب البطريرك القادم.

 وأشار المصدر إلى أن قائم مقام البطريرك يتولى الإشراف على أمور الكنيسة لكنه ليس من حقه الترشح لخلافة البابا.

 يذكر أن قائم مقام البطريرك يشكل لجنة تدير شئون الانتخابات وتختص بفرز أوراق المرشحين والطعون المقدمة حتى تستقر الأوضاع على المرشحين الرئيسيين لخلافة البابا.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

إعتبر الدكتور نبيل لوقا بيباوي،عضو مجلس الشوري السابق،وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث هي خسارة ليس لمصر وإنما للعالم كله لأنه كان مهندسا للوحدة الوطنية كان يرتكز عليها ليس فقط مصر وإنما الوطن العربي بأكمله ،مؤكدا أنه إستطاع بحكمته وعقلانيته أن يطفئ الكثير من الحرائق التي كانت من الممكن أن تحدث بسبب الفتن الطائفية التي وقعت في الآونه الأخيرة .

وأوضح بيباوي في تصريح ل"صدي البلد"أن البابا كان دائما مايتنازل عن مصالحه في سبيل تحقيق مصالح الوطن ،مشيرا إلي أنه كان البابا رقم 117 في تاريخ الكرازة المرقسية ،مؤكدا أنه لن يأتي في تاريخ الأقباط شخص أخر في حكمة وعقل وأخلاقيات ومبادئ البابا شنودة الذي إعتبره أنه رمز للوحدة الوطنية، لافتا أن وفاة شنوده خسارة كبيرة لايمكن تعويضها قائلا "كنت أتمني يومي قبل يومه ولا أتصور مصر من غير البابا شنودة"متمنيا من الله أن يسكنه أعلي الجنان.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

مصادر: البابا سيدفن بجوار رفات «القديس مرقس» بالكاتدرائية.. ووصيته تفتح الأحد
*البابا شنودة الثالث*
 بعد الإعلان عن وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، من المرجح يدفن جثمانه بجوار "رفات جسد القديس مرقس"، مؤسس كنيسة الإسكندرية بالكاتدرائية بالعباسية.
 وبحسب مصدر من الكلية الأكلريكية، فإن المكان الذى سيدفن فيه البابا سيتم الإعلان عنه عقب اجتماع المجمع المقدس وفتح الوصية التى تركها البابا، والتى قد يكون حدد فيها أين يريد أن يدفن.
 ومن المتوقع ان يتم اختيار الأنبا باخوميوس مطران البحيرة، "قائم مقام البطريرك"، وثانى أقدم الأساقفة من حيث الرسامة بعد الأنبا ميخائيل مطران أسيوط وهو أقدم الأساقفة الذى تجاوز سنه التسعون عاما ونظرا لظروفه الصحية، فلن يستطيع تولى المنصب.
 إلى هذا، ظل توافد عشرات الآلاف من الأقباط، وسط حالة بكاء هستيرى وصراخ، وهتاف "يارب" وتلاوة بعض الصلوات الكنسية مثل طلبة "ارحمنا يا الله".


----------



## Samir poet (17 مارس 2012)

*طنطاوى يقدم التعازى ويمنح المسيحيين إجازة 3 أيام لوداع البابا*

                           السبت، 17 مارس  2012 - 23:18






                             المشير طنطاوى                         
 كتب دندراوى الهوارى


 
صدق رئيس المجلس العسكرى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة المشير محمد  حسين طنطاوى على منح جميع الإخوة المسيحيين العاملين بمختلف قطاعات الدولة  إجازة لمدة ثلاثة من يوم غد الأحد إلى الثلاثاء لإلقاء نظرة الوداع على  قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث والمشاركة فى مراسم تشييع الجثمان.

وكان قد أصدر المجلس العسكرى بيانا فى صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى  "فيس بوك"، يتقدم فيه بخالص التعازى للشعب المصرى والمسيحيين فى وفاة قداسة  البابا شنودة.

وجاء فى البيان: "يتقدم رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية بخالص  التعازى إلى الشعب المصرى والإخوة المسيحيين فى وفاة قداسة البابا "شنودة"  الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريك الكرازة المرقسية، آملين أن تتحقق أمانيه  الغالية والتى عمل عليها بإخلاص وأمانة طوال حياته للحفاظ على وحدة مصر  ووحدة نسيجها الوطنى من كل محاولات المساس به.. داعين الشعب المصرى العظيم  فى هذا المصاب الجلل إلى التكاتف والتماسك والتسامح للعبور بمصر نحو الأمن  والاستقرار .. والله الموفق.


----------



## Samir poet (17 مارس 2012)

*انا عارف  غلاوتي في قلوبكم .. لكن مش عايزكم تزعلوا .. انا دلوقتي مرتاح في حضن رب  ...المجد .. انا معاكم وهفضل جنبكم .. ربنا بيطمنكم على الكنيسه وبيقولكم  متخافوش .. انا سافرت بس روحي مش هتفارقكم .. هاتقولولي مبروك السما ؟*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (17 مارس 2012)

تعازينا الحارة والقلبية لفقدان معلم الكنيسة الكبير واللاهوتي العظيم البابا شنودة...ستبقى ذكراه خالدة في نفوسنا ولا يمكن ان ننسى شخص مثل البابا شنودة....تعازينا لاهل مصر جميعا مسيحييها ومسلميها على فقدانهم هذه الشخصية العظيمة...


----------



## نصر 29 (17 مارس 2012)

البقاء لله وحده .. اشاطركم الاحزان 

برغم الخلاف العقائدى بين الاسلام والمسيحيه ولكنى كنت كثيرا ما كنت اقرأ اشعار البابا الراحل لأهتمامى بالشعر والادب ... ولعلى اتقاسم معكم بعض ابيات من اجمل ما قرأت له من قصيدة ( وماذا بعد هذا ) 


سأقضى العمر فى جد و كـد   ***  و أجلس فوق عرش العلم وحدى
و أصبح مرجــــعا فى كل فـن   ***  و أبنى من جلال الـعلــــم مجدى
و أغدو قبلة فــــى كـــل نــاد   ***  و لا ألقى علــــى الأيــــام نــــدى
يسير أعاظم العلماء خلفــى  ***   و يأتى ذكرهم فى المــدح بعدى
و ترفع دولة الأبحاث قـــــدرى  ***   و تخشى دولــــة الأقلام نـقـــدى
و أبدى الرأى فى ثقة بعلمى  ***   فترتج المجـــامع حــين أبـــــــدى
و ماذا بعد هذا ليت شـعــرى  ***    أحــقــا ثـــــروة الأفـــــكار تــجدى 
سأفنى مثلما يفنى جهـول   ***    و أرقــــد مـثــلــه فى جــوف لحد
و نسمة قبره ستهب حتمـا   ***    تماما مثلما ســــتـهـــب عـنـدى

..................... 

ارثوه شاعرا امتعنى حينما كنت اقرأ له على مدار سنوات :16_14_21:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Lw76YjhasXQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2012)

انت فى قلوبنا جميعا حتى نهاية العمر
اصبحت الان شفعينا اما م عرش النعمة


----------



## BITAR (17 مارس 2012)

*غريباً عشت فى الدنيا نزيلاً مثل آبائى
 غريباً فى أساليبى وأفكارى وأهوائى
 غريباً لم أجد سمعاً أفرغ فيه آرائى
 يحار الناس فى ألفى ولا يدرون ما بائى*
*يموج القوم فى مرج وفى صخب وضوضاء
 وأقبع هاهنا وحدى بقلبى الوادع النائى
 غريباً لم أجد بيتاً ولا ركناً لإيوائى*​


----------



## rania79 (17 مارس 2012)

انا مش مصدقة الخبر لحد دلوقتى
.هتفضل ف قلبونا كلنا يا قداسة البابا واذكرنا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2012)

*ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﺧﺴﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺣﻜﻤﺔ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻥ ..
 ﻭ ﺻﺒﺮ ﺃﻳﻮﺏ .. ﻭ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺇﻳﻠﻴﺎ ... ﻭ ﺭﻗﺔ
 ﺩﺍﻭﺩ*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 مارس 2012)

تلقى أهالى وسكان شبرا مصر خبر وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقصية بالبكاء والصراخ فى معظم أنحاء شبرا، وقام أصحاب المحالات التجارية بغلق أبواب المحالات بعد انتشار خبر وفاة البابا.

جدير بالذكر أن طابع الوحدة الوطنية الذى اعتاد عليه أهالى شبرا منذ مئات السنين جعل أصحاب المحالات من المسلمين يغلقون أبواب محلاتهم تضامناً مع الأقباط، كما تبادل المواطنون العزاء سواء من المسلمين أو الأقباط فى فقيد الأمة البابا شنودة​


----------



## عمرو حسن (17 مارس 2012)

إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون ربنا يصبركم والبقاء لله


----------



## BITAR (17 مارس 2012)

*بخط قلم اسود كتبوا انه مات.
على صفحة بيضة فى زمن الضيقات.
شيفينه رافع رايتنا وقت الازمات.
كانت قصيدته احلى الكلمات.
يضحك و الضحكة تمحى كل الاهات.
فاكرين انه سابنا فى ضلمة الطرقات.
لكنه شمعة مضيئة فى السموات.
*​


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2012)

وداعا شمعة القرن العشرين
 لقد رحلت الشمعة لكن نورها مازال باق


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2012)

على قدرى حزني الشديد اتقابل مع كلمات التعازى من الاخوه المسلمين
تخفف عنى الحزن واحس المحبه فى تلك الكلمات
فشكراا لهم من كل قلبي
الله يرعنا ويرعاكم​


----------



## grges monir (17 مارس 2012)

*وداعا  الفيلسوف ، الكاتب ، المثقف، الوطنى ، المعلم ، الواعظ ، الوديع ، الثائر  فى الحق ، الناسك الروحانى ، الاب الحنون ، القوى .. وداعا معلم الاجيال  وفخر الكنيسة القبطية ، وداعا*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (17 مارس 2012)

مش عايزة اخد عزا من حد فيه ... ارحموونى ارجوكم محدش يقولى البقاء لله كفاية


----------



## نصر 29 (17 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مش عايزة اخد عزا من حد فيه ... ارحموونى ارجوكم محدش يقولى البقاء لله كفاية



لا تجعلى الشيطان يتمكن منك ويفقدك صوابك تحت وطئة الحزن .. عليكى بالصبر  .. تماسكى


----------



## نصر 29 (18 مارس 2012)

لا شكر على واجب روزيتا .. هذه لحظة الانسان لا لحظة الاديان  .. سورى مميزات العضويه موقوفه


----------



## fight the devil (18 مارس 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> توفى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية  مساء اليوم، السبت، عن عمر يناهز الـ87 عاما، بعد صراع مع المرض الشديد،  وأعلن المقر البابوى حالة الحداد لرحيل البابا واتخاذ إجراءات ومراسم الدفن  التى ستبدأ عقب الانتهاء من الترتيبات الرسمية، ووصول أساقفة وبطاركة  الكنيسة والأبرشيات فى بلاد المهجر.
> وعبرت الكنيسة عن حزنها للشعب القبطى وللمصريين برحيل بطريرك من أعظم بطاركة الكنيسة.




الحزن دخل في قلب الكثير من المسيحيين الغير مصيريين

انا عراقي وابكي الان من كل قلبي كنت اتمنى ان اقبل يده الطيبه
صوته ومواعضه ترن في اذني

الى اللقاء يا ابي

اشفع لي ارجوك


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (18 مارس 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مش عايزة اخد عزا من حد فيه ... ارحموونى ارجوكم محدش يقولى البقاء لله كفاية


 
*إصبري يا أختي و إذكري ربك *

*نحن حزينين مثلكم و نشعر بحزنكم عليه *

*لكن إعلمي أن هذا الطريق كلنا سنمشي به ولا مفر لنا منه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2012)

*معلش انا اتاخرت في قول ردي الشخصي لاني نقلت الاخبار و انشغلت بها

قداسه البابا في مكان احسن كتير جدا من الي احنا فيه و يا بخته...ارتاح الراحه الابديه بعد اكمال اكليل البر و جهاد الجهاد الحسن

كما ان الانتقال ريحه من عذاباته في رحله العلاج و المستشفيات و الالام المرض و التعب

كم اكره السرطان!

هو الي يعزينا في نفسنا مش العكس

ولااييييييييه؟؟؟
*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (18 مارس 2012)

*وداعا ابى *
*الرب ينيح روحك الطاهره فى فردوس النعيم مع القديسين والابرار*
*اذكرنا امام عرش النعمه*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2012)

*نحن نودعك يا حبيبنا كلنا
و لكن
عندى ثقة كاملة فى أنك الآن مرتاح جدا
مرتاح من أوجاع الجسد
مرتاج من هموم العالم
مرتاح من الحزن 
مرتاح من كل ما هو مؤلم

صلى لأجلى لكى أكون معك​*


----------



## mase7e1 (18 مارس 2012)

_ا*لراحة الابدية اعطه يارب*_* ونورك الدائم فليشرق عليه

تعازي الحارة للاقباط ولكل العالم المسيحي
*


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

*افرحي يا سماء وأعلني الأفراح
وابكي يا أرض واعلني النواح
اه يا كنيسه عمودك فين
... راح البابا حبيب الملايين
وابكي يا قلبي واصرخ بآنين
راح البابا شنوده راح


*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## firygorg (18 مارس 2012)

_
 اذكرنى يا سيدى امام عرش النعمه​_


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مارس 2012)

تعبت اوى يا سيدنا و من حقق ترتاح...
 بس إحنا انانيين و عايزينك  دايما معانا...
يا فرحتك بلقاء حبيبك  إلى ظليت تناجيه طول حياتك...
 و يا حسرتنا فى بقائنا وحدنا هنا....
اذكرنا امام عرش ابانا.....


----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اااااه يا قلبى مش قادره اصدق
> نياحا لروحك يا حبيبى يا سيدنا
> وجعت قلوبنا برحيلك
> يا ريتنى مت مكانك
> يا رب صبرنا وعزينا يا رب*


لقدر رحل عنا من كانت رؤيتة تفرح القلب المنقبض بكلامة وحكمتة ووجهة البشوش دائما


----------



## Abd elmassih (18 مارس 2012)

*عزاؤنا انك فى حضرة الرب *
*فاذكرنا امام عرش النعمه*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (18 مارس 2012)

*هااام






​ 

1) اجازه 3 ايام للمسيحيين من يوم الاحد الي يوم الثلاثاء
2) تبدا نظره الوداع علي جثمان قداسة البابا من الاحد 1 ظهرا حتي الثلاثاء 1 ظهرا
3) سيتم الصلاه علي الجثمان يوم الثلاثاء
... 4) سيتم دفن جسمان البابا في دير الانبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون​**
*​


----------



## Abd elmassih (18 مارس 2012)

*ننشر أول صورة لجثمان البابا بعد نقله للكنيسة الكبرى بالكاتدرائية

الأحد، 18 مارس 2012 - 09:08

*​*



البابا بعد نقله للكنيسة​​**كتب نادر شكرى*


* قام  المقر البابوى فجر اليوم، الأحد، بنقل جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث،  بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إلى مقر الكنيسة الكبرى  بالكاتدرائية المرقسية، حيث تم وضعه على كرسى مارمرقص الرسولى بملابسه  الرسمية البابوية الكاملة والتاج البابوى وسط صرخات الأقباط، وتم منع وصول  أى من الأقباط إلى الكنيسة لحين إجراء عملية تنظيم الدخول لمشاهدة الجسد  والمباركة منه.*

* وجلس البابا شنودة على الكرسى البابوى مرتديا ملابسه التى يظهر بها فى  الأعياد الرسمية، وعلى رأسه التاج البابوى ووضعت عصا الرعاية فى يده.*

* وفى السادسة صباحا أقيم أول قداس إلهى داخل الكنيسة والتف الشمامسة  بملابسهم البيضاء حول جسد البابا وترأس القداس لفيف من الأساقفة والكهنة،  وعلى رأسهم سكرتارية البابا وأعضاء المجمع المقدس.*

* من جانبهم احتشد آلاف من الأقباط أمام الكنيسة فى انتظار السماح لهم بإلقاء  نظرة الوداع الأخيرة على جثمان البابا، وعلق اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو لافتة  كبيرة كتب عليها "شعبك بيحبك"، وينتظر أن تبدأ إجراءات السماح للأقباط  بالدخول للإلقاء نظرة الوداع على البابا عقب انتهاء اجتماع المجمع المقدس  الذى سيعقد اليوم فى الثانية عشرة ظهرا.*


* اليوم السابع *​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

يا سيدنا قولي أرجوك ..
مين اول واحد إستقبلك فى السما .. مارمرقس ولا اثناسيوس ولا انبا شنودة ولا انبا رويس ولا انبا أنطونيوس ولا مين ولا مين
كل واحد ليه معاك حكايات أشكالى و ألوان ..
قولي لما قابلت امك ..
اللي أول مرة تشوفها و اللى عمرك ما شوفتها بالجسد و ماتت بعد ما ولدتك قولتلها ايه؟
... بوست ايديها ولا راسها ولا عملت معاها ايه؟
قولي شوفت مين هناك؟
مين بوعظاتك تاب ودخل؟
قولي كنت ساكت ليه لما آذوك؟
ولما كان الظلم ضدك؟
قولي ليه معاك الضحك كان ليه طعم تاني؟
والدموع من عنيك انت كانت بتهز كياني؟
قولي إزاى كنت بتحب عداك؟
وإزاى كنت بتغفر للي آذاك؟
آن الاوان يا سيدنا تقول لنا اسرارك؟
صليلى وإوعى تنسانى يا أبويا و كتر ألف خيرك على كل اللى عملته معانا؟ بجد بشكرك و جه الوقت اللى ترتاح فيه.....
صليلى يا أبويا وأذكرنى أمام عرش النعمة. الودااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

انا عارف يا سيدنا انك فرحان ومتهلل                انك على السفر للفردوس كنت  مستعجل

لكن فراقك صعب كسر قلوبنا اوى                   بس عزأنا انك مبسوط فى السما بتكلل

هيجى يوم الاربع ومش هنلاقيك                   ولا هنحس بالسلام والفرح الى ماليك

كل حاجه فى الكون هتشتاق ليك                  يا بخت السما زمانها فرحانه اوى بيك

الارض وكل ما فيها يا سيدنا بتنعيك            بتصرخ وبتندة بكل قوة عليك وبتناديك

لكن انت ما صدقت تسيبها بشرها ومصاعبها     واتزفت نفسك لعريسها وارتحت خلاص من متاعبها

مش هقولك وداعا يا سيدنا لكن بكل رجاء   هقولك الى اللقاء فى السماء


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

*هااام








1) اجازه 3 ايام للمسيحيين من يوم الاحد الي يوم الثلاثاء
2) تبدا نظره الوداع علي جثمان قداسة البابا من الاحد 1 ظهرا حتي الثلاثاء 1 ظهرا
3) سيتم الصلاه علي الجثمان يوم الثلاثاء
... 4) سيتم دفن جسمان البابا في دير الانبا بيشوي بوادي النطرون*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)




----------



## grges monir (18 مارس 2012)

*البابا كيرلس يستقبل البابا شنودة فى الامجاد السماوية

*


​


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

*كلمات زجل: قد كنت في غربة *
 من قصائد البابا شنودة الثالث

     قد كنت في غربة أو كنت في ظنٍ

     ثم انثنيت، وبي شوقٍ إلى وطني



     قد خدَّروني بألفاظٍ مُنَمَّقَةٍ

     وطلَّ سهرهم ينصبُّ في أذني



     حتى انخدعت بما قالوا وما سردوا

     يوم انخدعتَ بهم، كم كان أبرأني*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

أنا لأ أصدق ...هل رحل البابا شنودة!!؟؟

*



*




​ 
18 مارس2012​ 
صفوت روبيل​ 

 بقلم صفوت روبيل بدمع القلب قبل دمع العين أبكيك ياحبيبي وحبيب الملايين , أقسي خبر وقع عليً اليوم , أقسي وأصعب لحظة في حياتي , لم أحس بهذه الفاجعة وقساوة الخبر يوم ما فقدت أمي الغالية منذ سبع سنوات وفي مثل هذه الأيام , في شهر مارس , وفي الصيام الأربعيني المقدس , وبعد يومين من ذكري إنتقال إمي الغالية , وبعد إسبوع من نياحة قديسنا وشفيعنا في السماء قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس ، وها اليوم 17 مارس 2012 يرحل عن عالمنا حبيبي وحبيب المسيح وحبيب شعبه وحبيب الكنيسة وحبيب الملايين قداسة البابا الغالي البابا شنودة الثالث
اليوم الساعة السابعة وأنا أتأهب لسماع نشرة الأخبار اليونانية , إتصلت بي إبنتي الصغيرة وفي صوتها قلق شديد ..يابابا في حاجة مكتوبة علي قناة "سي تي في " بتقول إنتقل للسماء البابا شنودة الثالث، يعني إيه يابابا !؟ يعني إيه !؟؟ ,,,,أنا حسيت إن الدنيا دارت بي ووقع من يدي التليفون , أدرت بسرعة علي سي تي في , لم أصدق عيني , لم أصدق المكتوب , , وقعت علي الكرسي وإنهرت وصرخت بأعلي صوتي ...مش ممكن ، لأأأأأأأأأ , ليه ياحبيبي , لأ يابابا ,, إنهمرت دموع قلبي قبل دموع عيني ,,,, بالدموع أبكي الأن وأنا أكتب هذه الكلمات , دخل يوناني وسألني مابك؟؟ مافيش ,,, بعدها بقليل دخل إثنين مصريين مسلمين , وشافوني علي هذه الحالة !!؟؟ لم أحس بهم وأنا في حالة يُرثي لها وعيناي تذرف الدموع كالنهر ومتعلقة بصورة البابا علي التلفزيون , سألني أحدهم ... هو ماله البابا شنودة؟؟ أنا ... وأمسح دموعي ,,البابا إتنيح ، قال ..هو تعبان أوي كدة يخليك تعمل في نفسك كدة !!! فصرخت بحرقة ...البابا مااااااااا... البابا راح السماء ....فقالوا الأثنين في نفس واحد ... ربنا يرحمه !! وشد حيلك ، ومتعملش في نفسك كدة!!؟؟؟؟؟
ماتعملش في نفسك كدة !!!؟؟؟ إزاي ,,,كًيف,,, ورحل عن عالمنا البابا شنودة !!! وما أدراكم مًن هو" البابا شنودة" ,,,حبيبنا وراعينا ومصدر أماننا , ورئيسنا ومصدر سلامنا وبهجتنا وأمانا علي الأرض بعد ربنا وإلهنا الصالح يسوع المسيح ، البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث ، بابا الأسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقيسة ، وخليفة القديس مارمرقس كاروز الديار المصرية 
 أبكوا يا بنات ، إحزنوا يا رجال ,دُقي يا أجراس ، أعلنوا الحداد ، إبكوا يا مصريين ،  إبكي يااااااااااااا مصر
 حبيبك وحبيبنا رحل عنا ،
 مع السلامة ، مع السلامة يا بابا شنودة
 عزائنا الوحيد أنك ذهبت عند حبيبك الأعظم ...المسيح 
 وصلني حالا من الفيس هذه الكلمات المعبرة
دموع عيونا قليلة عليك
وحزن العمر كله لا يكفيك
هتوحشنا ابتسامتك
وحنيتك وطيبتك
الوداع يا معلم الاجيال
... ... فراقك صعب وفوق الاحتمال
قلوبنا بتبكى قبل عيونا
والاحزان من فراقك سكنت بيوتنا
خلاص سبتنا وهتًعيد فالسما؟؟
طيب ازاى هنعيد احنا من غيرك هنا؟
الوداع يا اطيب اب
يا اوفا واحن قلب
عزانا الوحيد انك فالسما شفيع لينا
لأنك اكيد شايفنا وحاسس بينا
لكن من كل قلوبنا احنا حزانا على فراقك
ومافيش اى انسان يقدر يعوضنا عن غيابك
هتوحشنا...هتوحشنا
يا راعينا وابونا وحبيبنا
 النهارده 17/3/2012
17 تعنى البابا شنودة البطريرك ال17
3 تعنى البابا شنودة الثالث
12 انه واحد من تلاميذ المسيح
 البابا شنوده بيعزي ولاده وبيقولهم 
انا عارف غلاوتي في قلوبكم .. لكن مش عايزكم تزعلوا .. انا دلوقتي مرتاح في حضن رب المجد .. انا معاكم وهفضل جنبكم .. ربنا بيطمنكم على الكنيسه وبيقولكم متخافوش .. انا سافرت بس روحي مش هتفارقكم .. هاتقولولي مبروك السما ؟


----------



## SALVATION (18 مارس 2012)

هذا المحتوى من


​* حزب النور: نأمل أن تمر وفاة البابا على المسيحيين بسكينة وسلام*

الاحد,18 مارس , 2012 -00:25 00                

http://profile.live.com/badge?url=h...لطاقة-بـالشعب-تبحث-إعادة-تشغيل-1500-مصنع-مغلق





قال الدكتور عماد عبد الغفور، رئيس حزب النور، إن وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، حدث جلل ونأمل أن يمر على المسيحيين بمصر بسكينة وسلام.

وأضاف عبد الغفور، فى تصريح خاص لليوم السابع، نأمل أن يرزق المسيحيين القيادة الصالحة التي تسير على نهج التسامح والتراحم مع أبناء الوطن والتى تعمل على زيادة قوة الوحدة الداخلية والتوافق والتوائم خاصة خلال المرحلة الحساسة التى هى مفرق الطريق وعلامة فاصلة فى تاريخ مصر.​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

*الانبا باخوميوس ** قائم مقام البطريرك** في الفتره الانتقاليه
              الأحد, 18 مارس 2012 00:19        



                 رامي جان             







 









الانبا باخوميوس اسقف البحيره و( قائم مقام البطريرك) و هو الاكبر سنا عقب تنيح البابا شنوده 
و هو الذي سيحل مكانه حتي تتم الانتخابات خلال شهرين علي الاكثر    

وقد اصدر المشير طنطاوي امر بحداد لمده ثلاث ايام لكل اقباط مصر ليلقوا النظره الاخيره 
علي جثمان البابا شنوده الثالث*


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]du0QxlEAfmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zezza (18 مارس 2012)

نمت و صحيت لاقيت الخبر لسة موجود 
كنت عايزاه يبقى حلم سخيف بس دى ارادة ربنا 
خلاص يا حبيبى مش هشوف ضحكتك تانى !!! مش قادرة اصدق


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> نمت و صحيت لاقيت الخبر لسة موجود
> كنت عايزاه يبقى حلم سخيف بس دى ارادة ربنا
> خلاص يا حبيبى مش هشوف ضحكتك تانى !!! مش قادرة اصدق


لما قلولى قلتلهم انتو كدابين البابا كويس وانا قريت خبر انو بقى احسن


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

ملاك ارضي


----------



## أَمَة (18 مارس 2012)

"لتفرح السماويات و تبتهج الأرضيات، ​لأن الرب صنع عزاً بساعده و وطئ الموت بالموت و صار بكر الأموات، ​و أنقذنا من جوف الجحيم و منح العالم الرحمة العظمى."​ 
بكيت عندما قرأت خبر إنتقال قداسة البابا شنودة الحبيب الى الأمجاد العلوية على الرغم من فرح القيامة الممثل في كلمات ترنيمة القيامة أعلاه التي ترددت في ذهني وأنا أذرف دموع المحبة ...   
بكيت على الرغم من توقعاتي أن إنتقاله كان وشيكاً ...
 بكيت على الرغم من إيماني اليقين ان الموت هو الجسر الذي ينقل المؤمن من حياة فانية يبدأها 
بالبكاء منذ اللحظة التي ترى عيناه نور العالم الساقط 
ويقضيها بالألم والكفاح 
الى حياة لا تفنى ليس فيها وجع ولا حزن ولا تنهد بل فرح دائم برؤية نور المسيح الذي لا يغرُب ...
  بكيت على الرغم أن قداسته قد جاهد الجهاد الحسن وأكمل السعي وحفظ الإيمان 
وصار مستحقا لإكليل البر "الَّذِي يَهَبُهُ () ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الرَّبُّ الدَّيَّانُ الْعَادِلُ () لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورَهُ () " ​ 
 بكيت ولا ازال ابكي خصوصا عندما أقرأ كلمات اخوتي واخواتي التي يهتز لها روحي، 
ولا اخجل من بكائي فإن سيدي ومخلصي بكى على موت ليعازر على الرغم من أنه كان يعلم بموته: "لعازر حبيبنا قد نام،"
وعلى الرغم من أنه كان سيقيمه: "لكني أذهب لأوقظه" .​ 

قال القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم في عظةٍ له عن بكاء المسيح على ليعازر :​ 
"بكى الرب أيضًا من أجل لعازر نفسه الذي سيقيمه إلى الحياة، بلا شك لكي يسمح لنا بمثاله أن *نبكي على موتانا*، وإن كان لم يعطنا وصيته بذلك، هذا *مع إيماننا بأنهم يقومون إلى الحياة الحقيقية*. ليس اعتباطًا جاء في سفر الحكمة: "اسكب دموعًا على الميت، وأبدأ بالحزن كمن أصابه ضرر عظيم"، لكنه يكمل بعد قليل قائلاً: "ولتتعزى في حزنك، لأن بالحزن يحل الموت، وأسى القلب يبتلعالقوة" (جا 17:38، 19)."​ 
 قلبي معكم يا اخوتي واخواتي الأحباء في هذا المنتدى المبارك
 ومع جميع الأقباط في مصر وفي المهجر.
دموعي تمتزج مع دموعكم ليس حزنا على إنتقال قداسته بل حزنا على أنفسنا. 
إذ هيهات أن يكون لنا القامة الروحية التي كان يتمتع بها قداسته.​ 
لا أجد خاتمة لكلامي افضل من الذي قاله المبارك ايموندد: ​ 



aymonded قال:


> لا يوجد عندنا موت ولا حداد لمن أحبوا الرب وسلموا لهم حياتهم​
> فهم أحياء يمشون وسطنا رافيعن صلواتنا إلى عرش الرحمة
> لأننا كنيسة أحياء ولسنا كنيسة أموات
> +++
> ...


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]JhjQiZRlsl4&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

أصدر اللواء سراج الدين الروبى محافظ المنيا قرارا بتنكيس الأعلام على جميع المصالح الحكومية لمدة 3 أيام حدادًا على وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث.
وقال، إنه يحزن الابن أن يقدم العزاء فى الوالد الكريم ولكن عزائى الوحيد أنه هناك من أبناء مصر تلاميذ الفقيد ممن أرتشف من علمه وفكره سيحرص على استمرار المسيرة حتى يستمر العطاء والسلام على أرض المحبة.

الوفد الاليكترونية​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*فى الاسبوع الماضى كان ينتابنى الفزع كلما نبهنى الموبيل بوصول رسالة أخبارية
كنت مفزوع من وصول خبر انتقال سيدنا
ولكنى كنت متوقعه
والآن لا اعرف على من ابكى ؟؟؟
هل ابكى عليه ؟؟؟؟
لا .... 
فهو قد انهى زمن غربته وعاد بسلام لموطنه الأصلى منتصرا 
رافعا راية النصرة ...
أأبكى على نفسى ؟؟؟؟
ممكن 
فلازلت اسكن جسدا يطالبنى بما لا أريده ويحول بينى وبين ما أريده
أأبكى على مصر ...؟؟
نعم ...
فمصر تتعرى يوما بعد يوم ..
وتزداد ظلمتها يوما بعد يوم ..
وينهش لحمها الأوغاد أكثر فأكثر..
ويرحل عنها محبيها يوما بعد يوم..
فإلى متى يا رب ... 
إلى متى ستظل عبودية مصر ........
إلى متى ستظل مسبية للشيطان ......
فمتى ستحررها يا سيد ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]r-PI5QZnits&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2012)

كلمه في ودنك يا سيدنا
وانت بتدي مفتاح الكنيسه للمسيح
قوله يعجل بمجيئئه
الدنيا خلاص مبقش ليها طعم


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)

منبكيش ازاى يا سيدنا ؟!!
دة إحنا إتعلمنا منك معنى الحب والحنان 
إنت يا سيدنا نفسك بكيت كتير
خلينى نبكى ونبكى علشان فراقك صعب صعب قوى قوى قوى يا سيدنا
مع السلامة يا سيدنا
صليلنا نوصل زيك السما يا سيدنا

آمين


----------



## M a r i a m (18 مارس 2012)

* اخر رسالة كانت من ابويا الغالى وسيدى فى عظته الاخيرة

 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ( اللى تتكسف تعمله قدام الناس متعملوش قدام ربنا )
*


----------



## candy shop (18 مارس 2012)

*أساقفة المهجر: البابا شنودة حبيب العالم.. وسنحضر للمشاركة فى الجانزة*

*   الأحد، 18 مارس  2012 - 01:02*​*





                             البابا شنودة *
 
* جمال جرجس المزاحم*
* 

 *
* قال الأنبا كيرلس أسقف ميلانو بايطاليا   واحد أساقفة أقباط المهجر  لم أتوقع فى يوم من الأيام أن أقول كلمة عن   فراق قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث  بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة   المرقصية، مضيفا: فى تصريحات خاصة  لـ"اليوم السابع" أن قداسة البابا تنيح   بعد رصيد طويل من تقديم الكرازة فى  مصر وبلاد المهجر.*

* وأشار إلى أن البابا شنودة كان معلم معروف ومحبا للجميع رقيق المشاعر ولديه الكثير من البصمات فى كل عمل من أجل مصر. *

* بينما قال الأنبا ديفيد أسقف أمريكا، أعزى جميع المصريين، خاصة أن الخبر    كان صعب علينا جميعا و على كل المصريين داخل وخارج مصر، مشيراً إلى أنه    سيحضر الحضور قداس الجنازة. *

* فى حين قال الأنبا اباكير أسقف الدول الاسكندنافية والسويد، أقدم التعازى لكل المصريين والأقباط فى نياحة البابا شنودة. *

* وأضاف لقد رحل عن عالمنا اليوم البابا الأنبا شنودة البطريرك رقم 117 بين    بطاركة الكرازة المرقصية وأحد أعظم الشخصيات المصرية فى زماننا. *

* فى حين أصدر الدكتور شيتوى عبد الله رئيس الهيئة القبطية السويدية برقية    عزاء باسم أقباط المهجر بالسويد يعزى فيها الكنيسة القبطية وكل المصريين فى    وفاة البابا شنودة. *


* اليوم السابع* 
​


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2012)

البابا انتقل للسما .. بس "ربنا موجود"
 حاسين بخنقة .. بس "مسيرها تنتهي"
 قلقانين من اللي جاي بس "كله للخير"


----------



## M a r i a m (18 مارس 2012)

طلبت طيلة العمر انطلاقا للروح ,, واسباحا لها فى الذات الالهيه 
 صمت كثيرا كى بالعانى تسمع صوت الله 
 عانيت كثيرا وبكل جهدك ان تقيم حوارات معه 
 فها الان لك كل الفرص ان تحكى وتتحاكى معه وجها لوجه 
 هنيئا لك المعرفه الكامله والغوص فى اغوار لا يمكن استقصائها​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*أنهى أعضاء المجمع المقدس وأعضاء المجلس الملى اجتماعهم المنعقد ظهر اليوم، وخرج أساقفة الكنيسة بعد مناقشات حول الترتيبات النهائية لإجراء مراسم الصلاة.

وقال الأنبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادى إن الاجتماع لم يتطرق لأى أمور سوى الأمور الخاصة بشأن الترتيبات والتنظيم لمراسم الصلاة والجنازة فقط، مضيفا بأن المجمع سوف يصدر بيانا رسميا بعد قليل بتفاصيل المراسم، حيث سيتم الإعلان عن موعد الجنازة الرسمية يوم الثلاثاء فى الحادية عشر صباحا.

وأشار إلى أن المجمع ناقش عملية استقبال الوفود والقيادات الرسمية وكيفية نقل جسد البابا إلى دير الأنبا بيشوى، حسب وصيته وينتظر الإعلاميين والصحفيين لقراءة البيان الرسمى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*تزايدت حالات الإغماء بين حشود الأقباط المتجمهرين أمام الكاتدرائية المرقسية، لإلقاء نظرة الوداع الأخيرة على جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، فى الوقت الذى لا تزال فيه الكنيسة مغلقة، لحين انتهاء اجتماع "المجمع المقدس".

وأمام تزايد أعداد الأقباط المتجمهرين فى محيط الكاتدرائية، تدخلت مجموعة من أفراد الجيش لتنظيم صفوف الأقباط*


----------



## zezza (18 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة انا لسة راجعة من الكاتدرائية حالا 
المكان زحمة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
اللى يحب يروح ينسى حاجة اسمها عربية روحوا مواصلات 
اللى هياخد مترو من شبرا او رمسيس او الجيزة ينزل غمرة و يتمشى شوية ..بلاش محطة الدمرداش
الدمرداش زحمة مووووووووت من اول باب المترو الطريق واقف 
الكوبرى اللى بينزل الكاتدرائية للباب الرئيسى اتقفل و بقى مشاة بس و الناس زحمت فيه و بقى مليان هو كمان 
الكشافة موجودة بس مش ليها تاثير طبعا وسط الالاف دى 
انا رحت و ماكانش ليا نصيب حتى اقرب ناحية الباب 
الدخول تقريبا مستحيل 
هحاول انزل تانى بكرة بس من 6 الصبح ممكت الحق مكان و اخد بركة


----------



## ميرنا (18 مارس 2012)

قولو انى الكلام دا بيحصل علشان حد غير البابا 
البابا مينفعش يسيبنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*تنعى شبكة المدافعين عن حقوق الإنسان لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان "حياة" ببالغ الحزن والأسى وفاة البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى وافته المنية مساء أمس، وتتقدم بخالص التعازى للمصريين والمصريات من المسيحيين وأن يتماسك الإخوة الأقباط أمام الحزن الكبير بفقد البابا شنودة.

وقالت شبكة المدافعين عن حقوق الإنسان لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان "حياة" فى بيان أصدرته اليوم، الأحد، إن وفاة البابا خسارة كبيرة للوطنيين والمخلصين لقضايا أوطانهم، لأن البابا شنودة عاش حياته رمزا وطنيا ومصريا خالصا، منتميا لتراب مصر صنعته الأيام من رقائق الحضارات المصرية الإنسانية دون استثناء.

وعددت الشبكة جوانب من مواقف البابا شنودة التى لا تنسى فى حمله لمشاعر طيبة وفياضة لرجال الدين ورموزه المسلمين والمسيحيين وحنانه الفياض مع الأقباط خلال عظاته الأسبوعية، وتعامله بتعقل شديد مع الأصوات داخل الكنيسة التى تعترض على بعض قراراته، وتعاونه مع المؤسسات الدينية للحفاظ على الوطن فى الأوقات الصعبة وتماسكه أمامها، واهتمامه بكنائس المهجر، ودعوته للأقباط فى الخارج بالتروى والتعقل عند تناول قضايا الأقباط داخل مصر، وحرصه على الحل السلمى البسيط فى المشكلات، ورفضه مواجهة العنف بالعنف للقضاء على الفتنة الطائفية، وتقديمه خدمة جليلة للقضية الفلسطينية.

ووصفته شبكة المدافعين عن حقوق الانسان لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان "حياة" بالرجل الذى يصعب تكراره بعد أن عاش حياته فى خدمة المصريين وحمل هموم الوطن برؤية وحكمة ووطنية جديرة بالاحترام والتقدير.

وقالت شبكة المدافعين عن حقوق الإنسان لمؤسسة عالم جديد للتنمية وحقوق الإنسان "حياة" فى بيان لها أن رحيل البابا يعد خسارة كبيرة لجميع المصريين لأنه أدى دورا رائعا فى حماية مصر من الصراعات الداخلية بسسب تصرفات النظام السابق فى إشعال المشاكل والفتن، ودعت أن يعوض الله مصرعن فقده، وطالبت البابا الجديد بإكمال مسيرة البابا شنودة فى الحفاظ على الوطن ووحدة الشعب المصرى*


----------



## بإسلامي افتخر (18 مارس 2012)

لله ما اخذ ولله ما اعطى وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون البقاء لله


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*المجمع المقدس يقرر قيام الأنبا باخميوس أسقف البحيرة بمهام قائم مقام البطريرك لحين تجليس البطريرك الـ 118*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*مليونية لتوديع راعينا الصالح

أحتشد مئات الآلاف من الأقباط داخل الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية وخارجها، ظهر اليوم الأحد، لإلقاء نظرة الوداع الأخيرة على جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة، بابا الإسكندرية، وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى توفى أمس. 

وأصيب محيط الكاتدرائية بحالة من الشلل المرورى، فيما تدخل رجال الأمن والجيش لمحاولة تنظيم الحشود، خاصة بعدما وقعت حالات إغماء نتيجة الزحام الشديد.

وقال عدد من الأقباط لـ"اليوم السابع"، إنهم لم يتمكنوا من دخول الكاتدرائية لإلقاء نظرة الوداع على جثمان قداسة البابا، وذلك بالتزامن مع اجتماع "المجمع المقدس" لبحث ترتيب إجراءات الدفن والقداس الجنائزى.​

[YOUTUBE]Y_edAzO4uCw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

* 
قد شعر البابا شنودة أن حالنا يستدعي صلاة قريبة جدا من الآب السماوي .. فذهب بنفسه ليشفع لنا أمام الله


*


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2012)

ترانيم كتير عيشتها معاك يا ابويا 
[YOUTUBE]3ShyshNP-KQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]H5l3Z3UMmY8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2w0urEaf2ck[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]aOKYxKah1yc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]2hc9inoN9Xc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*مش عارف كل ال أحداث المهمة بتحصل وانا بره مصر *
*ياريتني كنت هناك *


*ملمتش عليك ولا مرة في حياتك .... وحتي في أنتقالك مش عارف برده *
*أشوفك قريب ... لو ربنا أراد*​


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*ﺍﻷﺭﺽ ﺧﺴﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺣﻜﻤﺔ ﺳﻠﻴﻤﺎﻥ ..
ﻭ ﺻﺒﺮ ﺃﻳﻮﺏ .. ﻭ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺇﻳﻠﻴﺎ ... ﻭﺭﻗﺔ ﺩﺍﻭﺩ*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2012)

سيدنا هايفضل معانا بروحه الطاهره
وعمره ما هايسبنا ودايما هايصلي ويشفع فينا
امام عرش النعمه

الارض خسرت والسماء ربحت قديس عظيم


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

*المرة الوحيدة اللى بكى فيها البابا شنودة !!
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ... .
 .
 .*

*
 عزل من الكرسى ولم يبكى ....
 حدد اقامة ولم يبكى ....
 مرض ولم يبكى ....
 شتم واهين ولم يبكى ....*

*
 ولكنة بكى عندما قتلوا اولاده*

*
 لهذا أحبناك وسنظل نذكرك ماطال الزمان*


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

*كان حوار مع الله دلوقتي لقاء مع الله ..
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*نعى نادى القضاة برئاسة المستشار أحمد الزند، ببالغ الحزن والأسى قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، مؤكدا أنه برحيله تكون مصر بأسرها قد فقدت قيادة دينية ووطنية مستنيرة لها مواقفها المشهودة فى خدمة الوطن والحفاظ على وحدته وسلامته.

وقال نادى القضاة فى بيان له اليوم، إن شخصية قداسة البابا شنودة اتسمت بعمق النظر والتسامح والمودة، وكان علما من أعلام مصر وعشق ترابها وحرص على أن يزود عنها بكل ما أوتى من قوة، وكان حب الوطن متعمقا بداخله.

وأوضح نادى القضاة فى بيانه أن قلوب المصريين جميعا انفطرت حزنا وألما برحيل البابا شنودة لغيابه عن الساحة فى هذه الظروف الدقيقة التى تمر بها مصر، والتى تكون فيها البلاد فى أشد الحاجة إلى حكمته وكياسته وتضحياته الجسام.

وأشار البيان إلى أنه فى خضم الحزن العميق الذى ينتاب الجميع يتقدم رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة إلى الشعب المصرى عامة والإخوة الأقباط خاصة وأسرة الفقيد الراحل بخالص العزاء والمواساة، مؤكدا أن تكريم قداسته إنما يكون بالمحافظة على مبتدئه والسير على نهجهفى احتواء مل ما يعكر صفو هذا الوطن، مشددا على ضرورة أن يعمل الجميع على إعلاء شأن وطننا الذى قال عنه الراحل الكريم "إنه وطننا يعيش فينا قبل أن نعيش فيه".*


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*لن تفيك الكلمات ... يكفيني فقط أن أقول حداد*​


----------



## zezza (18 مارس 2012)

رجاء محبة اى واحد ناوى يروح على الكاتدرائية او سمع ان فى حد رايح يا ريت بلاش 
الزحمة هناك فظيعة جداااااااااااا و الناس جوة بتصرخ 
اخويا اتصل بينا من هناك و بيقول ان فى اتنين ماتوا قدامه من الزحمة 
ربنا يستر


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> رجاء محبة اى واحد ناوى يروح على الكاتدرائية او سمع ان فى حد رايح يا ريت بلاش
> الزحمة هناك فظيعة جداااااااااااا و الناس جوة بتصرخ
> اخويا اتصل بينا من هناك و بيقول ان فى اتنين ماتوا قدامه من الزحمة
> ربنا يستر




انا كنت موجود هناك امبارح مكنتش الزحمه وصلت للمرحله دى

بس عايز اروح بكره .. ​


----------



## sparrow (18 مارس 2012)

ياريت فعلا محدش يروح انا روحت ورجعت بمعجزة الزحمه مش طبيعيه ومحدش اصلا بيدخل باب الكاتدرائيه مقفول انا وصلت للباب بعد معاناه وبردو مدخلتش الباب تقريبا مش بيتفتح
كمان الناس مستفزة رايحين باطفال وبعيال صغيرة وشايفين الزحمه وبردو مستمرين والاطفال فطسانه منهم علي الاقل الي عاوز يروح مش لازم الاطفال معاه 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

> ياريت  فعلا محدش يروح انا روحت ورجعت بمعجزة الزحمه مش طبيعيه ومحدش اصلا بيدخل  باب الكاتدرائيه مقفول انا وصلت للباب بعد معاناه وبردو مدخلتش الباب  تقريبا مش بيتفتح
> كمان الناس مستفزة رايحين باطفال وبعيال صغيرة وشايفين الزحمه وبردو  مستمرين والاطفال فطسانه منهم علي الاقل الي عاوز يروح مش لازم الاطفال  معاه
> ربنا يرحمنا


كان فى مشروع انى اروح بس للاسف كله قالى كده 

زحمة ومش هتعرفى تبصى عليه اصلا 

والموضوع وقف


----------



## zezza (18 مارس 2012)

بلاش فعلا حد يروح 
الناس بتصوت هناك اتزنقوا لا عارفين يطلعوا و يرجعوا و اللى بيقع بيتاخد تحت الرجلين 
ربنا يستر بجد ..صلواتك يا سيدنا


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (18 مارس 2012)

"توجد صلاة بلا ألفاظ .. بلا كلمات ... خفق القلب صلاة .... دمعة العين صلاة ..... الإحساس بوجود الله صلاة"
انها من اجمل الكلمات  التي قرأتها و تركت اثرا كبيرا في قلبي

هو باقي فينا ما دمنا نحمل كلماته في قلوبنا


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (18 مارس 2012)

" إننا أحيانا لا نشكر لأننا نحسب الخير الذى نحن فيه أمرا عاديا لا يحتاج إلى شكر خيرات كثيرة أنت فيها ولا تشكر عليها كالصحة والستر لأنك تحسبها أمورا عادية ولكن المحرومين منها يشعرون بقيمتها وإن حصلوا عليها يشكرون من العمق "

كلما عبرت من خلال كلماته ازداد اعجابي بالروحانية الصادقة النافذة من بوابة الصدق الخالص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2012)

*انا لسه جاي من هناك *
*في 5 ساعات متحركتش اكتير من 20 متر *
*وبعد ما  نطيت من علي السور *
*لقيت الناس اللي جوه مش عارفه تتنفس*
*ومشيت لما واحد صاحبي تعب اخدته وروحت *
*يا ريت محدش يروح انهارده خالص *
​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

أول صور لمدفن لسان العطر "البابا شنودة" بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون











​


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (18 مارس 2012)

نحن في زمن يتهم الباحث عن الحب بانه ليس منطقى و لا عقلاني
فنجد روحا ملكوتية تحمل حبا حقيقيا يفيض بكلمات من وحي روحاني
تمس قلوبنا و تشع فيها أملا و حياة في مناخ أفضل ووسط اناس عرفوا الله

لا يسعني الا تقديم كل حبى و اعزازي لروحه الخالده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 مارس 2012)

مصطفى 1971 قال:


> نحن في زمن يتهم الباحث عن الحب بانه ليس منطقى و لا عقلاني
> فنجد روحا ملكوتية تحمل حبا حقيقيا يفيض بكلمات من وحي روحاني
> تمس قلوبنا و تشع فيها أملا و حياة في مناخ أفضل ووسط اناس عرفوا الله
> 
> لا يسعني الا تقديم كل حبى و اعزازي لروحه الخالده


*جميل يامصطفى ...ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Twin (18 مارس 2012)

*كلمات تذكرتها فذاد بكائي *

*



*

*أشكركم جميعاً يا أخوتي وأحبائي !*

*ولست الأن أنا موجوداً معكم ... *
*أنما أنتم ... أنتم في قلبي في أستمرار *

*لقد عشتُ زماني كله في قلوبكم .... ما زلت أعيش *

*وعندما ذهبت ... أخذتكم جميعاً في قلبي وفي فكري*
*من أجلكم أنا هنا ... ومن أجلكم أنا أذهب الي هناك*
*أخذتكم في قلبي وفي فكري أنتم ... وألالمكم ومشاكلم ... لأعرضها علي الله*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 مارس 2012)

*بنودعك يا غالى وبنودع معاك حاجات حلوه كتير
 لمة العيله حواليك احساسنا بالامان ف عز الخطر
 صلاتك لينا وقت الشده حكمتك اللى كنا بنتعلمها منك
 احنا بنبكى حالنا من بعدك بنبكى فراقك اللى كوانا من اول لحظة بنبكى لاحساسنا باليتم بعد ما راح الضهر والسند
 لكن عزانا الوحيد انك روحت للمكان اللى يليق بقداستك يا سيدنا
 صلى لاجلنا يا غالى
 هتوحشناااااا...لا انت فعلا وحشتنا ...*


----------



## عمادفايز (18 مارس 2012)

*عزائنا الوحيد يا ابى انك فى المكان الذى اشتهيت ان تكون فية. لقد تحملتنا كثيرا وحملت مسئوليتنا وهمومنا ولم تشكو يوما ولم نشعر بك ولا بتعب محبتك ان الاوان ان ترتاح فى النعيم الابدى وان ندفع ثمن فراقك الم ودموع.
طلب اخير يا ابى هو ان تذكرنا امام عرش النعمة​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 مارس 2012)

*+

أبي .. 

لا يوجد في العالم كله من يستطيع ان يشعر ويفهم جيداً مشاعري الان , ربما يتألم أكثر مني . ولكن لا يستطيع ان يفهم مشاعري كما انني لا استطيع ان افهم مشاعره .. ابي الذي اعشقه حتى النخاع .. افتقدك بشدة .. حزين بشده .. ممزق بشده .. متألم و لا اشعر بشيء ! .. استنفذت كل طاقتي في التماسك .. عزيني لمجد المسيح ارجوك*


----------



## چاكس (18 مارس 2012)

*خسر العالم حقا رجل حكيم و عاقل مثل هذا الرجل البابا شنوده ، خالص عزائى لأخوتى المسيحين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*المشير طنطاوى والفريق سامى عنان بالكتدرائية الآن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*بعث الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد برقية تعزية إلى المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، فى وفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية. وذكرت وكالة الأنباء السورية أن الأسد أعرب فى البرقية باسم الشعب السورى واسمه عن صادق التعازى وخالص المواساة للمشير طنطاوى وللشعب المصرى بوفاة قداسة البابا.

واعتبر الأسد أن قداسة البابا شنودة ترك بصمة راسخة فى الحياة الإنسانية والوطنية فى مصر والعالم، وكان مثالا لرجال الدين الذين تميزوا بالانفتاح والحكمة والتفانى فى حب الوطن والدفاع عن الحق والعدالة وقضايا الأمة العربية ونشر المحبة وقيم الحوار والتسامح.*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2012)

ابي الغالي لقد كانت حياتك لنا اعظم مثال
عشت كما عاش المسيح وسلكت كما اوصي الكتاب المقدس
اصبحت حياتك كشجره مثمرة
انت الجذر ونحن الفروع نتغذي منك ونعيش بصلواتك لاجلنا
رحلت وكانك تركت لنا هنا حياتك كي نسلك مثالا حيا
كي نسلك مثلك حتي متي جاء الديان العادل
وجدنا في انتظاره ومستعدين للقاء مثلما كنت انت دائما مستعد
لتلك اللحظه المفرحه لك لانك اصبحت مع حبيبك يسوع المسيح
والمؤلمه لنا لانك تركتنا نحن اولادك في ذا الوقت
ولكن مازال بداخلنا رجاء انه سيأتي يوماً ولعله يكون قريبا
ونستمتع باللقاء نحن ايضا معك في السماء
فاذكرنا امام عرش النعمه واشفع عنا
امين


----------



## Rosetta (18 مارس 2012)

*الملك يعزي بوفاة البابا شنودة   *





              خبرني- أجرى جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني اتصالا هاتفيا مع سيادة المشير محمد حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة المصرية اعرب فيه عن اصدق مشاعر التعزية والمواساة بوفاة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذي عمل بإخلاص من أجل ترسيخ القيم النبيلة للكنيسة القبطية.
    	وكان جلالة الملك بعث برقية تعزية الى المشير طنطاوي بوفاة البابا شنودة قال فيها "إننا إذ نفتقد برحيل قداسته شخصية مؤثرة وصاحب رؤية ثاقبة، لنستذكر دوره التاريخي وحياته التي كرسها لدعم قيم التسامح والحوار وتعزيز حقوق الإنسان والدفاع عن السلام والحرية والمحبة، والتقريب بين أتباع الديانات السماوية، والدفاع عن قضايا أمته". وأعرب جلالة الملك، باسمه وباسم شعب المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وحكومتها، عن أصدق مشاعر التعزية والمواساة بهذا المصاب الأليم، سائلا الله العلي القدير، أن يلهم المشير طنطاوي وذوي الفقيد، جميل الصبر وحسن العزاء، ويجنب الشعب المصري الشقيق كل مكروه. 	
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2012)

*بيان المجمع المقدس

 يعلن المجمع المقدس للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
 نظرا للأزدحام الشديد بالكاتدرائية
 الذي وصل الي حاليا الي حد الخطورة الشديده
 ... وذلك لإلقاء نظرة الوداع لجثمان ابينا الطوبابي مثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
 وحرصا علي سلامة الجميع قد تقرر اغلاق كل ابواب الكاتدرائية من الأن وحتي  صلاة الجناز يوم الثلاثاء في تمام الحادية صباحا يوم 20 مارس
 وسوف تقوم جميع القنوات التليفزيونيه المسيحيه وغيرها ببث مباشر للجثمان المقدس علي كرسي مارمرقص الرسول والرب مع جميعكم*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> أول صور لمدفن لسان العطر "البابا شنودة" بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مكان جميل
بس سيدنا يستاهل افخم من كدة
ربنا ينيح نفسك يا ابي الحبيب
اذكرني امام عرش النعمة


----------



## سمراءءء (18 مارس 2012)

*تعزيياتي لاخوتي برحيل الاب الغالي البابا شنوده التالي*

*​**دمع القلب قبل دمع العين ابكيك يا حبيب الملاييين  باقسى فاجه حللت على اهلي واصدقائي واخوتي المصريين  وبعد إسبوع من نياحة قديسنا وشفيعنا في السماء قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس 

يرحل عن عالمنا حبيبي وحبيب المسيح وحبيب شعبه وحبيب الكنيسة وحبيب الملايين قداسة البابا الغالي البابا شنودة الثالث .
اقدم ليكم احر التعازي وقلبي معكم  ربنا يرحمه .

دموع عيونا قليلة عليك
 وحزن العمر كله لا يكفيك
 هتوحشنا ابتسامتك
 وحنيتك وطيبتك
 الوداع يا معلم الاجيال
 ... ... فراقك صعب وفوق الاحتمال
 قلوبنا بتبكى قبل عيونا
 والاحزان من فراقك سكنت بيوتنا
 خلاص سبتنا وهتًعيد فالسما؟؟
 طيب ازاى هنعيد احنا من غيرك هنا؟
 الوداع يا اطيب اب
 يا اوفا واحن قلب
 عزانا الوحيد انك فالسما شفيع لينا
 لأنك اكيد شايفنا وحاسس بينا
 لكن من كل قلوبنا احنا حزانا على فراقك
 ومافيش اى انسان يقدر يعوضنا عن غيابك
 هتوحشنا...هتوحشنا
 يا راعينا وابونا وحبيبنا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (18 مارس 2012)

* لأول مرة يا سيدنا تدينا محاضرة صامتة*


*  بس بجد أكتر محاضرة هزت كياننا كلنا *


*  صعبــــــــة اووووووووووووى المحاضرة المرة دى*​ 


​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

*قال الأنبا موسى أسقف الشباب إن الكنيسة تجرى استعداداتها لإقامة مراسم الصلاة الثلاثاء المقبل، نافيا ما تردد حول تغيير أو تعديل لائحة انتخاب البابا، وأكد أن الانتخابات ستتم طبقا لهذه اللائحة.

وأشار الأنبا موسى إلى أن البابا شنودة لم يوص قبل رحيله سوى بدفنه بدير الأنبا بيشوى بوادى النطرون، مشيرا إلى أن جميع مقتنيات البابا وما يخصه من أوراق أو أى أشياء أخرى تم وضعها فى صندوق وتشميعه حتى انتخاب البطريرك الجديد، ووقتها سيتم فتح الصندوق وفحص المقتنيات بحضور لجنة كنسية برئاسة البطريرك.

وأكد الأنبا موسى أن عملية تنظيم مراسم الصلاة يجرى الآن ترتيبها مع كافة أجهزة الدولة، لاستقبال الوفود التى ستصل لحضور القداس الجنائزى يوم الثلاثاء.

من جانب آخر، حثت الكنيسة جميع الأقباط الوافدين إلى الكاتدرائية بألا يتم حضور الأطفال معهم أو مرضى القلب أو مصابى الضغط حتى لا يتعرضوا لأى مضاعفات أو أخطار نتيجة الزحام الشديد، فيما ينتظر الأقباط والإعلاميون حتى الآن صدور بيان رسمى من المجمع المقدس.*

*



*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

​ *الانبأ يؤانس 
*
يوجد سوء تنظيم غير عادى وأعداد رهيبه نرجو من الجميع عدم الذهاب اليوم والتزام النظام عند الحضور وذلك لوقوع حالات وفاة وأختناقات


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

برغم كل الحزن الذي يملأ قلبي بفراق أبي وسندي ومعلمي والذي علمني كيف أنطق بكلمة الحق وأدفع ثمناً قد يكون باهظاً من أجل الموقف ... إلا إني واثق أن الله قادر أن يعزينا بقامة روحية تماثل هذا الرجل العظيم .. كذلك يملأ قلبي كل إطمئنان من جهة مستقبل الكنيسة .. وثقتي هذه مستمدة من وعود الرب نفسه .. فحجر الزاوية في الكنيسة هو شخص المسيح له المجد وهو كائن ثابت لا يتغير ولا يموت .. أرفض تماماً نغمة الحزن الي...ائس التي أسمعها من أفواه البعض فهذه النغمة اليائسة علاوة على كونها ضد الإيمان الحي بأبوة المسيح له المجد للكنيسة ورعايته لها فهي تحمل إهانة بالغة لشخص مثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث الذي إستطاع خلال أربعون عاماً تأسيس كيان مؤسسي لا يمكن أن يهتز برحيل مؤسسه .. رسالتي لكل من يحب قداسة البابا شنودة ألا يفقد رجاؤه في شخص المسيح له المجد ولا ننسى جميعاً كلمات قداسته ربنا موجود وكله للخير وشاكرين في كل حين وعلى كل شئ ... ولنطلب جميعاً من أجل سلام الكنيسة وأن يعطي الله لها راعياً حسب قلبه


----------



## coptic eagle (18 مارس 2012)

* لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني ذاهب إلي بيت أبي " 
" يو 14 :28"*











http://www.freecopts.net/forum/showthread.php?t=45705&page=2


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

*قال احد الأباء الكهنة أن قداسة البابا تنيح يوم 17 /3 / 2012

 17 توفى فى الساعة الخامسة التى توازى الساعة الـ 17 

وفى شهر 3 لأنة البابا شنودة الثالث

 وفى 2012 لأنه تلميذ من تلاميذ للسيد المسيح الاثني عشر
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*تسببت حالة الزحام داخل مقر الكاتدرائية إلى وقوع ما لا يقل عن 50 مصاباً ما بين اختناق وكدمات وكسور، فيما ارتفعت حالات الوفاة إلى أربعة بعد وفاة أحد الأشخاص يرتدى جلبابا، كما تواصلت البلاغات على المقر بتزايد عدد المفقودين من الأطفال وسط الزحام، ووصل عددهم إلى 5 أطفال، وقامت هيئة الإذاعة بالمقر من خلال الشرفة الرئيسية بتكرار أسماء المفقودين، منهم شقيقتان من أسيوط.

خرج الأنبا بيمن أسقف قوص ونقادة لمخاطبة آلاف الأقباط المحتشدين أمام المقر البابوى، وحثهم على ضرورة مغادرة الكاتدرائية استجابة لقرار المجمع المقدس بغلق أبواب الكاتدرائية بدءاً من اليوم وحتى موعد صلاة القداس الجنائزى يوم الثلاثاء.

وقام الأنبا بيمن بإذاعة بيان المجمع المقدس مرة أخرى، بأن الزحام الشديد أدى لمخاطر كبيرة على الوافدين، وطالب بيمن الجميع بالطاعة من أجل الحفاظ على نظام العمل، والتجهيز لمراسم الصلاة، وحثهم على الاستجابة للمغادرة من أجل حب البابا شنودة الثالث.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 مارس 2012)

*







































































































*

​
*

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 مارس 2012)

*يا جماعة كله دلوقتي يقفل بابه ويرفع صلاة عن اي شئ عايزه و عن ضعفاتنا

روحه بترفرف علينا و ربنا اداله دلوقتى انه يجمع طلبات شعبه علشان ينظر فبها و مش هايردها ابدا، اللى عايز ربنا يشفيه و اللى عايز عيل و خلفة و اللى عايز نجاح او شغل واللى عايز فرح او حل لمشكلة فى حياته، اى حاجة روحوا اطلبوها، و الاهم ماننساش نطلب ملكوت الله و يمتعنا زى البابا حبيبه برؤيا
 مبعوته عالميل من موقع ابونا داود لمعى
*​


----------



## oesi no (18 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]H-SbPKE2boc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)




----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*صمت الصوت الذى كان يطفئ غضب الأقباط

والآنفجار القبطى صار فى باديا فى الأفق

وستدخل مصر مرحلة جديدة برحيل راعينا 

مرحلة دموية .... لن يستطيع أحد إيقافها​​*


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مارس 2012)

*دموع واحزان البابا شنودة*

[YOUTUBE]tGGeSTGUoiU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## zezza (18 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صمت الصوت الذى كان يطفئ غضب الأقباط
> 
> والآنفجار القبطى صار فى باديا فى الأفق
> 
> ...



ليه يا استاذى النظرة التشاؤمية دى !!
المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة و هو حافظها و هو اللى قادر يعوضها بالى زى قداسة البابا فى الحكمة و حسن التدبير 
زى ما عوض الكنيسة عن البابا كيرلس بالبابا شنودة قادر يعوضنا خير بخليفة البابا شنودة  اللى جاى 
انا اسفة بس فين الرجاء !!


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> ليه يا استاذى النظرة التشاؤمية دى !!
> المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة و هو حافظها و هو اللى قادر يعوضها بالى زى قداسة البابا فى الحكمة و حسن التدبير
> زى ما عوض الكنيسة عن البابا كيرلس بالبابا شنودة قادر يعوضنا خير بخليفة البابا شنودة  اللى جاى
> انا اسفة بس فين الرجاء !!



*هل دخول الكنيسة لعصر استشهاد نظرة تشاؤمية ؟؟؟
هل جهر المسيحيين بعقيدتهم واستشهادهم فى سبيل ذلك نظرة تشاؤمية
لقد صبر الرب على مصر كثيرا 
وحان الوقت الآن لخروجها من براثن إبليس
وهذا لن يتأتى إلا بإعلان إيماننا جهارا *


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

*صدق المشير محمد حسين طنطاوى، رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقوات المسلحة، على نقل جثمان قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الراحل، إلى وادى النطرون عقب انتهاء مراسم توديعه، وذلك بطائرة عسكرية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6cv_hG6Vsnw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

الفيديو دة يبكى الحجر .. فظيييع


[YOUTUBE]-7v2FaLCz_0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## وردة الامارات (18 مارس 2012)

اعزي الاقباط و حتى المسلمين وكل شرفاء العالم في وفاة بابا شنودة 

الله يرحمه بواسع رحمته


----------



## marcelino (18 مارس 2012)

*مما ذكرته صحيفة "يديعوت احرونوت" الاسرائيلية فى تعليقها على انتقال  البابا شنودة الثالث :

 شنودة المناهض لإسرائيل والذي برز في معارضته لاتفاق السلام معها إلى جانب  رفضه لزيارة الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات إلي إسرائيل في عام 1977 بالإضافة  إلي رفضه زيارة الأقباط إلى القدس، كان زعيمًا ذو كاريزمة معروفًا بالنكته  والشعر، كما أنه يعد واحدًا من الزعماء في الشرق الأوسط. ومعروف عنه الحكمة ..*


​ ده كلام اليهود .. !!
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 مارس 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *صمت الصوت الذى كان يطفئ غضب الأقباط
> 
> والآنفجار القبطى صار فى باديا فى الأفق
> 
> ...



*+*

ابي الحبيب 

الرب يعزيك و يعزيني و يعزي العالم كله .. اسمح لي يا ابي ان اقول لك  .. لو كان الله لا يريد ان يطفيء القديس البابا شنودة غضب الاقباط .. لما كان قد سمح له بالتأثير عليهم .. فكيف يترك الله الملايين في يد إنسان واحد .. فهل كان البابا يفعل  ما لا يريده الله ؟ سامحني يا أبي و لكني لا اظن ذلك .. ثم هل الاقباط يا أبي كانت ارادتهم اعلان ايمانهم ؟ ام اعلان سلاحهم ؟ انا اعلم انهم ليس لديهم سلاح ولكن المقصود من العبارة هو ان الاقباط في كل ثوراتهم - او اغلبها -لم يكن هدفهم هو اعلان ايمانهم . بل كان  محاولة نيل حقوقهم ولو بالقوة .. و البابا بما انه لم يكن هناك ( دكر ) واحد كان يستطيع ان يتعامل مع القوى السياسية و الحكومة .. كان مضطراً ان يتدخل .. و بصفته اب روحي .. كان يتدخل  بهذه الصفه .. بصفته أب روحي .. سامحني أبي .. لا ولن اقصد ان اضايقك بكلامي .. ولكني أردت أن اعبر لك و انت الاب الغالي الي قلبي .. برأيي .. 

سلاماً لروحك .. الرب يعزينا و يعطينا نعمة و فرح فيه


----------



## تيمو (18 مارس 2012)

لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً ..

تعزياتي الحارة لكل أقباط مصر ...

أتمنى أن يأتي شخص ويكون بنفس حكمة وهدوء البابا شنودة الذي كانت له مواقف وطنية مشرّفة ، حمى مصر من نار الفتنة ، ورفض معاهدة السلام ..

هذا الرجل يستحق أن يكون رمز وطني بجعله السفينة تسير بهدوء وسط العاصفة ..

ربنا يحمي مصر وشعب مصر من القادم


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

تم تكليف الانبا باخوميوس بعمل ذلك المدفن من حوالى شهرين بامر شخصى من  البابا المعظم وقد تم الاتنهاء من العمل فى المدفن منذ ثلاث ايام فقط  ....... البابا كان عارف انة هيسافر للسما ربنا ينفعنا بصلواتة اذكرنا امام  عرش النعمة ..... البابا سيتم دفنة بهذة المقبرة يوم الثلاثاء 20 \ 3 \  2012


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

*صورة اتفرجوا يا عالم حب سيدنا عندنا قد ايه* 
​ 
*صورة اتفرجوا يا عالم حب سيدنا عندنا قد ايه*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

يوم الأربعاء عيد الأم ..... و لأول مره سيدنا هيشوف أمه... لأنها توفيت بعد ميلاده بثلاثه أيام ياترى هيبوس ايديها ولا هى اللى هتبوس ايده !!!!!


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

*يوم  17 الكنيسة كانت في إيدين المسيح بصلوات البابا شنودة..
 يوم 18 الكنيسة في إيدين المسيح بشفاعة البابا شنودة.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

*كاريكاتير احمد دياب حيث يصف سيدنا بملاك رحل عن هذا العالم*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

حاولت ربة منزل قبطية، مقيمة بمساكن هيئة قناة، بمدينة الإسماعيلية، الانتحار، بتناولها كمية كبيرة من الأقراص، مختلفة الأنواع، حزنًا على وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.
 انتقلت سيارات الإسعاف والشرطة لمسكن ربة المنزل فور الإبلاغ بالواقعة، وتم نقلها إلى مستشفى «نمرة6»، وتم عمل الإسعافات الأولية وإنقاذها، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة، أحاله اللواء محمد عيد، مساعد وزير الداخلية، مدير أمن الإسماعيلية، للنيابة، التي تولت التحقيق.
 تلقى اللواء على أبو زيد، مدير المباحث الجنائية، إخطارًا من العميد طارق عجيز، رئيس المباحث، يفيد بتلقي  بلاغ من مدير مستشفى «نمرة 6» بالإسماعيلية  بوصول رينيه عيسى، «25 سنة»، ربة منزل، في حالة إعياء شديد، نتيجة تناولها حبوبًا غير معلومة بقصد الانتحار، مما أدى إلى إصابتها بغيبوبة، وتم إجراء الإسعافات اللازمة لها، وغسل المعدة وتركيب محاليل حتى بدأت صحتها في التحسن.
 انتقل العميد هشام درويش، وكيل المباحث، والرائد حمدي صبري، رئيس مباحث قسم أول، وتبين من التحريات، وبسؤال ربة المنزل، أن سبب محاولتها  الانتحار يرجع إلى حزنها الشديد على وفاة البابا شنودة الثالث، وتحرر محضر بالواقعة، وتولت النيابة.


----------



## بايبل333 (19 مارس 2012)

*أننى فرحان بان البابا أنتقل الى السماء وهو مع سيدنا وملكنا الرب يسوع لة كل اامجد ام عن وجود المضايقات فهذا ليس بجديد علينا لان الرب قال وكلامة لازمة يتم 

اليس أفضل أن يتركنا لكى يستريح من التعب ويجلس بجوار الرب أم يجلس معنا وسط الشرور .؟؟؟
فرحانيين 
*​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

علم موقع صوت المسيحى الحر من مصدر مقرب جداا من المجمع المقدس و موثوق فيه جدااا أن المجمع المقدس يجتمع فى جو من المحبه والتفاهم الشديد ولا يوجد صراعات والكل متفق على طريقه أختيار البابا القادم ولا توجد أختلافات بينهم كما يشيع الاعلام.


صلوا من أجل الكنيسه ومن أجل حكمه للمجمع المقدس ومذيد من المحبه والتفاهم


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

> علم  موقع صوت المسيحى الحر من مصدر مقرب جداا من المجمع المقدس و موثوق فيه  جدااا أن المجمع المقدس يجتمع فى جو من المحبه والتفاهم الشديد ولا يوجد  صراعات والكل متفق على طريقه أختيار البابا القادم ولا توجد أختلافات بينهم  *كما يشيع الاعلام*.



عمرواديب قالها 100 مرة

انتوا ليكوا كبير يمين يمين شمال شمال 

لكن احنا متخبطين وعندنا صراعات

عشان كده بيحاولوا يصطادوا فى المية العكرة لكن انشاء الله انتخاب البطريرك الجديد

هيكون درس لكل واحد فيهم عن محبتنا وتفاهمنا فعلا


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

*



*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

*بلال فضل لعلَّ من دلائل غربتنا عن بعضنا في هذا الوطن أنَّني، وأغلب أصدقائي المسلمين، لم نعرف ما هو التعبير الأنسب الذي يجب أن يقال لتعزية أصدقائنا المسيحيين في وفاة البابا شنودة، بعد تفكير، قررت أن أستخدم تعبير (البَقَاء لله)، قد لا يكون التعبير الأنسب، لكنَّه الحقيقة الوحيدة التي نؤمن بها جميعًا، لكنَّنا ننساها معظم الوقت.*


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 مارس 2012)

*مع المسيح ذاك افضل بكثير

ربنا يعزيكم اخواتي الاقباط ويصبركم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2012)

*اذكر باستمرار أنك غريب على الأرض وأنك راجع إلى وطنك السماوى .
 هكذا كان ايمانك ابى الغالى 
هنيئاً لك ما تمنيته وأمنت به*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (19 مارس 2012)

هتوحشنى يا ابويا ​


----------



## Rosetta (19 مارس 2012)

*البابا بندكتس السادس عشر يبرق معزياً بوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث*






*أبرق البابا بندكتس السادس عشر معزيا بوفاة البابا شنودة الثالث،  بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، يوم أمس السبت، على أثر تدهور  حالته الصحية.*

                                     وأكد الأب الأقدس أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية كلها تشاطر حزن الأقباط الأرثوذكس، وذكّر بزيارة البابا شنودة الثالث التي لا تُنسى للبابا بولس السادس في أيار عام 1973 وبلقائه في القاهرة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني خلال اليوبيل الكبير، في الرابع والعشرين من شباط من العام ألفين.


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

الصندوق الذى سيوضع به جسد البابا شنودة الثالث​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

*علان الحداد العام غدا فى مصر حزنا على رحيل البابا شنوده*


----------



## sparrow (19 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> *علان الحداد العام غدا فى مصر حزنا على رحيل البابا شنوده*



صدق المشير حسين طنطاوي رئيس المجلس العسكري القائد العام للقوات المسلحة علي إعلان حالة الحداد العام في جمهورية مصر العربية الثلاثاء لوفاة البابا شنودة


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

*الأنبا يؤانس يكشف أسرار أخر يومين فى حياة البابا
 **************************************
 الإثنين، 19 مارس 2012 - 13:03

 كتب نادر شكرى

 كشف الأنبا يؤانس الذى ظل سكرتيرا للبابا شنودة مدة 21 عاما، عن آخر يومين  فى حياة البابا حيث قال: "كنت أظل مع البابا حتى الساعة الواحدة صباحا، ثم  يأتى أبونا بولس لأعود له فى السادسة صباحا مرة أخرى"، مضيفا "يوم الجمعة  ظللت معه حتى الخامسة والنصف صباح السبت".

 وأضاف يؤانس أن البابا  قال: "فى حاجة مش قادر أطلعها"، ثم صمت بعدها وكان يأخذ مسكنات كثيرة حتى  يستطيع النوم من شدة الألم"، وقال إن البابا لم يترك أى وصايا ولم يحدد من  يأتى بعدها مضيفا "البابا ليس من هذا النوع"، وحول مطلب دفنه بدير الأنبا  بيشوى بوادى النطرون، قال "إن البابا طلب من الأنبا صرابامون، رئيس الدير  منذ 3 أشهر أن يدفن بالدير وتمت ذلك بموافقة مكتوبة".

 من جانب آخر  كشف مصدر كنسى عن أن أحد الأساقفة كان مع البابا قبل رحيله صباح السبت حيث  طلب مباركته قبل أن يذهب لصلاة القداس فقال له البابا شنودة: "قوله كفاية  كده.. كفاية"، وأشار إلى أنه طلب من الله أن يريح نفسه من الآلام حتى قبل  الله نفسه الطاهر فى الخامسة والربع مساء، ليأخذ البابا نفسا عميقا ويغلق  عيناه لتفارقه الروح فى سلام.

 اليوم السابع*


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## BITAR (19 مارس 2012)

*الكنيسة المنتصرة فرحت بلقائك .. والكنيسة المجاهدة حزنت لفراقك*


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

*

3/19/2012 1:34:00 PM
كتب - صبري سراج
أعلن النائب مصطفى النجار، الاثنين، عبر حسابه الشخصي على موقع التواصل   الاجتماعي '' فيسبوك '' أن النواب المنتمون للتيار السلفي قد قاطعوا حضور   الجلسة وأن من حضر منهم غادروا الجلسة قبل الوقوف دقيقة حدادا على روح   البابا شنودة الثالث.
وعلّق النجار على موقف النواب السلفيين قائلا: ''شكرا لكم.. أحزنتمونا جميعا''. 




*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

* يوم  الأربعاء عيد الأم ..... و لأول مره سيدنا هيشوف أمه... لأنها توفيت *


 *بعد  ميلاده بثلاثه أيام ياترى هيبوس ايديها ولا هى اللى هتبوس ايده !!!!!*​ 



​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

واثق انك مازلت معنا وكل ما في الأمر الأن انك تغمض عيناك فقط .. 
 سأزورك بإستمرار ودير الأنبا بيشوي سيصبح بيتي الثاني
 وستصبح شفيعي من الأن

 اذكرني ياقديس ياعظيم امام عرش الهك
 الى ان نلتقي ....
​


----------



## يهودى (19 مارس 2012)

*انى فى غاية الحزن الشديد .. فى غاية الأسف ان اسمع هذا الخبر الذى جعلنى حزين على هذا الرجل الذى يتصف بالذكاء و الحكمة و العقل .. كان اسلوبه عاقل و ممنهج فى كثير من المشاكل التى واجهت شعب مصر  .. و كان هو حقا من يحتاجه مصر فى هذا الوقت .. احب انى اقول لمسيحين ان يلتزموا بما كان يفعله ها الرجل الحكيم لكى يتمكنوا من الدفاع عن حقهم ضد من يكن لهم الحقد و الكره .. اتمنى لكم الخير 
*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## مورا مارون (19 مارس 2012)

الله يرحم​


----------



## grges monir (19 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ​


سوف تظل شمعة القرن العشرين التى لاتنطفىء
ذاب جسدها نعم ..........لكن نورها  مازال يخترق الافاق والقلوب


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 مارس 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> ابي الحبيب
> 
> ...



*لم اقصد حبيبى ما فهمته ... بل قصدت ان الرب كان يستخدم قداسة البابا لاجل سلام مصر وشعبها ... والان وبعد رحيله عنا فقدت مصر من كان يعطيها سلام المسيح ... وستدخل فى مواجهات دموية .. لأجل خطايانا وريائنا كمسيحيين ... ولأجل شرور وظلم المسلمين*


----------



## سمراءءء (19 مارس 2012)

*يا اخوتي وعائلتي الكبيره واهلي واصدقائي 
نحن اخوه بالمسيح ودم سيدنا يجري بعروقنا وزرع بينا المحبه والتسامح وليس لاني لست مصريه ما اهتم ولا اشعر ولا اقف بجانب اهلي بحزنهم قبل فرحهم ولو بمجرد كلام من القلب 
سامحوني لم اجد عبارات توصف مدي حزني عليكم وعلى خسارتكم  والأمكم  ربنا يرحمه 
ولست انتظر تقيم على كلامي لانه واجب  اتجاهي وحق لاخوتي على*​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

*وبدأت معجزات اللبابا :
 بنت عندها 17 سنة كانت هتتخنق فى الزحمة ووقعت تحت رجلين الناس فى وسط الزحمة
 ومرة واحدة بتحكى بتقول انها لاقيت البابا بيقولها قومى وبيقومها فى وسط  الناس وبيقولها مكنش لازم تتعبى نفسك وتجيلى كنتى صليلى من البيت وشوفينى  على التليفزيون
 وانا كنت هحس بيكى وفجأة اختفى بعد ماقومها .... منقول من كلام البنت*


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> *وبدأت معجزات اللبابا :
> بنت عندها 17 سنة كانت هتتخنق فى الزحمة ووقعت تحت رجلين الناس فى وسط الزحمة
> ومرة واحدة بتحكى بتقول انها لاقيت البابا بيقولها قومى وبيقومها فى وسط  الناس وبيقولها مكنش لازم تتعبى نفسك وتجيلى كنتى صليلى من البيت وشوفينى  على التليفزيون
> وانا كنت هحس بيكى وفجأة اختفى بعد ماقومها .... منقول من كلام البنت*


طاب عاوزنا منبكيش ازاى برقة قلبك دى


----------



## Twin (19 مارس 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4-flFWFEcH4[/YOUTUBE]

تأبين الجامعة الأمريكية للبابا
أنا مش أتفرجت علي الفيديو ... بس لقيته ع الفيس​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مارس 2012)

*الان بث مباشر من امام الكاتدرائيه ع قناة ال cbc+2​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 مارس 2012)

*من فكـــــاهات البابا شنودة :

 *********************

 + واحد قال لقداسة البابا : الشيطان ديما بيحاربني وبعمل كل حاجة وبرضوا الخطية موجودة
 رد قداسة البابا وقالوا : حاول تتفاهم معاة وقلوا ابعد عني ياشط شط

 + واحد صعيدي صرخ للبابا وقالوا : انت جـــاموس ياسيدنا ( يقصد قاموس)
 رد علية قداسة البابا وقالة : الرك علي العجول اللي تفهم ( يقصد العقول)

 + واحد بيقول للبابا انا عندي داء النسيان ماذا أفعل ؟
 رد البابا وقال خايف أقولك تنسي بكرة

 +واحد بيقول للبابا انا بنام في اجتماع قداستكم ماذا افعل؟
 قالوا أبقي فكرني اعمل الاجتماع وانتا صاحي

 +واحد عندة 55 سنة بيسأل البابا انا نفسي اتجوز لكن عندي 55 سنة
 رد البابا وقالة : اذا كان انتا عندك55 سنة يبقي لازم تاخد ام 44

 ************.
 شـــــــير ليبتسم الاخرين
 لكل شى زمان ولكل امر تحت السموات وقت ..... ربنا ابدا مابينساش اولاده
*
​


----------



## ميرنا (19 مارس 2012)

فكاهات البابا بقى تالمنى مش تضحكنى


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 مارس 2012)

كنـت أود أن أعيـش غريبـاً و أمـوت غريبـاً; لكـن لتكـن أرادة الله .. ♥ البابـا
 كيرلـس السـادس ♥

 غريبـاً عشـت فـ الدنيـا، نزيـلاً مثـل أبائـي .. ♥ البابـا شنـودة الثالـث ♥​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

*يــــا بــــابــــا شــــــنـــــــودة سامحني لانــي انســـــان انانـــــي
 .
 عــــايــــزك تــــكــــون جـــنـــبــي حــتـي لـــــو من مرضك بتعاني
 .
 مــقـــدرتـــش اهـــنيك علي سافرك علشــــان كسرتني احزاني
... .
 عـــارف يــا ابـــويــا حــتــي انك لو في السما عمرك ماهتنساني
 .
 اوعــدك انــي هحــاول اكون امين للمنتهي علشان اشوفك تاني
 .
 بـــس اوعــدنـــي انــك يــابـويا تفضل في السما تصلي علشاني*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)

*فى أول رد فعل للأنبا أرميا الرجل الثانى فى الكنيسة و سكرتير البابا شنودة على وفاة البابا أكد الاقباط المتجمهرون أن العذراء زارت البابا قبل ان يلفظ أنفاسه الأخيرة.*

*وأضاف الانبا أرميا للمسيحيين الذين يبكون على رحيل البابا " بأن البابا مات دون علة فالسيدة العذراء وهبته الشفاء قبل صعوده الى السماء وتشهد الكنيسة الآن صلوات للترحم على البابا قبل إقامة قداس الليل والذى من المنتظر إقامته فى الثانية عشرة من مساء اليوم ويتوافد الآلاف على مقر الكاتدرائية حيث انه من المقرر ان يتم اجلاس البابا شنودة على كرسى الباباوية لمدة ثلاثة أيام قبل تشييع جنازته.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 مارس 2012)




----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> *
> 
> 3/19/2012 1:34:00 PM
> كتب - صبري سراج
> ...



*دا جهل...حزينه عليهم مش زعلانه منهم...*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

* عزيزى المواطن المصرى:*


*   كلما شربت كوب ماء رجاءً *
*   أذكر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث *
*   وأذكر كيف بحكمته حل مشكلة المياه مع أثيوبيا*


*   أعزائى النواب السلفيين:*


*   لولا حكمة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث لكان العالم وقف دقيقة حداداً على  أرواح كل المصريين الذين كانوا سيموتون من الجفاف ... إبقوا جالسين فى  مقاعد مجلسكم الموقر ولا تقفوا دقيقة حداداً فهو لا يحتاج وقفتكم بل أنتم  من تحتاجون حكمته*
​ 



​


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

> *اً فهو لا يحتاج وقفتكم بل أنتم  من تحتاجون حكمته*


للاسف هيهات ان يدركوا حكمتة حتى  لو من بعيد
لم تكن حكمتة بشرية بل هبة الهية


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

الصلوات تذاع الان على القنوات المسيحية
تحس انك فى الجمعة العظيمة النهاردة:94:
اول مرة يجى اسبوع الالام بدرى كدة عن ميعادة:94::smi106:


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

رسم مصطفى حسين عن رحيل البابا​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مارس 2012)

لقد وضع جثمان البابا الطاهر فى تابوت.. لكن هذه ليست النهاية بل البداية لعلاقة جديدة للبابا مع شعبه.. علاقة من نوع خاص.. علاقة مباشرة بلا حواجز أو عوائق..

لن يحتاج لأوراق ليقرأ منها "أسئلة الناس".. ولن نحتاج للانتظار ليوم الأربعاء لنرسلها له، وننتظر هل تصله أم لا.. لا أفراد أمن ولا سكرتارية ولا زحام ......... لأنه كشفيع لشعبه أمام عرش النعمة يعرف ما يحتاج إليه كل شاب وكل فتاه وكل مُسن ومُسنة وكل طفل صغير..

لا نقول وداعاً قداسة البابا... بل نشكر الله من أجل سلامة وصولك


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

*قدم السفير الإسرائيلى السابق لدى مصر يتسحاق ليفانون تعازيه إلى الشعب المصرى بوفاة الأنبا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية والكرازة المرقسية، ليكون بذلك أول مسئول إسرائيلى يقدم العزاء فى وفاته*


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2012)

الي اللقاء يا رجل السلام
يامن افنيت عمرك في خدمه شعبك بفرح
وصليت لربالسماء ان يحفظ شعبك
رغم الاضطهادات والالمات التي مرت علينا
الا ان تعزياتك كانت تملئ القلوب المحروقه سلام

لقد تحملت الكثير الالم والاوجاع لذا ارد الله ان يريحك
فرحلت عن ارض الاتعاب والشقاء
لترث الملك المعد لك في السماء
وتسمع صوت التهليل والفرح
القائل لك
 " نعما ايها العبد الامين والصالح ... كنت امينا في القليل ساقيمك علي الكثير ... ادخل اليفرح سيدك "
فاذكرنا امام عرش النعمه يا سيدنا


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

خلاص كدة ؟​


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

العالم كلة الان يودع مثلث الرحمات ومعلم الاجيال
ابينا الطوباى البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

لقد خلت الان الكاتدرائية من جسد راعيها  ومعلمها
تركها بجسدة لكن بالتاكيد روحة سوف تظل ترفرف داخلها
لحظات اليمة لن تنسى مادام فى العمر بقية


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

*شهد شارع رمسيس بالعباسية حالة من الفوضى أثر خروج جثمان البابا شنودة من الكاتدرائية، حيث ارتفعت أصوات الصراخ وعبارات الوداع، بينما اقتحم الآلاف الحواجز الحديدية للحاق بالسيارة البابا، ولم تتمكن قوات الأمن من السيطرة على الموقف، ونشبت اشتباكات أثناء منع الأمن مرور الأقباط خلف البابا والتى أسفرت عن حالات إغماء وسقوط السيدات والأطفال.

خرجت سيارة الإسعاف التى تحمل جثمان البابا بسرعة شديدة خوفا من اعتراض الآلاف لإيقاف السيارة لإلقاء نظرة الوداع، وكانت السيارة محاطة من الجوانب بسيارات مدرعة وأمن مركزى ويسبقها من الأمام 4 موتوسيكلات ومثلها من الخلف.

خرج حمدين صباحى المرشح المحتمل لرئاسة الجمهورية والنائب عماد جاد والنائب محمد عبد العليم داوود قبل خروج جثمان البابا بخمس دقائق.

وخرج الآلاف خلف السيارة فى مسيرة إلى مطار ألماظة وسط بكاء شديد وهرولة للوصول إلى السيارة لإلقاء نظرة الوداع، مرددين هتافات أبرزها "اوعوا تكونوا حتمنعونا.. نمشى فى جنازة أبونا"، بابا شنودة يا حبيب يا رافع الصليب"، "بابا شنودة يا مليح .. يا اللى اختارك المسيح".*


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

حد يرجعه تانى ​


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2012)

اكتر من ساعتين و مش عارفين البابا اذا كان فى الماظة ولا رايح على الدير فى السكة !!
كدة كتيييييييييير اوى ولا انا متهيألى؟ ..مش عارفة ليه قلقانة


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> اكتر من ساعتين و مش عارفين البابا اذا كان فى الماظة ولا رايح على الدير فى السكة !!
> كدة كتيييييييييير اوى ولا انا متهيألى؟ ..مش عارفة ليه قلقانة



*السيارة التى تحمل الجثمان وصلت مطار ألماظة منذ 20 دقيقة تقريبا .. والطائرة ستهبط فى مطار وادى النطرون الذى يبعد عن الدير حوالى 4 كم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

* وصية قداسة البابا شنودة كتبها قبل نياحته ​انا ابوكم و معلمكم يا جميع البنين اسمعوا وصاياى.. 
لانى اسألكم يا اولادى الأحباء.. احفظوا الامانة التى للثالوث القدوس
اسألكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. احبوا بعضكم بعض بمحبة حقيقية
... اسألكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. اصنعوا الخير مع البشر
اسألكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. لا تدعوا العالم يضلكم
اسألكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. ان لا تتوانوا فى خدمة الله
اطلب اليكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. ان تتعبوا فى الصلاة
اطلب اليكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. ان تحفظوا السنتكم من الوقيعة
اطلب اليكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. ان تحفظوا المعمودية التى دفعت اليكم 
اطلب اليكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. احفظوا اجسادكم طاهرة للرب
اطلب اليكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. لا تتركوا مصابيحكم تنطفىء البتة
اطلب اليكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. احفظوا الناموس الذى اعطاكم الله
اطلب اليكم يا اولادى الاحباء.. لتكن مخافة الله فيكم..
+ ابوكم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث +*


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 مارس 2012)

​
*مسلمون من الزمن الجميل ... قبل أن تتسخ مصر بتجار الأديان
مسلمون ينزلون زجاجات المياه للأقباط فى شارع رمسيس​*


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2012)

*لا كدة كتير بجد 
الصلاة خلصت على واحدة تقريبا 
دلوقتى 4  و نص و لسة جثمان سيدنا مش وصل الدير !!!*


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> *لا كدة كتير بجد
> الصلاة خلصت على واحدة تقريبا
> دلوقتى 4  و نص و لسة جثمان سيدنا مش وصل الدير !!!*


حطي على قناة لوجوس


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2012)

*بجد هروح اشوف 
شكرا روز*


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2012)

معلش حد يقولى تردد قناة لوجوس و موجودة فى اى قمر


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> معلش حد يقولى تردد قناة لوجوس و موجودة فى اى قمر


NileSat 7W 10723/H/29900


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2012)

تمام نزلتها 
بس دى ناقلة من قناة مارمرقس يعنى لسة مش فى حاجة وصلت ولا صلوات


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> تمام نزلتها
> بس دى ناقلة من قناة مارمرقس يعنى لسة مش فى حاجة وصلت ولا صلوات


يا بنت شككتيني باللي شفته .... :smil13:
هما حاطين صندوق البابا والأنباوات حواليه بيصلوا ..
وهما أصلا في المكان إللي مفروض يتحط فيه الجثمان
بس محاوطين الصندوق كتير ومش مبين وجه البابا
أمال بيصلوا على إيه لو الجثمان مش موجود ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2012)

معقول كل الوقت دا ومش وصل
انا متابعه قناه مار مرقس واغابي وسي تي في
وكله ناقل من بعضه ومفيش اي جديد ولا اخبار وصل ولا لا

والساعه 5.20 كتير كدا
قلقوني بصراحه كدا


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> يا بنت شككتيني باللي شفته .... :smil13:
> هما حاطين صندوق البابا والأنباوات حواليه بيصلوا ..
> وهما أصلا في المكان إللي مفروض يتحط فيه الجثمان
> بس محاوطين الصندوق كتير ومش مبين وجه البابا
> أمال بيصلوا على إيه لو الجثمان مش موجود ؟



يا روز مهي دي نفس الاحداث اللي قدامنا
في المزار الرهبان واقفين بس المكان اللي هايبقي فيه فاضي
وهما بيصلوا عقبال مايجي 

لان اغلب الرهبان برده واقفين في الدير بره مش في المزار

ولا دخل ازاي يعني من غير ما حد يصور الدخول ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

بعد قليل تصل الطائرة التي تحمل جثمان مثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث .. 
بس ليه هيك إتأخرت !


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2012)

*التأخير ده يا أما تدبيرات أمنيه أو ف طيارة لسه موصلتش *


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

> معقول كل الوقت دا ومش وصل
> انا متابعه قناه مار مرقس واغابي وسي تي في
> وكله ناقل من بعضه ومفيش اي جديد ولا اخبار وصل ولا لا
> 
> ...



الجثمان جاى بعد دقايق كاتبين كده


----------



## Rosetta (20 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يا روز مهي دي نفس الاحداث اللي قدامنا
> في المزار الرهبان واقفين بس المكان اللي هايبقي فيه فاضي
> وهما بيصلوا عقبال مايجي
> 
> ...


دلوقتي كتبوا أنه الطائرة هتوصل بعد شوية 
أنا أفتكرت إنه وصل وبيصلوا عليه 
لأني من شوي بس فتحت على القناة 
وإفتكرت إنه لحظة وصول الجثمان عدت ومش شفتها ! 
نشكر ربنا بعد شوية هتوصل الطائرة للدير


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2012)

تقريبا وصل


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 مارس 2012)

*وصل والمنظر صعب حقيقى !!*


----------



## zezza (20 مارس 2012)

*نشكر الله وصل فعلا 
بس النظام وحش خالص للاسف
مش ده اللى يليق بقداسة البابا 
*


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

*في صور ... أتمني الرفع*
*انا معنديش اي نوع من انواع التواصل الا المنتدي*​


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

Twin قال:


> *في صور ... أتمني الرفع*
> *انا معنديش اي نوع من انواع التواصل الا المنتدي*​




الفيديوهات بتنزل اول بأول على الفيس بوك​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

> _
> *في صور ... أتمني الرفع*
> *انا معنديش اي نوع من انواع التواصل الا المنتدي*​
> _



[YOUTUBE]ZW67qOKOtAs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

أحقاً ترقد فى صندوق أم هذا مخدعك
  أذهبى الفم صامت أم إنى لا أسمعك
  أحقاً يصلون عليك الآن أم يصلون معك
  تراب الأرض لا يستحقك فرأى الله أن يرفعك

​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

*سيدنا أنتقل للأمجاد السماوية !*

*ال بجد يقرا اول 3 صفحات في الموضوع ده .... ويشوف حجم الصدمة ال عند الكل .... وحالة اللا تصديق ... يقول ياريت كل ده يكون حلم*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2012)

بجد انا زاد حزني بالمنظر اللي حصل دا

شئ لا يليق بالمره بقداسه البابا

بس نقول ايه ربنا يسامحهم بجد

واشكر ربنا انه عدي علي خير
بجد كنت مرعوبه شئ يحصل والدنيا تتقلب


----------



## Twin (20 مارس 2012)

*أكدت مصادر مطلعة داخل المركز الطبي العالمي المتابعين أن مبارك رفض تناول الدواء اليومي أو حتي تواجد ممرضيه ولم يتناول وجبة الإفطار وأخذ يبكي بكاء هستيرياً عقب بدء صلاة القداس علي جثمان البابا حتي ان جميع المتواجدين بالقرب من غرفته سمعوا أصوات بكائه وحينما حاول أحد الاطباء الدخول للغرفة رفض مبارك.*
*وأضاف الأطباء إنهم لا يدرون إن كان الرئيس السابق يبكي لفراق البابا لصلته القوية به أم يبكي لمشاهدته مشهد الجنازة وتخوفه من رهبة الموت.*
*وكان قد استيقظ في الثامنة صباحاً علي غير عادته منذ إيداعه بالمركز وظل يتابع مراسم تشييع جثمان البابا شنودة بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية من داخل الكاتدرائية بالعباسية.*​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

> بجد انا زاد حزني بالمنظر اللي حصل دا
> 
> شئ لا يليق بالمره بقداسه البابا
> 
> بس نقول ايه ربنا يسامحهم بجد



اللى حصل فى الاخر فى مراسم الدفن

فعلا ميلقش بقداسة البابا


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللى حصل فى الاخر فى مراسم الدفن
> 
> فعلا ميلقش بقداسة البابا




ايون يا كوينا 

اخدت وقت طويل جدا في  عربيه الاسعاف 
ومن اول وصله للدير لحد ما الصندوق وصل للمزار

بجد كان شئ يحزن


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

> ايون يا كوينا
> 
> اخدت وقت طويل جدا في  عربيه الاسعاف
> ومن اول وصله للدير لحد ما الصندوق وصل للمزار
> ...



كان بين العربية الباب متر واحد

وقعده اكتر من نص ساعة عشان يعرفوا يطلعوا الصندوق من العربية


----------



## marcelino (20 مارس 2012)

مش محزن

دى محبه فاقت كل الحدود​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

> مش محزن
> 
> دى محبه فاقت كل الحدود​



اكيييد حبهم ليه انهم عايزين بس يلمسه الصندوق

بس منظر الناس وهيا بتضرب بعض وتزق بعض وتطلع فوق العربية كان وحش


----------



## tasoni queena (20 مارس 2012)

‎+ اعتذر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.. عن إلقاء محاضرته الأسبوعية غدا.. الأربعاء 21/3/2012.. و ذلك بسبب رجوعه إلي وطنه السماوي.. +كل تهانينا القلبية بسلامة الوصول+
​


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ‎+ اعتذر قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.. عن إلقاء محاضرته الأسبوعية غدا.. الأربعاء 21/3/2012.. و ذلك بسبب رجوعه إلي وطنه السماوي.. +كل تهانينا القلبية بسلامة الوصول+
> ​


ارى ان  هذا الاعتذار ياتى من السماء لا من البابا
فقد طلبتة  وهو لا يرفض هذا النداء ابدا بل كان منتظرة بشوق
نطلب من رب السماء ان ينظر الينا بعد وصول معلمنا وراعينا اليها بالسلامة


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (20 مارس 2012)

*عارفين معني كلمه البابا شنوده ايه ؟؟؟
 ش : شوق للسما ويا الفردوس 
 ن   : نور وسطنا يفوق الشموس 
 و    : ورده عبيرها رقيق ملموس
 د    : دقه قلب بتسبي نفوس 
 ه    : هنيئا لك بلقاء ايسوس*


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

الانبا ارميا فى الصورة خالع حذائة
كانة امام المذبح المقدس
فعلا سيدنا كان مذبح حب  وبركة وعطاء لكل الناس


----------



## tasoni queena (21 مارس 2012)

حازم ابو إسماعيل ... لم يجئ لتقديم واجب العزاء ... لأن العزاء في بابا الأقباط كفر  بيّن و خروج عن الملة ... و لأننا لا نرد الإساءة بمثلها , فإننا نوعدك يا  شيخ حازم لما ربنا ياخدك إن شاء الله , لازم نروح نعزي فيك


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

لقاء السحاب بين البابا وصديق عمرة ابونا فلتاوس السريانى





​ 


في يوم السبت الموافق 17 / 3 / 2012م كانت الذكري السنوية الثانية لانتقال المتنيح القمص فلتاوس السرياني الذي استقبل روح مثلث الرحمات قداسة البابا البطريرك الانبا شنودة الثالث اللذان عاشا معاً اكثر من 55 عاماً رهباناً بدير السيدة العذراالسريان​


----------



## RASHY19_7 (21 مارس 2012)

فعلا خسارة كبيرة لكن يكفينا انه وسط الاباء
والقديسين فى السما ..اذكرنا يابانا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

البابا شنودة للحمامة : امشى دلوقتى و تعالى بعد 3 سنين علشان نمشى سوا

 وفعلا أتت فى صلاة الجنازة على جثمان قداستة


----------



## zezza (21 مارس 2012)

*زى دلوقتى كنت مشغلة وعظتك يا بويا الاربع الساعة 7 م
مش متخيلة افتح التليفزيون دلوقت الاقى الناس بتعزى لرحيلك !!!*


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

zezza قال:


> *زى دلوقتى كنت مشغلة وعظتك يا بويا الاربع الساعة 7 م
> مش متخيلة افتح التليفزيون دلوقت الاقى الناس بتعزى لرحيلك !!!*


فراقة لايحتمل
صبرنا يا رب على فراق من لانحتمل فراقة


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2012)

*تشهد الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، توافد المئات من سفراء دول العالم والشخصيات السياسية والحزبية، ومرشحى الرئاسة وأعضاء البرلمان، لتقديم العزاء فى رحيل البابا شنودة الثالث.

وحضر عن المجلس العسكرى اللواء محمد الأعصر عضو المجلس العسكرى ووفد مرافق له، واللواء مراد موافى رئيس المخابرات العامة، وفؤاد السنيورة رئيس وزراء لبنان السابق، وقام أعضاء المجمع المقدس خارج قاعة العزاء، ومن بينهم الأنبا باخيموس القائم مقام، والأنبا بولا والأنبا مرقس والأنبا ديمن والأنبا آرميا ويؤانس.

وكان فى مقدمة المعزين من مرشحى الرئاسة عمرو موسى، وهشام البسطويسى وخالد على، وحضر من السفراء كل من سفير دولة الفاتيكان مايكل جيرارد، وسابولوس مطران إثيوبيا والحبشة، وسفراء دول كوريا الجنوبية والصين وأستراليا ومالى والإمارات وألمانيا وإنجلترا وكندا والمجر والدنمارك والكاميرون ونيجيريا والمكسيك والهند وسويسرا وأسبانيا.

ومن البحرين وفد من العائلة المالكة، ووفد من المجلس الانتقالى السورى، ومن الشخصيات العامة كل من الدكتور عماد جاد وزياد العليمى والدكتور محمود العلايلى بمجلس الوزراء، وممثلو مختلف الأحزاب السياسية.

وشهدت ساحة الكاتدرائية والمناطق القريبة لها ازدحاما كبيرا للسيارات، حتى قامت الشرطة العسكرية بتنظيم عملية المرور إثر عملية التزايد المستمرة من الحشود لتعزية البابا، بدءا من الساعة الثالثة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 مارس 2012)

*فى واقعة تعد الأولى من نوعها، قامت الفاتيكان اليوم، بتنكيس العلم الفاتيكانى بناء عن طلب من قداسة بابا روما، حدادا على قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية.

وأعرب البابا بنديكت السادس عشر، بابا روما، عن مدى محبته، لشخص قداسة البابا شنودة، رغم أنه لم يلتق به، إلا أنه قرأ عنه كثيرا، مؤكدا أنه رجل دين وسلام.

وقال المكتب الإعلامى:"إننا ننعى بمزيد من الألم فقيد الأمة والعالم بصفة عامة، ومصر بصفة خاصة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، الذى انتقل إلى السماء بعد حياة حافلة خدم خلالها وطنه وكنيسته بكل أمانة وبر"، مشيرا إلى أن العالم خسر قامة كبيرة، تحملت عبر سنوات طوال هموم هذا الوطن الذى أحبه، فأحبه كل أبناء مصر و العالم مسلمين ومسيحيين.*


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2012)

رحيلة قرب المسافات اكتر مع الكنيسة الغربية
انها حكمة  اللة ان  يطلبة فى هذا الوقت الصعب


----------



## nahed hanna (24 مارس 2012)

أحب أن أقرأ و أعلق علي بعض الموضوعات


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (24 مارس 2012)

بالفيديو...  مفاجئة ومعجزة رهيبة للبابا شنودة .. وحكمة من السماء في تحديد يوم نياحته
*في مفاجئة غريبة وجدنا ان في النتيجة التى وزعتها كنيسة السيدة العذراء والقديس العظيم ابو سيفين بأرض الجنينة بعزبة النخل في بداية عام 2012 ان النتيجة لايوجد بها التاريخ 17 مارس 2012 .. وهو اليوم الذى رحل فيه قداسة البابا شنودة عن عالمنا .. فهذه النتيجة عند اغلب الاقباط في محيط ارض الجنينة بعزبة النخل .. ترى .. هل هذا كان اعلان سماوى بموعد رحيل البابا

 شاهد الفيديو ولاحظ وجود يوم 17 في كل الشهور ماعدا شهر مارس *


*


*





[YOUTUBE]6oPIl9vyen0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------

